# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2013



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2013 às 11:09)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões

*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## stormy (28 Fev 2013 às 16:30)

Boas..
Finalmente alguma atenção á Madeira que tem tido um Inverno muito calmo após o Outono activo..

Bom, amanhã, 6f, a RAM será afectada por uma frente quente, essencialmente será um dia de vento de S, com muita humidade a chegar, nuvens estratiformes e precipitação por vezes moderada e continua.

Nos pontos mais altos choverá mais...e o solo estando bastante seco pode demorar algum tempo até começar a absorver, pelo que as ribeiras deverão encher logo e vir algo barrentas..mas nada de mais.

Já no Sabado, um cavado vindo de N ( no seio do qual se organiza uma depressão), deverá causar mais instabilidade, com ar frio em altura a sobrepor-se ao ar quente e humido á superficie.

Deverão haver alguns aguaceiros ou trovoadas, não muito concentrados, e o vento em geral de W não deverá facilitar muito o efeito orográfico.

O periodo a ter em mais atenção será talvez na noite de Sexta para Sabado, quando o modelo mete mais forçamento dinamico ( compensa o CAPE fraco), e um perfil vertical mais condutivo para que ocorram algumas células mais desenvolvidas.

Portanto, resumindo

- 18h 6f ás 10h de Sab.
- Precip. por vezes forte.
- Trovoadas/aguaceiros.
- Vento moderado de SE rodando para SW.

Para Domingo, uma nova perturbação deverá atingir a RAM, mas esperaremos mais um dia para ter mais certezas na previsão


----------



## nunessimoes (28 Fev 2013 às 16:36)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*

Caro stormy e relativamente ao continente o que poderemos esperar para Segunda-feira? Muito vento e chuva?


----------



## Norther (28 Fev 2013 às 17:30)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*



beachboy30 disse:


> Boas tardes .
> 
> Entretanto, e olhando já um pouco mais para a frente, parece que a próxima semana vai ser uma semana de autêntico Inverno, com muito vento do quadrante sul e chuva (só não estará frio, aparentemente), onde os ensembles de ECMWF e GFS apontam para um vigoroso sistema depressionário no Atlântico, às nossas latitudes, com o anticiclone actualmente localizado na zona das ilhas britânicas a deslocar-se para sueste, permitindo a aproximação deste sistema complexo. Deixo a análise mais detalhada para o David sf e Stormy .
> 
> ...



Para mim o inverno vai ser normal (chuva, frio e neve) até ao seu final, neve a cotas baixas pode ter sido a ultima oportunidade mas a cotas médias/altas ainda pode acontecer, cotas ate 800m são normais ate meados de Abril primavera até pode ser mais chuvosa que o inverno


----------



## fishisco (28 Fev 2013 às 18:31)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*

bem... o frio (neve) não quiz nada com as minhas terras este ano  mas parece que a chuva vem ai com força, o meteograma chega a por 20mm para sexta as 21h


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2013 às 19:31)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*

Eu diria que o ECM está fantástico, fenomenal que o ECM não mexa mais nos mapas de precipitação, estão excelentes para o Algarve. Acho que na próxima semana, pode chover ou mais do que aquilo que choveu durante o Inverno climatológico. Amanhã, começa a Primavera climatológica e a chuva regressa em força ao Algarve finalmente.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Fev 2013 às 19:51)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu diria que o ECM está fantástico, fenomenal que o ECM não mexa mais nos mapas de precipitação, estão excelentes para o Algarve. Acho que na próxima semana, pode chover ou mais do que aquilo que choveu durante o Inverno climatológico. Amanhã, começa a Primavera climatológica e a chuva regressa em força ao Algarve finalmente.



Sim, apesar da maior parte dos modelos ter tirado uma possivel chuva de Domingo, que diga-se de passagem que não faria grande diferença dado ser em quantidades bastante irrisórias.
O dia de Segunda parece estar ainda bastante confuso nos modelos em especial no GFS que esfrangalhou por completo aquele sistema frontal, e ter ficado bastante esquisito (terá alguma coisa a ver com alguma intromissão de ar seco ou poeiras vindas de África ??, bate na madeira Aurélio, era preciso muito azar), tendo mantido mantido mais ou menos a mesma sinóptica para os dias seguintes.

Quanto ao ECM está sem dúvida excelente, e por mim já nem precisava mexer mais.

Vamos vendo, mas neste momento está prevista instabilidade entre Segunda e Sábado o que é bastante bom, agora resta ver qual será a intensidade.

Stormy, tu que és o "cientista" da casa, o que tens a dizer sobre o assunto, pois o pessoal aqui do Algarve em especial do Sotavento ainda está á espera que o Inverno começe !

Destaque para o vento que poderá ser excepcionalmente forte no dia de Segunda Feira em especial em todo o litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro !
Mas estou preocupado com a precipitação modelada pelo GFS ..... hum, vamos a ver !

Desculpem o raciocinio e a forma de escrever um bocado confusa mas tenho o jantar á espera ... !


----------



## stormy (28 Fev 2013 às 20:43)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*

Aurélio...a frente que vai passar na Madeira vai deixar precipitação no Domingo.

O que se passa é que temos bastante ar frio acumulado nos niveis baixos e médios, e a frente em vez de ser convectiva e dinamica, será uma tipica frente quente, com muitas nuvens estratiformes...
Não há nenhum ar seco nem poeiras..é mesmo uma questão de haver muito pouca ou nenhuma instabilidade vertical.

Já na 2f, teremos muito ar subtropical a entrar, humidade em todas as camadas e teremos vento marcado de S/SE á sfc e SW nos niveis altos...começa a ser proavel uma situação convectiva interessante em especial no sul.
3f idem...mas a instabilidade extende-se ao resto do pais.


----------



## a410ree (28 Fev 2013 às 20:54)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*



stormy disse:


> Aurélio...a frente que vai passar na Madeira vai deixar precipitação no Domingo.
> 
> O que se passa é que temos bastante ar frio acumulado nos niveis baixos e médios, e a frente em vez de ser convectiva e dinamica, será uma tipica frente quente, com muitas nuvens estratiformes...
> Não há nenhum ar seco nem poeiras..é mesmo uma questão de haver muito pouca ou nenhuma instabilidade vertical.
> ...



Já agora amanha atividade electrica haverá ?  Na RAM


----------



## Aurélio (28 Fev 2013 às 21:38)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*



stormy disse:


> Aurélio...a frente que vai passar na Madeira vai deixar precipitação no Domingo.
> 
> O que se passa é que temos bastante ar frio acumulado nos niveis baixos e médios, e a frente em vez de ser convectiva e dinamica, será uma tipica frente quente, com muitas nuvens estratiformes...
> Não há nenhum ar seco nem poeiras..é mesmo uma questão de haver muito pouca ou nenhuma instabilidade vertical.
> ...



Stormy referia-me ao sistema frontal associado á forte depressão que atravessa a Madeira no Domingo e depois parece perder força quando chega aqui ao sul, isto no que toca á precipitação, e como os ventos vêem de Sueste pensei que pudesse haver alguma intromissão não desejada que prejudicasse a convecção.

Com o panorama actual que ondulação e ventos achas que podemos esperar com as condições previstas, isto porque em termos de precipitação no que toca ao GFS isto está com a operacional algo desfasada do resto dos membros !

Aqui no Algarve falamos em ondulação de que ordem 4 a 5 metros, temporariamente com 6 a 7 metros isto na Segunda Feira ??

EDIT: Stormy, o IM praticamente nem dá chuva ... no Domingo !


----------



## stormy (28 Fev 2013 às 21:42)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*



Aurélio disse:


> Stormy referia-me ao sistema frontal associado á forte depressão que atravessa a Madeira no Domingo e depois parece perder força quando chega aqui ao sul, isto no que toca á precipitação, e como os ventos vêem de Sueste pensei que pudesse haver alguma intromissão não desejada que prejudicasse a convecção.
> 
> Com o panorama actual que ondulação e ventos achas que podemos esperar com as condições previstas, isto porque em termos de precipitação no que toca ao GFS isto está com a operacional algo desfasada do resto dos membros !
> 
> ...



Domingo é alguma chuva estratiforme...2f e 3f será mais interessante.
Quanto ao mar, ainda bem que falas...vai estar muito perigoso ai na costa Sul...falo de perigo de erosão costeira significativa eventualmente de algum atrito nas fozes das ribeiras, podendo causar inundações em areas ribeirinhas..


----------



## icewoman (28 Fev 2013 às 23:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*



stormy disse:


> Domingo é alguma chuva estratiforme...2f e 3f será mais interessante.
> Quanto ao mar, ainda bem que falas...vai estar muito perigoso ai na costa Sul...falo de perigo de erosão costeira significativa eventualmente de algum atrito nas fozes das ribeiras, podendo causar inundações em areas ribeirinhas..






Boa noite


Pode fazer uma analise "daquelas que já estamos habituados" para a situaçao de Domingo na Madeira?

obrigada


----------



## Zapiao (28 Fev 2013 às 23:25)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*

Colegas, porque ninguem comentou ainda os 985 mb na 3ª feira e que consequencias poderao trazer?


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2013 às 23:59)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*

Há dois modelos, o GFS e o Europeu, a lançar previsões que a partir do dia 9/10 março a possibilidade de vir uma nova frente fria para a Península Ibérica.(Podendo afetar Portugal).Segundo alguns entendidos, até poderá ser de origem polar.
Para quem pensava ou pensa que a neve a cotas baixas já só poderiam voltar no próximo ano, por terras do nosso Portugal, estes dois modelos estão para já, isto dia 27 e 28, a ter previsões de uma possibilidade de uma pequena frente fria.
Vamos aguardando e ver e de facto isso acontecerá...

Entretanto até lá teremos a partir de domingo uma semana tempestuosa, com chuva e ventos...
É bem preciso!!!!


----------



## Aurélio (1 Mar 2013 às 00:02)

Zapiao disse:


> Colegas, porque ninguem comentou ainda os 985 mb na 3ª feira e que consequencias poderao trazer?



Porque acreditamos que ainda estamos muito longe, porque repara bem, hoje é Quinta e se contarmos com o dia de hoje, teremos para a previsão de Terça cerca de 6 dias.
Nestes termos tentar comentar algo a 6 dias deste género é quase como jogar no Euromilhões, pois relativamente a Terça ainda vai sofrer muitas alterações significativas.

Noutro aspecto importante, o mais perigoso numa baixa pressão não é a pressão a que desce mas sim se tem ou não um forte núcleo activo, ou seja, se a depressão tem núcleo central pequeno ou maior, quanto mais pequeno e mais cavado for, maior efeito rotacional tem e se cavar rápido é capaz de gerar ventos muitos fortes.
Neste caso como podes constatar os ventos mais fortes encontram-se nos flancos da depressão e não em torno do seu núcleo que é a meu ver excessivamente grande, e isto reflecte-se ao nível da precipitação pois pode ver que ela está quase totalmente nos bordos da depressão, enquanto que no núcleo existem poucos ventos e muito pouca precipitação.
Obviamente não serão apenas estes os elementos que contam mas sinceramente que interferem com o desenrolar da depressão.
O resto pode o Stormy, Vince e o David explicar-te melhor.

Em termos de precipitação ainda vai oscilar imenso nos próximos dias, mas o ECM está bastante interessante.


----------



## icewoman (1 Mar 2013 às 00:09)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*

Boa noite Aurélio e para Domingo na RAM, arrisca fazer uma "analise"?

O stormy ja tinha postado uma mensagem no topico das Ilhas.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Mar 2013 às 00:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*



icewoman disse:


> Boa noite Aurélio e para Domingo na RAM, arrisca fazer uma "analise"?
> 
> O stormy ja tinha postado uma mensagem no topico das Ilhas.



A de amanhã já foi respondida, cada run tem vinda a tirar na zona da Madeira bastante precipitação, será bem rápida a passagem de amanhã.

Quanto a Domingo será melhor aguardar até Sábado de manhã pois está com demasiadas oscilações !


----------



## icewoman (1 Mar 2013 às 00:17)

Aurélio disse:


> A de amanhã já foi respondida, cada run tem vinda a tirar na zona da Madeira bastante precipitação, será bem rápida a passagem de amanhã.
> 
> Quanto a Domingo será melhor aguardar até Sábado de manhã pois está com demasiadas oscilações !



obrigada Aurelio uma boa noite.


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2013 às 09:59)

A generalidade dos modelos estão a colocar 50-60mm de chuva na próxima semana - o GFS até coloca mais de 70mm. A média mensal do mês de Março anda pelos 40-50mm. Vai haver problemas.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Mar 2013 às 10:35)

Agreste disse:


> A generalidade dos modelos estão a colocar 50-60mm de chuva na próxima semana - o GFS até coloca mais de 70mm. A média mensal do mês de Março anda pelos 40-50mm. Vai haver problemas.



Vai haver problemas porquê ???

Se chover durante 6 dias, com uma média de 10 mm, qual é o problema, não percebi este teu comentário, problemas é se chover mais do que aquilo que está previsto sobretudo na Segunda e na Terça, isto num espaço de 6 horas, mas para já por aquilo que mostram os modelos, e olhando a todos não vejo qualquer problema.

O que vejo é que podemos ter na nossa zona ventos muitos fortes sobretudo de manhã no que toca a Segunda e moderados a fortes na Terça, e talvez novamente fortes na Quinta e Sexta.
Na próxima semana desde Segunda á tarde até ao fim de semana existem ainda condições para ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vamos a ver é o que vai acontecer em termos de ondulação.

No que toca á Madeira, e faz-me uma confusão esta previsão do IPMA, com a descritiva e a significativa a não baterem a bota com a perdigota, até parece previsões de Institutos diferentes. Mas como dizia na Madeira podemos ter precipitação forte no Domingo, e moderada na Segunda feira mas sendo o vento particularmente forte com rajadas que podem chegar aos 140 km/h nas zonas altas da Madeira.

Aqui no Algarve e em todo o litoral centro e sul, acho que podemos ter na Segunda de Manhã rajadas na ordem dos 120 km (temporárias) sendo de sueste.

Mas vamos seguindo os modelos !


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Mar 2013 às 10:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Vai haver problemas porquê ???
> 
> Se chover durante 6 dias, com uma média de 10 mm, qual é o problema, não percebi este teu comentário, problemas é se chover mais do que aquilo que está previsto sobretudo na Segunda e na Terça, isto num espaço de 6 horas, mas para já por aquilo que mostram os modelos, e olhando a todos não vejo qualquer problema.
> 
> ...




O vento de sudeste traz sensação de frio, não é verdade? 
E, então se ele soprar muito forte, as cotas de neve não poderão baixar?


----------



## trepkos (1 Mar 2013 às 11:08)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> O vento de sudeste traz sensação de frio, não é verdade?
> E, então se ele soprar muito forte, as cotas de neve não poderão baixar?



Não, este evento não tem condições de neve. Só deverá cair na Torre na Serra da Estrela e mesmo assim duvido.


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2013 às 11:15)

Aurélio, o sistema frontal de 2ª feira é bastante intenso. Vai cair bastante água. Pelo GFS serão uns 30-35mm, só depois será mais espaçada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2013 às 11:49)

Agreste disse:


> Aurélio, o sistema frontal de 2ª feira é bastante intenso. Vai cair bastante água. Pelo GFS serão uns 30-35mm, só depois será mais espaçada.



O ECM coloca 25 a 50 mm durante 12 horas, sendo cerca de 15 mm em 6 horas e nunca podemos saber ao certo o que vai passar, se for numa hora causa problemas e se essa quantidade for maior do que a modelada então Faro e Olhão fica a boiar.

Aliás, apesar desta saída das 00 do ECM ser menos extrema que a de ontem das 12, em que colocava 46 mm na 2ª feira e 59 mm na 3ªfeira. Ainda, falta muitas horas, mas seria recomendável que os serviços municipalizados efectuassem uma limpeza às sargetas, com tanto tempo sem chover nada de especial, quando vem uma chuva mais intensa é sempre o caos por aqui.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (1 Mar 2013 às 13:06)

Se o gfs mantiver esta tendência  grande rega que vamos ter!! 160mm


----------



## Iceberg (1 Mar 2013 às 13:38)

Bom dia a todos.

Agradecia que alguém me informasse se nas zonas do Marão e Alvão existe neve suficiente no solo que justifique uma visita amanhã, Sábado.

Obrigado.


----------



## stormy (1 Mar 2013 às 16:08)

Boas..

Saiu a run das 12z do GFS, e já há mais certezas quanto á situação na Madeira neste Domingo.

A RAM será afectada por uma pluma de ar tropical, com uns 30mm de agua precipitavel instantanea e theta-e>45ºC.

Essa pluma vai interagir com uma depressão em cavamento a NW do arquipélago, nomeadamente com uma porção caracterizada por forte forçamento dinamico e rapido arrefecimento nos niveis médios e altos.

Teremos uma situação de precipitação intensa, favorecida por movimentos convectivos.
Poderão ocorrer trovoadas localmente fortes, e os perfis de vento são favoraveis á ocorrencia de algumas células organizadas capazes de gerar ventos fortes e precipitação localmente excessiva ( tendo em conta os solos secos..).

*
Domingo 11h----Domingo 17/18h*

*Este periodo será o periodo a ter em mais atenção.*
Nesta fase a ilha será afectada pelo nucleo da pluma de ar mais humido, em processo de inestabilização por forçamento dinamico/frontogenese e activação convectiva devido ao arrefecimento nos niveis médios.

Nesta fase, e este factor é muito importante, os ventos serão de S, o que vai induzir muita precipitação orografica nas vertentes sul a cotas acima dos 500m (+-), originando só por si bastante precipitação, que depois se vai juntar á restante precipitação criada pela instabilidade/frontogenese.

Poderão facilmente cair mais de 100-150mm nas  zonas mais altas devido a isto..e uns 50 a 80mm na costa.

*Domingo 18h----2f 23h*

Neste periodo, a RAM será afectada por ar subtropical, maritimo, com menos agua precipitavel.
Continuará no entanto a ser uma massa de ar bastante energética, e a presença de ar frio em altura deverá criar bastante instabilidade ( aguaceiros e trovoadas) localemente moderados a fortes.

Apesar disto, e volta a ser determinante o vento, teremos circulação forte de W, pelo que o efeito orografico será muito reduzido, salvo em algumas encostas do extremo W/NW da Ilha da Madeira.

Neste periodo em principio não há grande razão para preocupações..

::::::::

Quanto ao vento e estado do mar, Domingo e 2f serão marcados por ondulação forte, e  especialmente no Domingo alguma dessa ondulação poderá afectar a região sul ( menos habituada..).
O vento será forte, com rajadas até 80-100km.h na costa e 120km.h nas terras altas, enfraquecendo gradualmente.

:::::::

Bom...resta avisar que nestes casos lidamos com uma ilha pequenina...e qualquer mudança no trajecto duma célula ou linha de instabilidade poderá alterar bastante o "resultado do jogo".
Não sei se se lembram daquele episódio de alerta vermelho em que a ilha escapou-se a tudo...não há melhor exemplo
Desta vez, será uma frente/perturbação mais compacta é certo, mas claro que mesmo nestes sistemas mais homogeneos há flutuações de intensidade, e tanto pode a RAM escapar-se pelo meio de uma faixa menos activa, como pode levar comuma faixa mais activa em cima..
Portanto, atenção ao nowcast e á prevenção.


----------



## marco_antonio (1 Mar 2013 às 16:36)

bela análise stormy,ja ficamos com uma ideia mais aprofundada do que vem ai nos proximos dias


----------



## VILA REAL (1 Mar 2013 às 16:37)

Iceberg disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> 
> Agradecia que alguém me informasse se nas zonas do Marão e Alvão existe neve suficiente no solo que justifique uma visita amanhã, Sábado.
> 
> Obrigado.



Não creio que haja suficiente para que valha a pena a deslocação. Caiu pouca.


----------



## a410ree (1 Mar 2013 às 16:47)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Saiu a run das 12z do GFS, e já há mais certezas quanto á situação na Madeira neste Domingo.
> 
> ...



Stormy Obrigadão pela a análise  Grande ajuda !!!


----------



## james (1 Mar 2013 às 16:54)

Na Serra da Padrela , entre Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Valpaços , disseram - me que tinha bastante neve. Eu estou a pensar dar lá um salto este fim de semana.


----------



## Vince (1 Mar 2013 às 17:11)

Coloquei uma imagem de satélite de hoje com os nomes anotados de alguma serras onde ainda se vê bastante neve que pelo menos até amanhã ainda se deve aguentar parcialmente. A partir de amanhã é que começa a entrar mais ar quente em altitude.
Se quiserem continuem a conversa nesse tópico, que aqui não é o mais apropriado:

 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...satelite-interessantes-3031-9.html#post369200


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2013 às 18:21)

A saída do GFS carregou um pouco mais na precipitação. Teremos a precipitação normal do mês de março a ocorrer no dia de segunda-feira. Felizmente que as marés não estão em oposição à descarga dos sistemas pluviais. Com vento de sueste vamos a ver é se não ultrapassamos o máximo diário do mês de março.


----------



## Vince (1 Mar 2013 às 20:18)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*



Zapiao disse:


> Colegas, porque ninguem comentou ainda os 985 mb na 3ª feira e que consequencias poderao trazer?



Quando foi o temporal de 18/19 de Janeiro alguns de nós tentaram aqui explicar que a pressão muito baixa só por si não diz tudo, para vento por exemplo interessa a compressão do gradiente, as isóbaras mais ou menos apertadas, na altura foi uma ciclogénese explosiva em que a pressão caiu muito rapidamente e bem próximo da costa, o que provocou os ventos mais extremos que derrubaram centenas de milhares de árvores nalgumas regiões do centro do país e deixaram milhares de pessoas sem electricidade durante imensos dias. 

Desta vez temos nova depressão bastante cavada mas é diferente, a mesma quando se aproxima "diluiu-se" num relativamente vasto "pântano" barométrico de baixas pressões no oceano, pelo que agora será mais um episódio de chuvas intensas, ondulação e ventos mais fortes associados às frentes da depressão (aquela "cauda" de vento que vês na animação em baixo é uma frente) e não tanto ao gradiente de pressão, ventos que também poderão provocar localmente estragos sobretudo se estiver associados a convecção intensa, mas nunca estragos numa larga escala como a da manhã de 19 de Janeiro.







http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica






http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/ecmwf/peninsula-iberica


Entretanto, depois deste evento dos próximos parece continuar a circulação perturbada, não deixa de ser curioso neste início da Primavera climatológica, parece mais padrão de Outono.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Mar 2013 às 22:44)

Vendo os dois principais modelos e corrijam-se se estiver errado parece-me que o GFS está um tanto estranho...isto porque comparado com o ECM dá umas frentes "esfarrapadas" a atravessar o continente de Segunda a Quarta-feira, sendo que parece que a precipitação fica quase toda confinada ao Algarve. 
O ECM mostra frentes consistentes a atravessar o país de lés a lés com boas quantidades de precipitação no continente em geral.
Em relação a Domingo ambos os modelos estão muito parecidos e parece que vai haver precipitação nas regiões do sul logo desde a madrugada, em especial no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo, mais a leste.

Para mim não mexia mais no cenário do ECM quanto ao GFS permanece bom aqui para o sul até Quarta-feira mas com um cenário quanto a mim muito esquisito, pelo menos em comparação com o ECM, no entanto pode ser só para mim que sou um leigo na matéria 
Aguarda-se as saídas de amanhã e as posteriores análises detalhadas dos peritos na coisa


----------



## trovoadas (1 Mar 2013 às 22:58)

Agreste disse:


> A saída do GFS carregou um pouco mais na precipitação. Teremos a precipitação normal do mês de março a ocorrer no dia de segunda-feira. Felizmente que as marés não estão em oposição à descarga dos sistemas pluviais. Com vento de sueste vamos a ver é se não ultrapassamos o máximo diário do mês de março.



Pelo que vejo nos modelos parece ser uma situação bem interessante aqui para o nosso canto! Daquelas situações que costumam originar bons acumulados Facilmente consigo vislumbrar precipitações acumuladas acima dos 70mm em muitos locais e depois a ver como se comporta a convecção que pode fazer disparar alguns acumulados. É uma situação a acompanhar mas parece-me que os modelos às vezes subestimam estas entradas de sueste, o GFS por exemplo anda a engonhar perlongando a precipitação no tempo com uns núcleos de precipitação mais intensa aqui e acolá, mas cala-te boca que isto ainda pode abrir "buraco". 
Quanto a experiência empírica só tenho a dizer que geralmente estas entradas são bem chuvosas por aqui, das mais chuvosas até, ultrapassando a lotaria das cut-off´s, com precipitação em quantidade e generalizada pela região.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (1 Mar 2013 às 23:17)

Gfs sempre a tirar à precipitação :S!!! de 160mm já vamos em 100mm !!


----------



## Aurélio (1 Mar 2013 às 23:38)

trovoadas disse:


> Vendo os dois principais modelos e corrijam-se se estiver errado parece-me que o GFS está um tanto estranho...isto porque comparado com o ECM dá umas frentes "esfarrapadas" a atravessar o continente de Segunda a Quarta-feira, sendo que parece que a precipitação fica quase toda confinada ao Algarve.
> O ECM mostra frentes consistentes a atravessar o país de lés a lés com boas quantidades de precipitação no continente em geral.
> Em relação a Domingo ambos os modelos estão muito parecidos e parece que vai haver precipitação nas regiões do sul logo desde a madrugada, em especial no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo, mais a leste.
> 
> ...



Boas, 

O IPMA vê no Domingo aguaceiros fracos em especial no interior, pois eu os vejos em especial no litoral ... loooll, que até podem ser temporariamente moderados no sotavento, na maior parte dos modelos alguma da precipitação relevante fica confinada ao Algarve. Espero não estar enganado.
Em relação á frente de Segunda analisando o FAX CHART parece que ela como frente perde força mesmo á entrada do Algarve ficando oclusa, sendo extremamente dificil definir se será uma situação de chuva ou aguaceiros que nos espera para Segunda e Terça, eu sinceramente não faço ideia.
No pós frontal aparecem as trovoadas, presumindo que não chegarão logo na frente propriamente dita.

Em comparação com os modelos, ECM e GFS eu sinceramente não vejo a situação da forma como tu vens, eu vejo que o ECM tem um plano de acção de 12 horas, e o GFS de 6h, logo isso faz aparecer os rosinhas no ECM, enquanto que no GFS cofina-se pela "cor azul".
Ou seja, a maior parte da precipitação na Segunda confina-se ao centro e sul em especial no sul, e na Terça na maior parte dos modelos confina-se quase exclusivamente ao Algarve.
provavelmente na Segunda e Terça teremos ondas na ordem dos 4/5 metros de altura dado que o vento pode soprar até 90 km/h !

Depois de terça e portanto entre Quarta e Sábado eu sinceramente vejo de acordo com as ultimas runs o GFS bem melhor que o ECM, pois o ECM já teve bem mais precipitação do que esta run das 12h, embora esteja ligeiramente acima da média do ensemble me parece a mim ....

Mas atenção, isto ainda pode mudar bastante, mas espero bem que não ....


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2013 às 00:11)

*Previsões GFS de 01.03.2013_18UTC*:

*Ponta Delgada*

Sábado, 12h00 = Pressão atmosférica de 1005,0 hPa
Domingo, 12h00 = Pressão atmosférica de 982,8 hPa

*Funchal*

Domingo, 00h00 = Pressão atmosférica de 1010,3 hPa
Segunda-feira, 00h00 = Pressão atmosférica de 990,1 hPa

*Previsão de rajadas de vento superiores a 120 quilómetros/hora nas áreas montanhosas. Forte agitação marítima.*


----------



## stormy (2 Mar 2013 às 03:25)

Bom..para o continenta hoje, Sabado, será um dia com céu em geral nublado..Domingo espera-se a chegada de uma frente quente,    com precipitação fraca em especial a sul de Sintra-Estrela.

Possibilidade de algum aguaceiro mais forte Domingo ao meio/fim da tarde pelo Algarve fruto da entrada de ar mais quente e humido nos niveis baixos e do aquecimento diurno.

2f começará com chuva moderada estratiforme, na dianteira de uma nova pluma de ar quente, e á medida que o dia avança a massa de ar subtropical cobrirá toda a metade sul.
A partir do inicio da tarde teremos condições já de instabilidade com aguaceiros e trovoadas pontualmente fortes.


----------



## Agreste (2 Mar 2013 às 09:51)

Já há avisos para o Algarve para o final do dia de amanhã. Vento em rajada até 70km/h e ondulação de 2m  sueste. Não sei se a precipitação também não vai ficar em amarelo.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mar 2013 às 10:08)

Agreste disse:


> Já há avisos para o Algarve para o final do dia de amanhã. Vento em rajada até 70km/h e ondulação de 2m  sueste. Não sei se a precipitação também não vai ficar em amarelo.



Acho esses avisos no minimo engraçados, ondas de sueste de 2 metros com aviso amarelo, e com ventos de 70 km/h, e temos somente ondas de 2 metros, looollll ....
Acho que isso está ao nível dos "Periodos de céu muito nublado, com aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes, em especial no interior" previstos para amanhã, quando os modelos mostram é chuva no litoral, e aliás o ECM que está muito estranho tem estado run após run a cortar na precipitação, indica para amanhã nesta zona cerca de 20 mm !

Enfim ... isto cada vez está mais estranho, e achei esta saida do ECM péssima sobretudo a partir de Terça á tarde em que passarem de cerca de 30 mm, para quase zero.


----------



## Agreste (2 Mar 2013 às 10:13)

Aurélio, acho que sabes bem o potencial que uma ondulação de sueste de 2m com bastante vento é capaz de fazer nas areias da ria formosa. Vai chover bastante sim. 

Sabes o que diziam os mais antigos? Quando está sueste não se arrancam dentes.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mar 2013 às 10:20)

Agreste disse:


> Aurélio, acho que sabes bem o potencial que uma ondulação de sueste de 2m com bastante vento é capaz de fazer nas areias da ria formosa. Vai chover bastante sim.
> 
> Sabes o que diziam os mais antigos? Quando está sueste não se arrancam dentes.



Não se trata disso, eu não acredito é em ondas de sueste e com ventos de 70 km/h com apenas 2 metros, acredito sim, que de manhã tenhamos ondas de 2 metros, e que ao final do dia do dia aumentem para cerca de 3 a 4 metros, e depois no dia de Segunda subam para 4 a 5 metros !


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2013 às 13:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho esses avisos no minimo engraçados, ondas de sueste de 2 metros com aviso amarelo,



É esse o critério do IPMA para ondas de Sueste no Algarve...
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mar 2013 às 13:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> É esse o critério do IPMA para ondas de Sueste no Algarve...
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml



Sim tens razão, penso que deva ter qualquer coisa a haver com as fortes correntes que geralmente uma corrente de sueste costuma trazer, lembro-me de por vezes no Verão ter ondas de 2 metros, e aquilo ficar com umas correntes muitos fortes e perigosas.
Penso que o critério diferencial tenha qualquer coisa a haver com isso, e reparei que o critério de aviso vermelho é para ondas de altura superior a 4/5 metros, apenas quando elas forem de sueste.
É curioso de facto, mas continuo a achar a previsão de ondas bastante curtas


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2013 às 14:12)

Aviso amarelo de vento alargado a Beja.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2013 às 14:28)

Em boa hora chega a chuva a valer ao sul!

As acumulações já para depois de amanhã são bem significativas! O pessoal do Algarve merece! 







Acumulação para a próxima semana:






Caso pra dizer... Chegou a Primavera!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Mar 2013 às 15:14)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Em boa hora chega a chuva a valer ao sul!
> 
> As acumulações já para depois de amanhã são bem significativas! O pessoal do Algarve merece!
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Caro Flaviense21,

A serra da Padrela ainda deve estar bonita!!! Acho que ainda não derreteu tudo!

Falando de precipitação, é verdade que os nossos colegas do Sul já bem merecem essa chuvinha!!!! Todos os acumulados serão importantes nessa zona para minimizar a seca. A próxima semana de primavera (climatológica) promete ser chuvosa e com valores de precipitação acumulada minimamente interessantes em todo o território continental de acordo com o mapa que colocaste há pouco.  

Estou curioso em saber se no final deste mês (primavera boreal) teremos grande pluviosidade!!!! Os mais antigos costumam relembrar o ditado popular: "Em Abril águas mil, canta o carro e o carril" 

Bom Fim de Semana a todos os colegas do fórum.

Cmps.


----------



## icewoman (2 Mar 2013 às 15:23)

Boa tarde


Alguem sabe se o nucleo da depressão vai passar mesmo por cima da RAM?


olhando o GFS parece que não...por este modelo tudo indica que o periodo mais critico será entre as 11h-16h
  	Responder com citação


----------



## Azor (2 Mar 2013 às 15:31)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> Alguem sabe se o nucleo da depressão vai passar mesmo por cima da RAM?
> ...



Segundo o GFS o núcleo da depressão irá passar sobre os Grupos Central e Oriental do arquipélago dos Açores, com valores até bastante baixos. 

Pelos modelos não está previsto que o núcleo da mesma passe pela Madeira.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2013 às 15:49)

A Madeira está agora sob aviso vermelho de precipitação para amanhã.



> De Dom, 3 Março 2013 12:00 UTC a Dom, 3 Março 2013 17:59 UTC
> Chuva/Aguaceiros
> Chuva forte por vezes acompanhada de trovoada


----------



## icewoman (2 Mar 2013 às 16:12)

Alguem pode explicar me qual o modelo ou baseado em que modelos , justifica -se um alerta vermeljo para a precipitacao?

No gfs nao vejo isso..já o ECWF mostra muito mais precipitacao


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2013 às 16:40)

eles andem ai


----------



## Vince (2 Mar 2013 às 16:56)

icewoman disse:


> Alguem pode explicar me qual o modelo ou baseado em que modelos , justifica -se um alerta vermeljo para a precipitacao?
> No gfs nao vejo isso..já o ECWF mostra muito mais precipitacao



Alguns modelos dão precipitação intensa durante algumas horas, 10/15mm hora que em montanha se podem traduzir em muito mais, durante algum tempo. Mas isso não quer dizer que seja uma situação para stressar, tal como o próprio nome indica, o "aviso", é para as pessoas estarem atentas e prevenidas.


----------



## icewoman (2 Mar 2013 às 16:59)

Vince disse:


> Alguns modelos dão precipitação intensa durante algumas horas, 10/15mm hora que em montanha se podem traduzir em muito mais, durante algum tempo. Mas isso não quer dizer que seja uma situação para stressar, tal como o próprio nome indica, o "aviso", é para as pessoas estarem atentas e prevenidas.




Obrigada Vince mas ja é sabido que stresso

sera um evento de curta duracao?


----------



## Vince (2 Mar 2013 às 17:08)

icewoman disse:


> Obrigada Vince mas ja é sabido que stresso
> sera um evento de curta duracao?



Segundo alguns modelos, será um Domingo quase inteiro de chuva a partir das primeiras horas da manhã, e bastante mais forte à tarde. Provavelmente será apenas mais um Domingo invernal na Madeira sem nada de especial para contar. Mas é bom haver avisos, permite às pessoas ficarem de sobrealerta caso chova mais do que é suposto ou ocorram outras consequências. A prevenção começa em casa de cada um.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mar 2013 às 20:04)

As previsões estão mais correctas agora do que estavam de manhã, tanto para amanhã como nos dias seguintes, vai estar cá uma suestada ui ui. 

Amanhã deverá chover alguma coisa, mas não será mais de 5 mm, vendo na globalidade dos modelos, o mais chuvoso é o Aladdin, mas em todos os modelos a zona mais afectada será o Sotavento algarvio.

Por norma, os dias em que tenho mais acumulação de precipitação é com vento de sueste/sul e são sempre boas surpresas.


----------



## icewoman (2 Mar 2013 às 21:02)

como posso consultar o modelo Aladin para a RAM?


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mar 2013 às 23:14)

Bom esta run no que toca á Madeira desagrava a situação de amanhã, colocando a sul o que originaria uma situação mais severa de chuva, sendo que basicamente cortou quase a precipitação mais severa ao meio, mesmo em cima da Madeira.

No que toca ao continente tudo mais ou menos igual .....

Minha grande dúvida será que existe alguma coisa escondido por trás do modelado, ou será que não? 
Para quem não entendeu será que podemos ter um sistema convectivo em larga escala, ou será que será apenas uma situação normal de Inverno, sem nada de especial para contar.


----------



## martinus (3 Mar 2013 às 00:24)

Aqui para Braga o Freemeteo vê vários dias de chuva e trovoada e com a pressão a ter dificuldades para subir para valores normais. Se for isso, aqui não faz história, mas não deixa de compor o cenário de um Outono-Inverno bastante chuvoso e tempestuoso.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2013 às 08:22)

Esta sim vai ser uma verdadeira semana de chuva...
Não percebo muito disto mas o gfs parece estar a modelar neve a cotas medias no próximo fim de semana não e verdade?


----------



## PauloSR (3 Mar 2013 às 10:09)

Meteofan disse:


> Esta sim vai ser uma verdadeira semana de chuva...
> Não percebo muito disto mas o gfs parece estar a modelar neve a cotas medias no próximo fim de semana não e verdade?



Sim, se tudo se mantiver assim, teremos neve no próximo fim de semana nas serranias do norte. Oxalá assim seja


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2013 às 10:37)

martinus disse:


> Aqui para Braga o Freemeteo vê vários dias de chuva e trovoada e com a pressão a ter dificuldades para subir para valores normais. Se for isso, aqui não faz história, mas não deixa de compor o cenário de um Outono-Inverno bastante chuvoso e tempestuoso.



Sim, em perspectiva uma boa semana de chuva aqui no norte, embora não seja algo que não estejamos já habituados..






De qualquer modo é sempre bem vinda.

Vendo os modelos, parece-me que ao longo da próxima semana serão claramente o Norte/Centro os grandes beneficiados com a chuva, olhando aos meteogramas percebe-se claramente essa tendência,embora chova um  pouco por todo o País...


----------



## David sf (3 Mar 2013 às 10:54)

Snifa disse:


> Vendo os modelos, parece-me que ao longo da próxima semana serão claramente o Norte/Centro os grandes beneficiados com a chuva, olhando aos meteogramas percebe-se claramente essa tendência,embora chova um  pouco por todo o País...



Teremos a semana dividida em dois períodos. De hoje até ao final do dia de 3ª feira serão o Algarve e o litoral sul os mais atingidos, com acumulados que podem ser bastante relevantes. Podem-se atingir mais de 50 mm em vários pontos do Algarve, principalmente no sotavento. Fazendo uma estimativa grosseira, o ALADIN prevê nas próximas 48 horas acumulados a rondar os 80 mm na região de Olhão/ Tavira. E pela imagem de radar parece que vai acertar, pelo menos hoje.

No segundo período, a iniciar-se na 4ª feira, o fluxo roda para SW/W e serão as regiões no litoral Norte as mais beneficiadas, havendo sempre precipitação nas restantes regiões, embora em menor quantidade.

Em resumo, a próxima semana será muito tempestuosa, inicialmente a Sul, depois mais a Norte, com períodos de vento forte, precipitação persistente e por vezes intensa. Uma situação que deverá prolongar-se, pelo menos até ao próximo domingo.


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2013 às 11:04)

David sf disse:


> Teremos a semana dividida em dois períodos. De hoje até ao final do dia de 3ª feira serão o Algarve e o litoral sul os mais atingidos, com acumulados que podem ser bastante relevantes. Podem-se atingir mais de 50 mm em vários pontos do Algarve, principalmente no sotavento. Fazendo uma estimativa grosseira, o ALADIN prevê nas próximas 48 horas acumulados a rondar os 80 mm na região de Olhão/ Tavira. E pela imagem de radar parece que vai acertar, pelo menos hoje.
> 
> No segundo período, a iniciar-se na 4ª feira, o fluxo roda para SW/W e serão as regiões no litoral Norte as mais beneficiadas, havendo sempre precipitação nas restantes regiões, embora em menor quantidade.
> 
> Em resumo, a próxima semana será muito tempestuosa, inicialmente a Sul, depois mais a Norte, com períodos de vento forte, precipitação persistente e por vezes intensa. Uma situação que deverá prolongar-se, pelo menos até ao próximo domingo.




Exacto Davidsf, eu referia-me apenas ao total acumulado até ao fim da semana, e de facto até  terça-feira ( em especial ) os acumulados no Sul podem ser bastante significativos, nestas situações, basta surgirem umas células mais potentes e organizadas, que os valores de precipitação disparam logo, mas no geral será uma semana "bem regada" um pouco por todo o lado.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mar 2013 às 11:06)

Snifa disse:


> Sim, em perspectiva uma boa semana de chuva aqui no norte, embora não seja algo que não estejamos já habituados..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois mais uma vez...A partir de Quarta-feira já entra o corte de precipitação para o Sul, no entanto há sempre qualquer coisa prevista. Para bons acumulados no sul resta a situação de amanhã a Quarta que permanece bastante estranha nos modelos, com muita precipitação a ficar a rasar a costa Sul e muita outra a entrar apenas no litoral. Dá-me a entender que anda anda ficamos a vê-la passar aqui paralelamente à costa, situação que não acredito de todo. A chuva prevista apesar de contínua no tempo é sempre em valores baixos a médios em 6h no GFS e em 12h no ECM, pelo que não parece ser chuva muito forte. Já estou como o *Aurélio*...o que será isto? A ser um sistema convectivo os modelos estão muito à "nora" com os acumulados previstos, até pode ser essa a explicação...


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2013 às 11:11)

trovoadas disse:


> Pois mais uma vez...A partir de Quarta-feira já entra o corte de precipitação para o Sul, no entanto há sempre qualquer coisa prevista. Para bons acumulados no sul resta a situação de amanhã a Quarta que permanece bastante estranha nos modelos, com muita precipitação a ficar a rasar a costa Sul e muita outra a entrar apenas no litoral. Dá-me a entender que anda anda ficamos a vê-la passar aqui paralelamente à costa, situação que não acredito de todo. A chuva prevista apesar de contínua no tempo é sempre em valores baixos a médios em 6h no GFS e em 12h no ECM, pelo que não parece ser chuva muito forte. Já estou como o *Aurélio*...o que será isto? A ser um sistema convectivo os modelos estão muito à "nora" com os acumulados previstos, até pode ser essa a explicação...



A meu ver, o ideal para o sul, neste momento, seriam uns dias seguidos com precipitação consistente, uma semana seguida com chuva, bem repartida pelos dias, não acho muito benéfico que surjam umas células agressivas, e descarreguem em pouco tempo ( horas ) uns 80/100 mm, isso não me parece nada  favorável aos solos... além de causarem sérios problemas com inundações....mas vamos ver...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Mar 2013 às 12:58)

Boa tarde a todos os colegas,

Como já tinha sido falado por cá nos dias anteriores, a próxima semana será seguramente chuvosa e abrangerá todo o território.

Fico particularmente contente para os colegas do Sul que bem precisam da chuvinha, é obvio que os solos lá para baixo não estão preparados para fortes precipitações num espaço de tempo muito reduzido, caso aconteça haverá certamente várias inundações no Algarve, esperemos que seja mais repartida no tempo.

Grosso modo e como já foi referido por cá teremos 1 semana animada repartida em 2 períodos: 

No centro e Sul (2ªFeira-3ªFeira)
No Norte (> 4ªFeira)

Falando da minha região: Algumas zonas do Minho poderão vir a registar valores interessantes de precipitação entre 4ªFeira e Domingo. Os modelos globais parecem indicar forte precipitação ao final da noite de 4ªFeira/início de madrugada de 5ªFeira para esta zona, vamos guardar os outputs dos mesoescalares.

Cmps.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mar 2013 às 12:59)

Snifa disse:


> A meu ver, o ideal para o sul, neste momento, seriam uns dias seguidos com precipitação consistente, uma semana seguida com chuva, bem repartida pelos dias, não acho muito benéfico que surjam umas células agressivas, e descarreguem em pouco tempo ( horas ) uns 80/100 mm, isso não me parece nada  favorável aos solos... além de causarem sérios problemas com inundações....mas vamos ver...



Sim não é o que se quer neste momento até porque isso gera mais escorrência do que infiltração das águas no terreno e o que se pretende é esta última para recargar um pouco os lençóis freáticos.
Em relação ao modelado não há acumulados horários (3h, 6h, 12h) que indiquem precipitação excessiva , no entanto isto parece ser um evento convectivo agora saber em que condições. Ainda estou à espera de uma análise mais detalhada dos membros mais sábios 
Para além disso temos aqui uma janela superior a 48h de possível instabilidade difícil de prever.


----------



## stormy (3 Mar 2013 às 13:22)

Boas tardes.

Para amanhã, no limite da frente quente, e depois no pós frontal quente, haverão condições para a ocorrencia de aguaceirose trovoadas localemnte moderados na região sul.

Os perfis rotacionais nos niveis baixos e o CAPE que pode por momentos aproximar-se dos 1000J/Kg poderão ser suficientes para gerar alguma tromba de agua.

Apesar dos perfis direccionais serem bons, a falta de speed shear torna o ambiente hostil para a formação de supercélulas ou MCS organizados.






Amarelo

- Trovoadas/aguaceiros por vezes moderados a fortes.
- Possibilidade de trombas de agua.


:::::::::::::::::

Tambem é esperado ao logo de todo o dia de 2f uma situação de ventos fortes de SE, rodando para S, e ondulação forte em toda a costa S e SW.
Precipitação por vezes moderada de caracter estratiforme devera á cair pela região a sul do Tejo já apartir desta noite e até meio do dia de amanhã.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2013 às 14:43)

Não costumo ligar muito à meteorologia nos açores mas reparei agora que o gfs prevê cotas de neve nos açores na sexta feira a rondar os 400\500 mts É uma situação normal ou ira nevar em locais onde raramente neva? Como não costumo ouvir falar de neve os Açores....


----------



## Azor (3 Mar 2013 às 16:12)

Meteofan disse:


> Não costumo ligar muito à meteorologia nos açores mas reparei agora que o gfs prevê cotas de neve nos açores na sexta feira a rondar os 400\500 mts É uma situação normal ou ira nevar em locais onde raramente neva? Como não costumo ouvir falar de neve os Açores....



Raro não é, porque volta e meia acontece. Digamos que não é muito frequente as cotas descerem tanto, mas claro que isso é tudo muito belo e bonito mas aqui temos o factor da maritimidade que atrapalha um pouco as coisas, mas se até lá as cotas se mantiverem assim é bem possível que as montanhas mais altas dos Açores das ilhas com maior altitude vejam as suas serras pintadas de branco.
É questão de irmos acompanhando até lá.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (3 Mar 2013 às 22:14)

"_*A 980 hPa depression just west of Portugal advects an unstable airmass east, so isolated to scattered thunderstorms are forecast over parts of Portugal, extreme SW Spain and offshore. Despite an isolated waterspout risk and local flash flood problems due to heavy rain, no severe risk is forecast.*_"

"_*Storm Forecast
Valid: Mon 04 Mar 2013 06:00 to Tue 05 Mar 2013 06:00 UTC*_"


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2013 às 12:27)

Bons dias

Para amanhã Pt continental será afectado por uma bolsa de ar subtropical ( TPW 20-25mm), com valores de temperatura e dew bastante elevados nos niveis baixos  ( 17-20ºC e 13-16ºC respectivamente), em parte devido ao forte aquecimento diurno que é previsto devido á fraca cobertura de nebulosidade estratiforme.

Em altura haverá uma short wave, com ar frio (-20ºC-500hpa), eque deverá exercer algum forçamento dinamico.

A presença da bolsa de ar quente á superficie em interacção com a short wave deverá levar á evolução de uma linha de convergencia que deverá precorrer o continente de SW para NE, enfraquecendo a partir do fim da tarde devido ao arrefecimento nos niveis baixos.

Portanto, durante a tarde teremos uma situação de maxima instabilidade no sul do pais, com valores de CAPE localmente superiores a 1000-1200J/Kg essencialmente baseados na previsão de forte aquecimento dos niveis baixos com  gradientes quase superadiabaticos entre os 2m e os 500m e bastante relevantes tambem nos niveis médios.

Preve-se tambem uma situação de veering entre a superficie e os 700hpa, embora o shear seja em geral fraco ( 15-25kts max).

Neste contexto poderemos ter algumas células de caracter quase pulsante ( curto tempo de vida), mas que podem ser localmente fortes.
Ao longo de  linhas de convergencia/topografias acidentadas podem organizar-se alguns complexos lineares com alguma organização mas igualmente de curto tempo de vida.

Durante as fases mais activas do ciclo de vida das células poderão surgir algumas estruturas mesociclonicas devido aos fortes gradientes termicos nos niveis baixos e veering, não sendo de excluir algum tornado/tromba mas de caracter tendencialmente pouco significativo.

A presença de niveis de equilibrio altos em conjunto com os 25mm de TPW são compativeis com eventos de cheias rápidas/precipitação local e isoladamente excessiva ( 20-40mm/h).








Amarelo ( essencialmente a partir do meio/fim da tarde).

- Aguaceiros/Trovoadas localmente moderados a fortes.

Laranja ( Essencialmente entre as 10h e as 19h).

-Aguaceiros/trovoadas localmente fortes.
-Precipitação forte.
-Evento isolado de tromba/tornado fraco ( F0 a F1).


----------



## MontijoCity (4 Mar 2013 às 12:57)

Boa tarde. Tenho viagem marcada para amanhã para a ilha da madeira. Vou ficar lá até sexta. Sabem dizer-me se vai chover por estes dias s.f.f.


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2013 às 14:18)

Na RAM vai continuar a haver alguma chuva e vento ao longo da semana


----------



## icewoman (4 Mar 2013 às 15:26)

stormy disse:


> Na RAM vai continuar a haver alguma chuva e vento ao longo da semana





Boa tarde

Situações tipicas de Inverno nada de mais pois não? pelo menos os modelos assim indicam


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2013 às 15:28)

Sim, nada de anormal.


----------



## a410ree (4 Mar 2013 às 20:22)

stormy disse:


> Sim, nada de anormal.



Hey stormy por aqui na RAM qual é a possiblidade de dar trovoada hoje?


----------



## LuisFilipe (4 Mar 2013 às 23:06)

Esta depressao esta prevista ate quando? 

Tinha lido aqui um user ter escrito que os modelos indicavam( apesar de ainda estar muito longe) que para a proxima semana talves entrasse uma nova frente fria com possibilidade de neve, confirma-se?


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 23:13)

> A level 1 was issued for parts of Portugal mainly for an isolated tornado event, isolated large hail and heavy rain.





> ... Portugal, far SW Spain and N-Morocco ...
> 
> Near neutrally stratified vertical profiles (due to weak lapse rates aloft) but rich BL moisture (featured by 8-9 g/kg mean BL mixing ratios) create a favorable set-up for moderate MCLAPE build-up during the day with peaks of 400-800 J/kg mainly over the lowest two-thirds of Portugal with a decreasing trend to the north and east. Deep layer shear remains weak during the daytime hours with no significant speed maximum crossing the area of interest. Nevertheless, 10-15 m/s DLS may already assist in a few stronger pulsating storms, which might produce an isolated large hail event and heavy rain (due to slow storm motion and clustering). The main concern however will be the favorable thermal stratification in the lowest 1-3 km, where good LLCAPE build-up may assist in a few funnel/isolated tornado events as f.ex. stronger updrafts move over mesoscale convergence zones. Mesoscale dictates that risk and therefore a broad-brushed level 1 was the best choice. Also, any thunderstorm which evolves during the late afternoon hours takes advantage of a gradually backing of the LL flow due to an increasingly ageostrophic component of the wind (as the LL depression approaches from the W). This helps to increase SRH-1 which might also assist in an isolated tornado event. We extended the level 1 quite far east (into far SW Spain), to include the main frontal boundary, where shear will be somewhat stronger. Current thinking is however that this activity will be slightly elevated which should lower the tornado risk. Still, heavy rain and isolated large hail remains still possible.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (5 Mar 2013 às 00:21)

No site IPMA os avizos passaram para verde


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2013 às 00:38)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> No site IPMA os avizos passaram para verde



Porque deixaram de estar em vigor, visto que acabou o período activo dos mesmos. Seguramente serão actualizados durante a madrugada.


----------



## Trovão Almada (5 Mar 2013 às 09:16)

bom dia . o ipma so tem os alertas accionados para a ondulaçao.apenas a regiao do algarve está sob aviso amarelo para precipitaçao. No entanto e como da para verificar num topico acima ,o Estofex já alerta para a ocorrencia de fenomenos isolados relativos a celulas que se possam vir a desenvolver durante a tarde.


----------



## sielwolf (5 Mar 2013 às 10:29)

Analisando a saída do GFS, parece que no início da próxima semana volta o tempo frio.


----------



## sielwolf (5 Mar 2013 às 10:38)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2013 às 11:19)

sielwolf disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uma entrada fria bastante forte, penso que está algo exagerada, e dada a distância , é altamente volátil,pela altura do ano parece-me frio a mais, mas vamos ver, não é impossível..


----------



## aqpcb (5 Mar 2013 às 12:57)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Esta depressao esta prevista ate quando?
> 
> Tinha lido aqui um user ter escrito que os modelos indicavam( apesar de ainda estar muito longe) que para a proxima semana talves entrasse uma nova frente fria com possibilidade de neve, confirma-se?



Vai andar por cá até sexta sábado mas cada vez a ter menos força


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2013 às 13:03)

A pressão vai começar a subir a partir de amanhã para acima dos 1000 hPa, para dar lugar à aproximação de outra depressão, mas não tanto, que ainda vai dar chuva nalguns locais do país. Neve seria improvável, talvez nas Penhas Douradas, e mesmo assim...
Daí para a frente é arriscado, os modelos estão voláteis em relação a uma gigantesca entrada fria


----------



## aqpcb (5 Mar 2013 às 13:31)

Parece que para a zona de Setúbal vão "entrar" algumas células interessantes 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp#

Como posso por imagens no fórum desculpem o off topic


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2013 às 13:41)

aqpcb disse:


> Parece que para a zona de Setúbal vão "entrar" algumas células interessantes
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp#
> 
> Como posso por imagens no fórum desculpem o off topic



 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2013 às 13:47)

Xiiiiiiiiiiiii, já andam a ver uma entrada medonha fria para a semana.

A saída foi a das *6h do GFS*, portanto pouco confiável.
Uma descida da temperatura, uma tendência, está lá, mas tenham calma na análise, que estas saídas intermédias (das 6h e das 18h) não são de levar a sério.

Para já saliente-se apenas as chuvas que vamos ter de norte a sul do país, mais a norte a partir de amanhã. Até ao momento o norte apenas teve chuva residual, enquanto o sul teve já chuva em quantidades interessantes para mitigar alguma seca que já se fazia sentir.


----------



## stormy (5 Mar 2013 às 16:51)

Boas tardes

Para amanhã, a região sul será afectada por uma massa de ar quente em altura, associada a uma pequena crista anticiclónica.

Mais a norte, continua um fluxo quente e humido de S/SW com ar subtropical a entrar nos niveis baixos e médios.

A partir do inicio da tarde está prevista a chegada de mais uma perturbação ondulatória em altura, com mais uma pequena bolsa de ar mais frio aos 500hpa.

O aquecimento diurno e o forçamento dinamico/orográfico tal como a convergencia costeira deverão ser suficientes para gerar convecção por vezes moderada apesar do CAPE limitado ( cerca de 400-800J/Kg).

Apesar de tudo, espera-se bastante shear com boa componente direccional, e o modelo coloca STP e supercell composite, pelo que não podemos excluir alguma supercélula de topo baixo á qual se pode associar um fenomeno de tromba/tornado fraco.

A ondulação afectará mais o norte litoral durante o meio e fim da tarde, e ( apesar de ser dificil fazer previsões com confiança dado o CAPE limitado e EL´s baixos) resolvi assinalar a laranja a região com mais Capeshear/STP/SCP devido á possibilidade de algum fenomeno severo isolado.

De resto, o ar humido é propicio á ocorrencia de precipitação forte, e o vento forte em altura poderá ser transferido para a superficie por mecanismos convectivos nas células mais organizadas.










Amarelo

- Aguaceiros/trovoada dispersos 

Laranja

-Aguaceiros/trovoadas localmente moderadosa fortes.
-Possibilidade de ventos fortes de origem convectiva ( gust front/gustnado/tromba)
- Precipitação por vezes forte


----------



## cova beira (5 Mar 2013 às 19:32)

parece que o inverno este ano ainda está longe de terminar


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2013 às 19:39)

O GFS anda mesmo marado, o modelo não está nada bem.  Chamem o 112 para o GFS. É o único a mostrar o AA em cima de nós, todos os outros metem depressões. Melhor seguir o ECM, porque o GFS anda passado.


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2013 às 19:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS anda mesmo marado, o modelo não está nada bem.  Chamem o 112 para o GFS. É o único a mostrar o AA em cima de nós, todos os outros metem depressões. Melhor seguir o ECM, porque o GFS anda passado.



Sinceramente só tenho seguido o GFS ultimamente e tenho estado a acompanhar esse tempo anticiclónico que ele mete para a semana e pensava mesmo que a instabilidade iria acabar, parece que tenho de estar mais atento


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mar 2013 às 19:44)

_"Além das incertezas sobre o possível envolvimento da Itália, parece cada vez mais provável que metade da Europa pode sofrer um arrefecimento grave no início da segunda década do mês, devido a um fluxo de extracção de ar frio do provável notável continental o período. As fundações do que vai acontecer já estão começando a se materializar, mesmo agora, quando estamos a testemunhar a consolidação de um núcleo frio do vórtice polar entre a Rússia ea península escandinava ( russo Arctic geada já excepcional, leia aqui ). Ter, mas para esperar por ele para desenvolver um bloco anticiclônica do Atlântico, para transmitir a extracção de ar muito frio siberiano-Rússia sobre o coração do Velho Continente, com o movimento retrógrado, que também envolvem o setor ocidental.
As últimas projecções mostram que em 10 de março a alta pressão no Atlântico pode subir latitude, vai se juntar a uma célula anticiclônica, entretanto resolvido entre a Gronelândia, Islândia e do Mar da Noruega. Seria criar um bloco da circulação do Atlântico com o ar frio aos poucos a fluir no extremo leste de quest'anticiclone. A trajetória permanece desconhecido: o mapa abaixo (fonte www.meteogiornale.it / maps modelos de clima ) referido GFS, iria ver o gelado rio rolagem Europa Central, França e, em seguida, mergulhar na Espanha. Itália apenas nas margens? É tudo a ver, mas com certeza as térmicas fornecidas são realmente incríveis sobre o que poderia ser uma onda de geada excepcional."_
*Mauro Meloni*

Fonte: Meteogiornale (Traduzido de italiano para português pelo Google)


----------



## belem (5 Mar 2013 às 20:10)

Eu teria muita calma com esse tipo de previsões.
E esses mapas parecem nem contar com a existência do Atlântico.
É como se a Europa Ocidental fosse na Sibéria...


----------



## c.bernardino (5 Mar 2013 às 21:43)

Geiras disse:


> Sinceramente só tenho seguido o GFS ultimamente e tenho estado a acompanhar esse tempo anticiclónico que ele mete para a semana e pensava mesmo que a instabilidade iria acabar, parece que tenho de estar mais atento



Algarvio1980 e Geiras,

realmente o GFS não me parece tão fiável como o ECMWF mas o GFS tem validade. 
Agora não me canso de dizer/escrever que temos de o analisar bem.
o Gráfico abaixo demonstra que a saida do GFS está bem abaixo da média dos cenários... logo temos de estar de pé atrás. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

de pé atrás com o GFS e com o ECMWF porque ainda falta muito tempo.

a ver vamos...


----------



## ACalado (5 Mar 2013 às 22:37)

Realmente os modelos estão "confusos" vamos ver o que acontece 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vince (5 Mar 2013 às 22:40)

Já aconteceram entradas frias vigorosas no início de Março, a ponto de fazer baixar a temperatura por exemplo em Lisboa aos 0ºc. Alguns exemplos em baixo. Mas calma, ainda falta imenso até lá ...


1993







2005


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2013 às 23:40)




----------



## trovoadas (5 Mar 2013 às 23:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS anda mesmo marado, o modelo não está nada bem.  Chamem o 112 para o GFS. É o único a mostrar o AA em cima de nós, todos os outros metem depressões. Melhor seguir o ECM, porque o GFS anda passado.



E daí...anda anda vai tudo atrás do GFS em filinha indiana 
Bem precisamos de umas 3 semanas de tempo instável antes da chegada da Primavera propriamente dita.


----------



## belem (6 Mar 2013 às 10:06)

Vince disse:


> Já aconteceram entradas frias vigorosas no início de Março, a ponto de fazer baixar a temperatura por exemplo em Lisboa aos 0ºc. Alguns exemplos em baixo. Mas calma, ainda falta imenso até lá ...



Sim, diversos tipos de meteorologias já aconteceram no passado.
Se aumentarmos a escala do tempo, então ainda maior será a diversidade.

Mas lá está, falta muito  e há que aguardar mais tempo.
É que a esta distância temporal aparecem muitas previsões «especiais»...


----------



## stormy (6 Mar 2013 às 17:21)

Boas tardes

Para amanhã os modelos estão em concordancia na passagem de uma short wave em altura, á qual se associa uma massa de ar tropical nos niveis baixos.

A interacção entre os dois originará uma ciclogenese, suportada pelos mesoescalares ( ALADIN, HIRLAM, WRF).







A depressão passará a norte durante a amanhã  e tarde, originando ventos fortes com rajadas que localmente atingirão 100-120km.h.

Durante  a madrugada, a chegada da frente quente activa causará chuva e ventos fortes por todo o pais, e depois com a massa de ar quente a invadir o território, o aquecimento diurno e os parametros termodinamicos favoraveis, poderemos ter uma situação de convecção severa em especial no centro e sul do continente.

:::::::::::::::::::::

*5f 9h-5f 19h*

Neste periodo preve-se um aumento gradual do CAPE para valores proximos dos 1000J/Kg, em especial no centro e sul.
Preve-se shear forte, entre 35 e 65kts, com perfis rotacionais nos niveis médios e baixos.
Tambem um campo de forçamento dinamico associado á short wave deverá alinhar-se com as bolsas de maior instabilidade/convergencia nos niveis baixos.

Como factor limitante temos a chegada de algum ar seco aos 700-500hpa, mas os modelos teem mantido ainda assim bons totais de precipitação, o que sugere que essa camada seca será rompida ocasionalmente por updrafts mais intensos, especialmente no periodo imediatamente posterior á passagem da frente quente ( 9-12h).

Entre as 12h e as 18/19h o ar seco deverá dificultar um pouco as coisas ( em especial no sul), no entanto é arriscado afirmar que será de tal modo limitativo que implica a completa aniquilação da actividade convectiva.
Se nascer alguma célula onde há ar mais seco, há risco aumentado de granizo forte/severo assim como fortes frentes de rajada.

Sendo assim, os parametros que se nos apresentam são bastante impressionantes, nomeadamente o shear, STP e gradientes nos niveis baixos, e não me parece dificil que as células que nasçam nesse ambiente evoluam rapidamente para supercélulas, ou complexos lineares com estruturas em arco, capazes de gerar rajadas muito fortes e tornados.

O nowcasting será mesmo muito importante amanhã!

















Amarelo

- Aguaceiros/trovoadas por vezes moderados
- Precipitação forte
- Rajadas de vento forte.

Laranja

-Agauceiros/trovoadas por vezes fortes.
-Precipitação forte, localmente excessiva
-Rajadas de vento superiores a 80-100km.h
-Trombas/tornados fracos
-Granizo

Vermelho

-Precipitação forte
-Rajadas de vento muito fortes
-Granizo 
-Tornados


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2013 às 17:30)

ou seja vou ter um dia de aniversário muito agitado    (9h-12h estou barreira do vermelho com laranja, 12h-19h estou no vermelho  )
prenda de anos da mãe natureza  (desde que não exagere  )


----------



## ELJICUATRO (6 Mar 2013 às 17:47)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> Para amanhã os modelos estão em concordancia na passagem de uma short wave em altura, á qual se associa uma massa de ar tropical nos niveis baixos.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Caro stormy,

Há uns dias atrás tinha falado da possibilidade do IPMA distribuir cartões amarelos por causa de chuva e vento forte. Mas tendo em conta atualmente alguns parâmetros tudo leva a creer que existe possibilidades para situações severas e nesse caso acredito que o IPMA possa atualizar esta noite os seus avisos migrando algumas regiões de amarelo para laranja!!!

E como dizes e bem o nowcasting será fundamental amanhã, dia muito agitado no território continental.

Cmps.


----------



## Azor (6 Mar 2013 às 17:48)

Por favor alguém me confirma como vai estar o tempo em Lisboa no próximo Sábado pelas 17 h e 50?

Pelas previsões dos Açores vai estar muito mau tempo nos Açores e gostaria de saber como o tempo vai estar por aí, porque tenho familiares que vão a Lisboa no próximo Sábado à hora que referi. Se estiver razoavelmente bom por aí e aqui o contrário, sabem se o avião desloca à mesma? Grato.

Saudações açorianas,
Azor


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Mar 2013 às 18:26)

Por essa hora em Lisboa e provavel que esteja a chover mas acho que é melhor perguntar a outros membros do forum que percebem mais que eu


----------



## Azor (6 Mar 2013 às 18:31)

Meteofan disse:


> Por essa hora em Lisboa e provavel que esteja a chover mas acho que é melhor perguntar a outros membros do forum que percebem mais que eu



Muito Obrigado! Chuva é ao menos.

O que me aflige mais é o vento, por isso queria saber como é que vai estar aí ao nível do vento, já que por aqui vai estar mesmo muito mau daí a minha pergunta.

Mas penso que se o vento exceder as rajadas de 100/h o avião não descola ou será que descola à mesma? 

Abraço


----------



## north (6 Mar 2013 às 18:48)

Azor, isso depende bastante do piloto, e do aeroporto, aqui no Porto na Xynthia, com ventos na casa dos 100 km/h estiveram a trabalhar normalmente, com apenas borregos, nada de especial, em Lisboa penso que é mais complicado, devido aos ventos cruzados que lá se sentem, e aqui não. Agora, se fores na TAP são meninos para cancelar ou divergir, se fores na SATA o mais provável é aterrares em Lisboa  Mas isso depende muito do piloto, é um caso de sorte :P Levantar ele levanta, aterrar em Lisboa com ventos é outra história


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Mar 2013 às 19:06)

o ECM foi atrás do GFS:


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2013 às 19:23)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> Para amanhã os modelos estão em concordancia na passagem de uma short wave em altura, á qual se associa uma massa de ar tropical nos niveis baixos.
> 
> ....




Em que modelos estás a ver rajadas de 100/120km/h (supondo que não fales dos Açores ou terras altas) e CAPE de quase 1000 ?





ELJICUATRO disse:


> Há uns dias atrás tinha falado da possibilidade do IPMA distribuir cartões amarelos por causa de chuva e vento forte



Cartões ?


----------



## ecobcg (6 Mar 2013 às 19:36)

Vince disse:


> Em que modelos estás a ver rajadas de 100/120km/h (supondo que não fales dos Açores ou terras altas) e CAPE de quase 1000 ?



Também me questionei o mesmo. Fui ver os modelos e nada indica uma previsão tão severa para amanhã. 

O que nos está a escapar stormy?


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2013 às 19:45)

De realçar os avisos do IPMA, que cobrem o país todo devido à intensidade do vento que poderá apresentar rajadas na ordem dos 110km/h nas terras altas e os 90km/h no litoral durante o dia de amanhã, entrando em vigor a partir da meia noite.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2013 às 19:48)

Gosto 

Parece que vem aí algo interessante até Sábado, mas não é de fiar já. Pode ser que tenha sorte com a trovoada desta vez..


----------



## north (6 Mar 2013 às 20:01)

Poderemos ter algo parecido com a Gong o.O?


----------



## trovoadas (6 Mar 2013 às 20:10)

ecobcg disse:


> Também me questionei o mesmo. Fui ver os modelos e nada indica uma previsão tão severa para amanhã.
> 
> O que nos está a escapar stormy?



Bom se for como o dia de ontem em que escapou tudo já não digo nada...pode ser que desta vez os modelos estejam a lidar mal com a situação no entanto penso que estas previsões do Stormy são com base em alguns parâmetros propícios para que tal aconteça, o que não inviabiliza que não aconteça ou que aconteça no vizinho e a nós não.
Analisando os modelos o ECM dá alguma precipitação significativa para esta madrugada (entre 10 a 20mm em 6 horas) para os sul, o Aladin de escala menor já dá uma faixa de intensa precipitação(até 40mm em 3h) essencialmente no Alentejo mas dando um acumulado interessante nas serras Algarvias.
Face à situação convectiva é preciso cuidado e certamente os parâmetros vistos pelo stormy "despertaram-no" para esta previsão.


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2013 às 20:13)

north disse:


> Poderemos ter algo parecido com a Gong o.O?



Não, há uma ciclogénese bastante profunda mas na sexta-feira, a ocorrer a norte dos Açores, este arquipélago é que terá ventos mais fortes, mas não ao nível dum "Gong". Quando a depressão se aproxima do continente no sábado já estará a encher com ventos mais fracos.


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2013 às 20:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom se for como o dia de ontem em que escapou tudo já não digo nada...pode ser que desta vez os modelos estejam a lidar mal com a situação no entanto penso que estas previsões do Stormy são com base em alguns parâmetros propícios para que tal aconteça, o que não inviabiliza que não aconteça ou que aconteça no vizinho e a nós não.
> Analisando os modelos o ECM dá alguma precipitação significativa para esta madrugada (entre 10 a 20mm em 6 horas) para os sul, o Aladin de escala menor já dá uma faixa de intensa precipitação(até 40mm em 3h) essencialmente no Alentejo mas dando um acumulado interessante nas serras Algarvias.
> Face à situação convectiva é preciso cuidado e certamente os parâmetros vistos pelo stormy "despertaram-no" para esta previsão.




Há bastante precipitação nos modelos, de resto já se fala disso há muitos dias por aqui, o que eu perguntei ao stormy foi sobre o vento e o CAPE que ele estava a referir para amanhã.


----------



## north (6 Mar 2013 às 20:15)

Obrigado  E quanto a esta previsão para QF? No GFS não consigo detetar alerta para tanto o.O Tornados é muito à frente


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2013 às 20:19)

north disse:


> Obrigado  E quanto a esta previsão para QF? No GFS não consigo detetar alerta para tanto o.O Tornados é muito à frente



Muito à frente de que ?
Amanhã há algumas condições de formação de tornados como há em imensas outras vezes, prever se eles ocorrem mesmo e aonde ocorrem é que é praticamente impossível.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2013 às 20:19)

Vamos esperar pelo pessoal do ESTOFEX


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2013 às 20:22)

No Algarve, não vejo condições para tornados. Agora, chuva ou aguaceiros fortes vejo e vento forte, mas a chuva forte vai ser durante a madrugada entre as 3 horas e as 6 horas da manhã, quanto à trovoada não vejo no sul, aliás a meteorologista Paula Leitão não referiu trovoadas na região sul, só chuva forte e vento forte. O Algarve está em aviso amarelo a partir das 22 horas para a chuva forte ou aguaceiros fortes e a partir da meia-noite para o vento que pode ter rajadas até 90 km/h no litoral. 

Previsão que está no meu blog é esta feita no domingo à noite:

Dia 7 (5ª feira) - Céu muito nublado. Vento moderado a forte de sudoeste com rajadas até 70 km/h. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que podem ser fortes.

Máximas: 16ºC - 20ºC
mínimas: 10ºC - 14ºC

Estado do mar: Ondas de sudoeste com 3 a 4 metros.

 Não falha assim por muito


----------



## Azor (6 Mar 2013 às 21:08)

north disse:


> Azor, isso depende bastante do piloto, e do aeroporto, aqui no Porto na Xynthia, com ventos na casa dos 100 km/h estiveram a trabalhar normalmente, com apenas borregos, nada de especial, em Lisboa penso que é mais complicado, devido aos ventos cruzados que lá se sentem, e aqui não. Agora, se fores na TAP são meninos para cancelar ou divergir, se fores na SATA o mais provável é aterrares em Lisboa  Mas isso depende muito do piloto, é um caso de sorte :P Levantar ele levanta, aterrar em Lisboa com ventos é outra história



Que chatice.

Lá vái minha mãe outra vez com o "coração nas mãos". É uma sina. Coitada sempre que aí vai apanha sempre mau tempo na viagem daqui para aí. 

Olha paciência, espero que no Sábado o pior já tenha passado por aí.

Cumprimentos uma vez mais, 
Azor


----------



## squidward (6 Mar 2013 às 21:09)

Estou um pouco receoso com as previsões do stormy, é que o Cartaxo está bem dentro da área vermelha. Se bem que coincide na hora em que devo ir para Lisboa. 
Vamos la ver, espero que não seja nada de grave.


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2013 às 21:10)

Precipitação para o dia de amanhã segundo vários modelos, de globais a mesoescala (saídas das 12z)


*Global GFS*









*Global ECM*








*HIRLAM*








*Mesoescala WRF (MG)*








*Mesoescala ALADIN (IM)*


----------



## ACalado (6 Mar 2013 às 21:15)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> 
> Laranja
> ...



O que são tornados fracos??


----------



## LOusada (6 Mar 2013 às 21:17)

Que se pode esperar durante o dia de amanha ?


----------



## stormy (6 Mar 2013 às 21:20)

ecobcg disse:


> Também me questionei o mesmo. Fui ver os modelos e nada indica uma previsão tão severa para amanhã.
> 
> O que nos está a escapar stormy?



Lightning wizard- Convective wind gust.
http://www.lightningwizard.com/maps/


----------



## stormy (6 Mar 2013 às 21:22)

spiritmind disse:


> O que são tornados fracos??



F0 a F2.


----------



## stormy (6 Mar 2013 às 21:25)

Quanto ao CAPE, uso o CAPE do estofex modelmaps, pois é calculado com base nos primeiros 30hpa, ou seja, analisa melhor a estrutura térmica nos niveis baixos.
E essa carta aponta para 400 a 800, portanto, tendo em conta que os modelos no geral teem margens de erro grandes para o CAPE ( normalmente substimam) referia que este se poderia "aproximar dos 1000J/Kg".

http://www.estofex.org/modelmaps/browse_gfs.php?time=0&dtg=2013030612&type=cape


----------



## ELJICUATRO (6 Mar 2013 às 21:57)

Vince disse:


> Em que modelos estás a ver rajadas de 100/120km/h (supondo que não fales dos Açores ou terras altas) e CAPE de quase 1000 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro Vince,

Usei "Cartões" em vez de "Avisos" mas foi propositado, um bocado de humor neste excelente fórum METEO faz bem a toda a gente. 

Cmps.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (6 Mar 2013 às 23:05)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> o ECM foi atrás do GFS:



Boa noite Caro MeteoAlentejo,

Vamos abordar a questão da eventual e poderosa entrada fria polar prevista para zonas como: BENELUX, FRANÇA, ALEMANHA na próxima semana, sendo o tema que está cada vez mais no centro da atenções noutras bandas.

Uma situação muito interessante, talvez excecional (tanta na intensidade como os dias com essas T850 muito baixas) para meados de Março (situação que acontece talvez 1 vez em 30 ou 50 anos).   

Vamos aguardar pelas próximas runs dos vários modelos mas achamos que alguma coisa fora do normal vem aí para a época do ano principalmente nos países em questão. 

Talvez a PI seja brindado com um bocado desse evento invernal.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2013 às 23:55)

> A level 1 was issued for the Iberian Peninsula mainly for *severe wind gusts, large hail and to a lesser extent for tornadoes*.





> Iberian Peninsula
> 
> Warm maritime air masses will enter Iberia at the south-eastern flank of this trough. This air mass is rather unstable given rich moisture and neutral to slightly unstable lapse rates especially at mid-levels, whereas the boundary-layer is relatively cool. However, diurnal heating in the wake of the warm frontal rain is expected to result in low-level instability as well and some surface-based CAPE. With persistent QG forcing at the cyclonically-sheared flank of the jet ahead of the approaching trough axis, numerous thunderstorms are forecast spreading from west to east. The limiting factor is rather poor low-level moisture especially in the eastern and northern portions.
> 
> In the strongly-sheared environment (0-1 km 10 ms and 0-3 km 20 m/s bulk shear) convection will quickly become organized. Straight-line hodographs are most likely and multicells are forecast to be the dominant convective mode. *These may turn into bowing systems during their lifetime, and local severe wind gusts are forecast*. *Additionally, the complex topography may enhance low-level SRH and supercells are not ruled out capable of producing large hail. Tornadoes seem to be possible given the strong low-level vertical wind shear, but the weak low-level buoyancy will limit this potential across most places*. Best low-level buoyancy is expected across the south-western parts where the boundary-layer moisture is best. In the evening hours, low-level cooling will result in decaying storms quickly.



Não posso discordar na totalidade da previsão elaborada pelo Stormy.
É verdade que por vezes, noto nalguns exageros e em previsões um pouco alarmistas, mas não deixo de dar crédito a estas previsões postadas pelo Stormy, até porque confio minimamente nelas.


----------



## overcast (7 Mar 2013 às 00:17)

Bem, comparando as 2 leituras, parecem-me bastante semelhantes. Enfim, poder-se-ia discutir se a questão dos tornados está sobrestimada pelo Stormy ou subestimada pelo Estofex, mas isso, como muitos aqui saberão melhor do que eu, são situações extremamente difíceis de prever. 

É mais uma situação para acompanhar com atenção!


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2013 às 01:08)

overcast disse:


> Bem, comparando as 2 leituras, parecem-me bastante semelhantes. Enfim, poder-se-ia discutir se a questão dos tornados está sobrestimada pelo Stormy ou subestimada pelo Estofex, mas isso, como muitos aqui saberão melhor do que eu, são situações extremamente difíceis de prever.
> 
> É mais uma situação para acompanhar com atenção!



Na situação que originou o tornado em Lagoa/Silves foi o Stormy que previu da melhor forma o que se poderia passar. Na altura não havia nada em concreto nos organismos oficiais, que se quiseram resguardar (situação que não censuro de todo).
Tendo a sua previsão uma base científica é sempre bem vinda!
Quanto à política isso é outra história...sendo que aqui no fórum está tudo explicado n vezes, por isso, quem se der ao trabalho de ler um pouco não entra em alarmismos excessivos ou na tal conversa "ele disse que ia ser assim!".... "e depois não foi", se é que me entendem
O garantido será uma noite animada quanto à chuva Venha ela!


----------



## Agreste (7 Mar 2013 às 09:02)

Para 12-13 acho que vai acontecer um dia de nortada, bastante frio mas mais seco que um bacalhau. Não deve precipitar.


----------



## boneli (7 Mar 2013 às 11:12)

Agreste disse:


> Para 12-13 acho que vai acontecer um dia de nortada, bastante frio mas mais seco que um bacalhau. Não deve precipitar.




A entrada fria vai se começar a fazer sentir no final do dia 11. 
Parece que vai ser frio sem chuva, no entanto não diria seco como um bacalhau pelo menos no dia 12. Tanto o ECM e GFS dão possiblidade chuva na noite de 11 para 12 e claro não nos podemos esquecer que ainda faltam alguns dias por isso....vamos ver no que dá!
Mas estou a gostar. Depois de uma semana de  uns dias de  talvez quem sabe para nos despedirmos do Inverno...


----------



## quim_mane (7 Mar 2013 às 11:25)

Desde que não chova a partir de dia 15 
Tenho uma viagem aos algarves marcada e faz-se melhor em seco


----------



## stormy (7 Mar 2013 às 15:12)

.......Actualização........

*15h20h*

Nas proximas horas aproximar-se-há um maximo de vorticidade aos 500hpa, que vai interagir com uma estrutura convergente nos niveis baixos que se extende desde o mar a oeste de Lisboa até Portalegre.

Poderão ocorrer mais trovoadas/aguaceiros pontualemnte fortes e acompanhados de rajadas de vento forte nos distritos de Lisboa, Santarem, Setubal, Evora e Portalegre, e em menor grau nos distritos de Beja ( metade sul) e Faro.

Atenção á faixa compreendida entre Sines-Alqueva e C Carvoeiro-Castelo Branco.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (7 Mar 2013 às 15:33)

boneli disse:


> A entrada fria vai se começar a fazer sentir no final do dia 11.
> Parece que vai ser frio sem chuva, no entanto não diria seco como um bacalhau pelo menos no dia 12. Tanto o ECM e GFS dão possiblidade chuva na noite de 11 para 12 e claro não nos podemos esquecer que ainda faltam alguns dias por isso....vamos ver no que dá!
> Mas estou a gostar. Depois de uma semana de  uns dias de  talvez quem sabe para nos despedirmos do Inverno...



Boa tarde,

A situação da próxima semana (entrada fria) em países como Inglaterra/França é muito parecida com a do 13 Março 1887 (em termos sinópticos).

Nesse dia de Março 1887 nevou a nível do mar em zonas poucas habituais para aquela altura do ano como por exemplo Biarritz (FR).

Cmps.


----------



## aqpcb (7 Mar 2013 às 17:07)

stormy disse:


> .......Actualização........
> 
> *15h20h*
> 
> ...



Esta realmente agora a acontecer isto, pois estão a aproximar-se umas células bem interessantes da Grande Lisboa e de Sesimbra penso que era isto que previas ?


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2013 às 18:25)

fixe para a minha zona 
já à cerca de 45min que chove bem na minha zona


----------



## Tempo (7 Mar 2013 às 19:38)

As rãs e os grilos estam a cantar muito, o que virá aí?


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2013 às 20:28)

Tempo disse:


> As rãs e os grilos estam a cantar muito, o que virá aí?



Desculpem o offtopic mas reporto exactamente o mesmo aqui por terras de sul. É impressionante a sinfonia!


----------



## David sf (7 Mar 2013 às 20:30)

trovoadas disse:


> Desculpem o offtopic mas reporto exactamente o mesmo aqui por terras de sul. É impressionante a sinfonia!



É sinal de tempo húmido, nada mais.


----------



## dASk (7 Mar 2013 às 20:49)

Estava mesmo a pensar que era da humidade. Ontem também reparei nisso, mas também tenho a ideia que as pressões baixas destes dias e o vento também ajudam na propagação e qualidade do som  Espero amanhã de manhã que rebentem umas boas células por aqui..


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mar 2013 às 21:02)

Desculpem continuar o off topic mas reparei exactamente no mesmo hoje ao sair do trabalho. É portanto sinal que há bastante humidade no ar pelo menos em toda a faixa litoral.


----------



## YuRiSsS (7 Mar 2013 às 21:02)

Boas,

E para amanhã e fim-de-semana, que podemos esperar? Mais algum dia idêntico ao de hoje?


----------



## ruka (7 Mar 2013 às 21:11)

aproxima-se uma linha de instabilidade... agravamento das condições a partir das 3h com periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fortes, possibilidade de granizo e trovoada no norte e centro

http://www.sat24.com/es/sp


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (7 Mar 2013 às 22:25)

"*A level 1 was issued for extreme NW Spain and parts of Portugal mainly for isolated large hail and an isolated waterspout (offshore) or funnel/tornado event*."

"_*Storm Forecast
Valid: Fri 08 Mar 2013 06:00 to Sat 09 Mar 2013 06:00 UTC*_"

Parece que assim, amanhã, podemos ter um dia animado para o norte e centro!


----------



## stormy (7 Mar 2013 às 22:31)

Boas noites

Como foi referido, agravamento do estado do tempo a partir das 03h.

O estofex hoje actualizou um pouco mais cedo, eu estive á espera da saida das 18z para ter certezas quanto á situação no centro do pais.
O estofex a meu ver peca por defeito ao não abrenger o centro, onde há condições para reactivação de alguma linha de convergencia, em especial durante a tarde e até inicio da noite de amanhã.

De modo geral espera-se mais uma vez uma situação de instabilidade, desta vez com CAPE mais significativo ( 500-1000J/Kg) na região litoral norte e centro, embora pela tarde surja CAPE razoavel ( 400-800J/Kg),no interior centro e porções do sul.

Espera-se tambem bastante shear, com componente direccional tambem, e a passagem de um nucleo de forçamento em altura, sob uma atmosfera média caracterizada pela passagem de sucessivas linguas de ar seco ( potenciando granizo ).
Valores de TPW superiores a 20mm manteem uma situação favoravel a precipitação forte mesmo em células de desenvolvimento menos exuberante.

Como factor limitante temos a presença de fracos gradientes termicos nos niveis altos, que conduz a niveis de equilibrio relativamente baixos.

Com este ambiente teremos convecção organizada em segmentos lineares, por vezes algumas células isoladas, e há a possibilidade ( baixa e limitada ao periodo da tarde) ainda, especialmente no vale do tejo/alto alentejo, de surgir alguma célula mais organizada do tipo supercelula, devido á presença ai de um perfil rotacional mais robusto.









Amarelo
- Aguaceiros /trovoadas pontualmente moderados

Laranja
- Aguaceiros/Trovoadas pontualmente fortes.
- Rajadas por vezes fortes ( 60-80km.h).
- Granizo

::::::::::::::::::

Quanto á reanalise do dia de hoje, surgiu alguma convecção interessante, localmente algumas assinaturas de radar sugeriam estruturas capazes de gerar alguma situação mais severa, em especial durante a tarde na região do centro.
Pela manhã, substimei claramente a instabilidade no sul ( Epic fail eventualmente hehe).

Em relação ao periodo da tarde, a area a vermelho foi realmente a area mais afectada, tendo por isso a minha previsão sido bastante razoavel quanto á localização da região mais favoravel ao desenvolvimento da convecção, no entanto admito ter sido bastante exagerado ao assinalar o nivel vermelho.
Para a proxima tomarei mais cuidado e utilizarei outras maneiras para apontar as areas mais activas, em vez de partir para o exagero de usar o vermelho ( reservado a situações mais delicadas).

Volto a referir que não sou meteorologista, as minha previsões são feitas com base na analise de varias cartas e de alguns modelos quer globais quer de mesoescala, as previsões teem efectivamente um grau de erro associado porque não disponho de ferramentas de analise assim tão profundas quanto isso.

E pronto...obrigado por me irem incentivando a participar, ainda que com as ocasionais falhas..estou disposto a ouvir criticas e tentarei sempre ir melhorando as analises de modo a não ridiculariza/descredibilizarr a imagem do forum no exterior da nossa comunidade


----------



## boreas (7 Mar 2013 às 22:41)

stormy


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mar 2013 às 23:00)

stormy disse:


> Boas noites...
> 
> Volto a referir que não sou meteorologista...
> 
> ...obrigado por me irem incentivando a participar, ainda que com as ocasionais falhas..estou disposto a ouvir criticas e tentarei sempre ir melhorando as analises de modo a não ridiculariza/descredibilizarr a imagem do forum no exterior da nossa comunidade



Epá, assim falando temos "home"...
De facto apreciamos as tuas análises, apoiadas no conhecimento amadurecido ao longo do tempo.

Como já se tem referido, *para uma análise PROFISSIONAL temos os meteorologistas do IPMA*, mas temos aqui qualidade e capacidade em certas pessoas que estão à altura daquilo que se pretende num fórum: partilha de conhecimentos e aumento do nosso entendimento sobre o tema.

Opiniões fundamentadas são sempre bem vindas aqui ao fórum e, para aqueles que tem algum medo de exporem as suas dúvidas, também este é um espaço para eles.


Pelo que nos mostra o GFS, a chuva será abundante de hoje até 3ª feira pelo litoral norte e centro.
Estou curioso para ver o comportamento dos rios nos próximos tempos...a entrar quase na primavera, é agradável verificar que os solos estão saturados, e com isso quem beneficia é a agricultura.


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2013 às 23:27)

Boas,
Eu sou um perfeito leigo nestas andanças, venho cá todos os dias ler as análises dos mais entendidos, como o Stormy. Aprecio tudo que sejas fenómenos naturais e meteorologistas.
Fazem falta pessoas como ele aqui no fórum, muitas vezes fazem análises e previsões melhores do que o próprio IPMA.
Continuem o vosso bom trabalho!


Alguém sabe se na próxima terça e quarta está prevista precipitação em forma de neve a cotas baixas?


----------



## Zapiao (8 Mar 2013 às 00:31)

David sf disse:


> É sinal de tempo húmido, nada mais.



Fonte sff.....


----------



## YuRiSsS (8 Mar 2013 às 00:32)

Continua stormy sou um dos que esta sempre a acompanhar as tuas previsões.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mar 2013 às 02:03)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> A situação da próxima semana (entrada fria) em países como Inglaterra/França é muito parecida com a do 13 Março 1887 (em termos sinópticos). Nesse dia de Março 1887 nevou a nível do mar em zonas poucas habituais para aquela altura do ano como por exemplo Biarritz (FR). Cmps.



Predicción

DIA 12 (MARTES)

LA COTA DE NIEVE BAJARA APRECIABLEMENTE RESPECTO AL DIA ANTERIOR, Y PROGRESIVAMENTE A LO LARGO DEL DIA, ESPECIALMENTE EN LA MITAD NORTE PENINSULAR, PUDIENDO LLEGAR OCASIONALMENTE AL VALOR DE 0 METROS EN ZONAS DEL CUADRANTE NORESTE. 
TEMPERATURAS EN DESCENSO MODERADO EN BALEARES Y EN LA PENINSULA, ESPECIALMENTE EN EL NORDESTE. 

DIA 13 (MIERCOLES)

LA COTA DE NIEVE SE MANTENDRA EN VALORES MUY BAJOS EN TODA LA PENINSULA Y EN BALEARES, PUDIENDO LLEGAR OCASIONALMENTE AL VALOR DE 0 METROS EN ZONAS DEL CUADRANTE NORESTE PENINSULAR. 
TEMPERATURAS EN GENERAL EN LIGERO A MODERADO DESCENSO EN LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES, CON HELADAS DEBILES O LOCALMENTE MODERADAS EN ZONAS DE INTERIOR DE LA MITAD NORESTE PENINSULAR; POCOS CAMBIOS EN CANARIAS. 

Aemet


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Mar 2013 às 09:09)

Existe uma descrepância abismal em relação aos principais modelos... (ECMWF e GFS)


----------



## boneli (8 Mar 2013 às 10:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> Existe uma descrepância abismal em relação aos principais modelos... (ECMWF e GFS)




Curiosamente quem mostrou primeiramente esta entrada foi o GFS...O ECM veio atrás. Desde ontem que o GFS tem retirado frio e na saida das 00 retirou todo com a ISO 0 na Galiza. Va lá que na run das 6 já voltou a colocar algum frio.
O ECM mantém o frio..a ver vamos.


----------



## aqpcb (8 Mar 2013 às 10:58)

stormy disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> Como foi referido, agravamento do estado do tempo a partir das 03h.
> 
> ...



Um off topic pois acho que mereces para quem não é meteorologista acho que se sai bastante bem, parabéns


----------



## Norther (8 Mar 2013 às 11:39)

Stormy continua temos aprendido muito contigo, és a pessoa que faz mais previsões ao detalhe, errar algo na meteorologia é das coisas mais normais, como sabes esta ciência é muito imprevisível por isso este fascínio por ela 

Quanto a entrada fria penso que vai depender da consistência e permanência do anticiclone, se ele se estendesse mais para a zona da Escandinávia poderia trazer até nós uma bela camada de ar frio, visto que, o vórtice polar será dividido em dois e o maior vai-se estender ate ao norte da Europa. Penso que poderia ser uma forte entrada.
Mas pelo que os modelos indicam o anticiclone não vai aguentar-se muito tempo perto de Portugal e vai emigrar para a Gronelândia deixando assim a porta aberta a depressões vindas do Atlântico.
Poderemos ter um mês de Março chuvoso o que é muito bom já que o ultimo ano foi muito seco.


----------



## Norther (8 Mar 2013 às 11:42)




----------



## white_wolf (8 Mar 2013 às 18:24)

Grande stormy.

Grandes previsões, nestas andanças há sempre erros e grandes certezas, mas a natureza é que manda por muitos conhecimentos que se tenha. Continua!
 Pelo que vamos discutindo e vendo para a semana teremos uma freenbte fria, será que podemos ser brindados com neve a cotas baixas, ou será meramente frio seco? O que vejo sera frio seco ou estari errado? Para a semana na 3 e 4f estarei em fornelos, gostaria de saber se poderei ser brindado com neve. 
Saudações a todos


----------



## stormy (8 Mar 2013 às 19:30)

Boas..

Para amanhã as condições mais propicias no que toca á convecção serão encontradas no litoral para norte de Setubal/Sines.

Espera-se a passagem de uma linha convectiva durante a amanhã e até ao meio da tarde, associada a uma nova linha de frontogenese/convergencia, e a um novo impulso/onda em altura.
Esta linha convectiva beneficiará de um ambiente ainda com algum shear, e aquecimento diurno, pelo que será o principal foco para a ocorrencia de convecção localemente forte.

Após a passagem da linha teremos um alinhar entre o fluxo em altura e o de niveis baixos, assim como uma diminuição da intensidade do vento acima dos 700-500hpa, resultando numa quebra drastica do shear a partir da tarde.

Ainda assim , um novo campo de divergencia em altura deverá induzir forçamento e uma nova linha de instabilidade surgirá depois durante o fim da tarde e noite para Domingo, linha essa com convecção de caracter pulsante, apenas com possibilidade de algum granizo ou rajadas associadas ao downdraft.

Para todo o periodo preve-se CAPE razoavel, entre os 400 e os 800J/Kg (salvo no interior durante a noite, onde será  bem inferior), o shear será inicialmente moderado a forte, tornando-se fraco, e haverá uma diminuição gradual da humidade nos niveis altos, T500hpa e dos geopotenciais .
A falta de humidade em altura limitará o desenvolvimento de convecção mais robusta, mas será favoravel á ocorrencia de granizo e possivelmente algumas rajadas associadas ao downdraft das células mais activas.

Dada a orientação do fluxo, predominando de W, a região SE do pais, ainda por cima mais afastada dos principais centros de acção, em principio não terá mais que alguns aguaceiros/periodos de chuva sem grande relevancia do ponto de vista convectivo.










Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/Trovoadas por vezes moderados

Laranja
- Aguaceiros/trovoadas pontualmente fortes
- Granizo
- Rajadas de vento até 60-80km.h (hipoteses diminuem após as 16h)


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Mar 2013 às 19:32)

Ao ver a saida das 12 z do GSF essa depressão que vai entrar pelo Golfo da Biscaia dia 12 vai trazer animação ,assim sendo vamos ter uma massa de ar polar maritimo frio que dá em regra aguaceiros , neve nas regiões montanhosas e por vezes trovoadas, nestas massas de ar observam-se por vezes frentes fria secundárias .


----------



## icewoman (8 Mar 2013 às 19:33)

Stormy , pode fazer uma previsão a longo a médio longo prazo para a RAM?

Tipo daqui a 10 dias..qual  a tendência do tempo por cá?


----------



## stormy (8 Mar 2013 às 19:48)

icewoman disse:


> Stormy , pode fazer uma previsão a longo a médio longo prazo para a RAM?
> 
> Tipo daqui a 10 dias..qual  a tendência do tempo por cá?



A 10 dias não há certezas...

Nos proximos 8 dias a unica coisa que me chama a atenção é uma pequena depressão que pode nascer a norte da RAM, fruto do choque das massas de ar e da sua interacção depois com o jet.

Poderia dar uma situação de alguma chuva, mas nada de especial, e com ventos de oeste a Madeira  raramente sofre de episodios de precipitação excessiva.






Com o tempo essa depressão iria para o golfo de Cadiz, e poderia render mais alguam chuva no Algarve...


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2013 às 19:55)

O espaço de previsão da minha La Crosse Technology ws9135, desde ontem que tem o ícone de sol... Achei muito estranho esta reação da estação, pois todas as previsões apontam para chuva intensa, trovoada e granizo para hoje, e para os próximos dias (como diz o Stormy, e o IPMA).  Todavia tenho de realçar que chuva por aqui, só ocorreu de madrugada e ao meio dia com aguaceiros fortes, depois disso não tem chovido, estará relacionado com isso?  Verdade seja dita que a estação por vezes baralha-se, será que foi o que aconteceu?


----------



## icewoman (8 Mar 2013 às 19:59)

Pois no modelo GFS já podemos ver essa depressão..mas ainda pode alterar..faltam muitas horas.


quando o vento é de oeste significa que a precipitação é menor ( ou seja não provoca chuvas fortes?


----------



## Geiras (8 Mar 2013 às 20:10)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O espaço de previsão da minha La Crosse Technology ws9135, desde ontem que tem o ícone de sol... Achei muito estranho esta reação da estação, pois todas as previsões apontam para chuva intensa, trovoada e granizo para hoje, e para os próximos dias (como diz o Stormy, e o IPMA).  Todavia tenho de realçar que chuva por aqui, só ocorreu de madrugada e ao meio dia com aguaceiros fortes, depois disso não tem chovido, estará relacionado com isso?  Verdade seja dita que a estação por vezes baralha-se, será que foi o que aconteceu?



As estações baseiam-se na variação da pressão atmosférica para mostrar a tendência do estado do tempo para as próximas 12-24h. Como a pressão atmosférica tem estado a subir nos últimos dias, pois sofreu uma grande descida ao inicio da semana, prevê sol. Essa tendência deve ser desconsiderada.


----------



## Zapiao (9 Mar 2013 às 00:33)

Colegas, esta noite pode haver mais trovoada? É que o nosso caozito entra em panico e treme que nem varas verdes.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mar 2013 às 01:07)

Zapiao disse:


> Colegas, esta noite pode haver mais trovoada? É que o nosso caozito entra em panico e treme que nem varas verdes.



Mimos a mais


----------



## Nuno_1010 (9 Mar 2013 às 01:23)

Não consigo ver o satelite do IPMA


----------



## stormy (9 Mar 2013 às 19:29)

Boas...

Quanto ao dia de amanhã, continuaremos a ser afectados pela depressão a NW, em especial no norte e centro.

Nos niveis baixos mantem-se um afluxo de ar maritimo/subtropical ( Dew 8-12ºC), o voltará a elevar o CAPE até valores de 400 a 800J/Kg, embora localmente possam ocorrer valores proximos a 1000J/Kg tendo em conta o aquecimento diurno junto ao litoral e em porções do pré-litoral.

Mesmo com CAPE em geral moderado, preve-se a passagem de sucessivas linhas de forçamento, que facilitarão os movimentos ascendentes.

O shear será em geral fraco ( 10 a 20kts), mas com alguma componente rotacional, que continuará a suportar fenomenos do tipo tromba de agua tais como ocorreram hoje.

O ar frio e seco nos niveis medio-altos continuará tambem a criar condições propicias á queda de granizo e a uma maior electrização  das nuvens convectivas, e desta vez preve-se ar ligeiramente mais humido e frio a niveis proximos da tropopausa, o que elevará nos niveis de equilibrio premitindo convecção localmente robusta.

Para a tarde e noite a depressão vai começar a interagir com um cavado procedente de NE, que começará a deformar o campo de ventos, criando linhas de convergencia bastante longas e alinhadas no sentido E-W, estas linhas poderão criar precipitação forte e sucessões de celulas em "comboio" ( training lines) que poderão deixar acumulados de precipitação subatanciais embora de caracter bastante pontual.

Será um dia convectivamente activo, embora com convecção essencialmente pulsante, de curtos ciclos de vida, o que em principio não acarreta grandes riscos associados a não ser uma ou outra situação dispersa de tromba de agua, granizo e chuva por vezes forte...










Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/trovoadas pontualmente moderadas

Laranja
- Aguaceiros/trovoadas pontualemnete fortes e concentradas
- Granizo
- Rajadas de vento momentaneamente moderadas a fortes


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mar 2013 às 19:37)

Aqui, não se espera nada de especial. Só 3ª feira é que podemos ter algo mais interessante, pelo Algarve e mesmo assim vamos ver se não passa demasiado a sul ou demasiado a norte.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Mar 2013 às 20:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, não se espera nada de especial. Só 3ª feira é que podemos ter algo mais interessante, pelo Algarve e mesmo assim vamos ver se não passa demasiado a sul ou demasiado a norte.



Sim parece que vamos ter um descanso por mais 2 dias. Quanto a Terça ainda está tudo muito indefinido. Temos essa hipótese de passar tudo ao lado (essencialmente mais a Sul) e depois parece ser bastante rápido. Bom vamos esperar até lá mas parece que tem algum potencial de dar chuva significativa aqui no nosso canto. A partir daí parece que teremos algum descanso mas não se sabe por quanto tempo porque o AA parece  muito debilitado. Há a hipótese da continuação de depressões a descer até nós.


----------



## stormy (9 Mar 2013 às 21:44)

Bom, nos ensembles está-se a fixar a tendencia para uma perturbação na 3f/4f a passar no Algarve ou no Golfo de Cadiz.

Perturbação associada á entrada de um cavado vindo de NE, que interage com uma area de vorticidade deixada pela depressão que nos tem afectado.

Vindo de oeste na cicrulação de uma crista anticiclonica, ar quente tropical é injectado na região de vorticidade, e o padrão em altura que é favoravel, levaria á formação de uma depressão com movimento de oeste para leste ao longo da faixa de frontogenese ( colisão das massas de ar).






Estas meninas volta e meia despejam 20-40mm nas serras Algarvias...a ver se a coisa se mantem assim.
Mas estou confiante pois é um cenário que se vai fixando nos ensembles e em varios modelos diferentes


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2013 às 23:18)

*23h15*

Áreas do continente afectadas neste momento por trovoadas, segundo o iMapWeather:

- entre Viana do Castelo e o Porto;
- sudeste do Porto;
- região de Mafra (concentrada);
- entre Santarém e Portalegre.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Mar 2013 às 10:12)

O gfs parece indicar para quarta alguma precipitação na quarta com cotas de neve muito baixas... o que podemos esperar para esse dia?


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2013 às 13:20)

São 13:20 e ainda não há descritivo do estado do tempo no IPMA. Incerteza sobre 3ª feira?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Mar 2013 às 13:49)

Já saiu a descritiva 
Previsão para 3ª feira, 12.março.2013

Céu muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente a nebulosidade

na região sul, a partir da manhã.

Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte em especial na região Sul,

passando a aguaceiros a partir da manhã.

Queda de neve acima dos 800/1000 metros, baixando a cota para os

400 metros.

Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 20 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando

moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro,

rodando para noroeste moderado (15 a 30 km/h) a partir do meio da

tarde, sendo moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) no litoral e nas

terras altas.

Atualizado a 10 de março de 2013 às 13:22 UTC


----------



## trovoadas (10 Mar 2013 às 14:06)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Já saiu a descritiva
> Previsão para 3ª feira, 12.março.2013
> 
> Céu muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente a nebulosidade
> ...



A meu ver ainda é tudo incerto sobre o dia de Terça feira. Bom podemos dizer que já não falta assim tanto tempo mas como em tudo na meteorologia a previsão exacta é praticamente impossível. Neste caso e como o stormy referiu há a formação de uma depressão pela colisão de duas massas de ar (quente e fria), agora saber com que intensidade ficará ou o local exacto onde vai passar já é outra história. Teremos de aguardar pelo dia de amanhã para ter mais certezas.

Já agora referir também que IPMA se está a basear na previsão do ECM que é algo diferente da do GFS. O GFS insiste em meter tudo um pouco mais sul, sendo o Algarve atingido de raspão, sendo que no geral o sul fica com alguma chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## peteluis (10 Mar 2013 às 16:07)

Curiosa esta linha quase intermitente...algum erro de radar?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mar 2013 às 16:10)

peteluis disse:


> Curiosa esta linha quase intermitente...algum erro de radar?



Resposta:


peteluis disse:


> erro


----------



## peteluis (10 Mar 2013 às 16:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Resposta:



Obrigado Duarte, foi o que achei.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Mar 2013 às 16:32)

Boa tarde a todos,

É cada vez mais provável uma situação excecional prevista a partir desta 2ªFeira em alguns países como: Inglaterra, França, Bélgica.

Acumulados de neve importantes e históricos para meados de Março em algumas regiões Norte de França tais como (Nord-Pas-de-Calais, Normandie, Bretagne): No cenário mais extremo poderá acumular perto de 40cm de neve em alguns locais tornando o evento como verdadeiro "blizzard".

Podemos também realçar o vento força 7-8 com rajadas > força 9 de Leste que vai aumentar o wind chill nas regiões abrangidas pela perturbação. Esse vento forte/muito forte poderá trazer consequências severas durante a queda de neve.

Situação extremamente interessante e que vai certamente dar que falar na 3ªFeira na imprensa internacional. Estou já a imaginar grandes constrangimentos nos maiores aeroportos da Europa em termos de tráfego aéreo.

GFS 12Z de hoje prevê T2M muito baixas na madrugada de 4ªFeira dia 13 com valores que podem chegar a -9/-10ºC em muitos cidades de França e do Benelux.


----------



## LOusada (10 Mar 2013 às 19:03)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> É cada vez mais provável uma situação excecional prevista a partir desta 2ªFeira em alguns países como: Inglaterra, França, Bélgica.
> 
> ...


Por portugal que podemos esperar ?


----------



## cardu (10 Mar 2013 às 19:13)

LOusada disse:


> Por portugal que podemos esperar ?



De acordo com os modelos podemos esperar em Portugal queda de neve a cotas médias-altas.


----------



## stormy (10 Mar 2013 às 23:17)

Bas noites

Para amanhã teremos uma situação sinóptica complexa.

De NE aproxima-se um cavado, que desde hoje tem vindo a interagir com a depressão a NW .
Preve-se que o campo de ventos associado a esta depressão começe a distorcer-se, formando uma area de convergencia que se extenderá mais ou menos desde o Atlantico, em linha recta, até á Galiza/Minho.

Esta area de convergencia lentamente será fortalecida com a chegada de ar frio desde França, e começará a comportar-se como uma frente fria.

Ao mesmo, tempo, um novo impulso no jet chega desde SW, acompanhado á superficie por uma ejecção de ar tropical.

Lentamente vai-se desenvolver um novo nucleo depressionário a SW de Sagres, que deverá acentuar a convergencia nos niveis baixos na região norte e centro.

Em altura, a S entrará ar relativamente quente, que inibirá a criação de CAPE, enquanto a norte haverá ar frio em altura, e uma estrutura térmica nos niveis baixos cada vez mais energética dado o afluxo de ar maritimo morno e humido.

No NW do Pais, onde actuará a area de frontogenese é tambem onde se observa uma dinamica mais favoravel á ocorrencia de convecção,que apesar do CAPE pouco significativo, beneficiará de bastante forçamento dinamico.

A orientação da linha e perfil do fluxo entre os 850 e os 500hpa é favoravel a novas sequencias de células localmente fortes ( training), e o shear mais forte será capaz de sustentar convecção mais organizada, com capacidade de gerar muita precipitação, granizo e algum vento...alguma tromba marinha não é de excluir embora não haja tanta helicidade como hoje ou ontem.






Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/trovoadas por vezes moderados

Laranja
- Agauceiros/trovoadas por vezes fortes e concentrados.
- Granizo
- Rajadas de vento momentaneamente fortes
- Precipitação localmente excessiva


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Para 3f.

Desde NE aproxima-se um cavado anormalmente intenso para a época do ano.
á superficie mantem-se uma area de vorticidade assciada ao campo de ventos já altamente distorcido/deformado da depressão que esteve nos ultimos dias a NW de Pt continental.

Ar frio nos niveis baixos  avança para sul desde França, originando uma frente fria que varre o litoral e torna-se estacionaria ao longo do vale do Tejo, essa frente fria em interacção com o ar quente que vem de SW  e com uma ondulação no jet deverá cria condições para que se desenvolva uma depressão que deverá atravessar o Algarve.

Em altura haverá algum frio disponivel, mas os gradientes térmicos nos niveis baixos e médios são muito reduzidos e a probabilidade de ocorrencia de convecção verticalmente extensa é baixa.

No entanto, havendo algum CAPE, forçamento e algum shear, qualquer célula isolada, ainda que em principio pouco robusta, poderá deixar muita chuva devido á presença de ar muito humido nos niveis medios e baixos.

No entanto, na região centro e litoral norte, a presença de ar mais seco em altura poderá premitir alguma situação localizada de granizo.

Já no sul, o forte fluxo em altura poderá criar condições para algumas rajadas de vento a acompanhar em especial areas de precipitação forte onde os movimentos descendentes do ar transportam alguma energia desses ventos em altura.

Dado o facto que a frente fria e a propria perturbação deverão demorar bastante tempo cruzar o território, é possivel um evento de precipitação excessiva com perigo de cheias em especial a Sul do distrito de Evora.






Azul Claro
- Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fortes
- Possibilidade de trovoada
- Granizo ( baixa probabilidade)

Azul escuro

- Chuva forte por vezes pressistente
- Possibilidade de trovoada (baixa)
- Rajadas de vento moderado a forte ( baixa probabilidade)


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Mar 2013 às 00:58)

LOusada disse:


> Por portugal que podemos esperar ?



Boa noite Caro LOusada,

O impacto dessa entrada bastante fria sobre as nossas regiões (Douro Litoral e Minho) será muito limitada uma vez que teremos quase todas as condições para neve à cotas mesmo baixas (na teoria) mas o problema que já não é de hoje será mesmo a falta de precipitação no período mais propício (Madrugada de 4ªFeira). Na Galiza vizinha já terá muito mais sorte, por exemplo na província de Lugo onde algumas localidades junto o mar poderão mesmo ver o elemento branco.

O uníco impacto que será notável por estas bandas será mesmo as Temp. Mínimas muitos mais baixas do que as atuais!!!

Veremos o que nós toca mas o grosso (alto calibre) está reservado para os países que já citei anteriormente. Uns levam com tudo e outros ficam a ver navios (onde é que já li esta frase? )

Cmps.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Mar 2013 às 01:15)

A coisa promete mesmo ser localmente Hardcore em algumas regiões do Norte de França. O organismo oficial (Météo-France) colocou em aviso laranja os seguintes departamentos: 

Calvados (14) — Côtes d'Armor (22) — Eure (27) — Manche (50) — Oise (60) — Orne (61) — Seine-Maritime (76) — Somme (80)

Espera-se por exemplo localmente em zonas da região da Normandia (Alta e Baixa) acumulação de neve na ordem de 40 cm's   

Alguns fóruns estrangeiros de Meteorologia encontram-se já inacessíveis devido a um forte aumento de visitantes!!! Para eles vai ser nowcasting toda a noite e amanhã as fotos a circularem na WEB.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (11 Mar 2013 às 10:06)

stormy disse:


> Bas noites
> 
> Para amanhã teremos uma situação sinóptica complexa.
> 
> ...



Bons dias, mais uma explicação sempre muito competente do nosso companheiro de forum, depois de ter visto uma não explicação de uma meteoroligista do IPMA ontem  sobre o o momento climático que estamos a atravessar, so posso concluir que o Stormy com os meios que tem a seu alcançe é um mesmo um expert  gosto mesmo muito das suas analises, continua companheiro. desculpem o OFF topicc.


----------



## stormy (11 Mar 2013 às 11:03)

Sinoptica complexa amanhã...







Isto é á superficie, em altura há um cavado bem forte a NE, que vai empurrando tudo para sul e leste, exercendo forçamento sobre as areas frontais, que deverão gerar bastante precipitação.

No Litoral norte e areas do centro, a frente maisa norte será a que vai actuar, e como esta é mais fraca, não se espera que ocorra assim tanta actividade, no entanto haverão periodosde chuva/aguaceiros por vezes forte.

Já a sul do Tejo, há uma depressão que evolui á custa de uma ejecção de ar quente, que interage com o cavado e com as massas de ar mais fresco que ocorrem no centro do pais.
Esta depressão em principio deverá deixar muita precipitação em especial no Alentejo e Algarve.

4f e 5f a sanduiche de frentes deverá passar, entrando uma massa de ar fria e estavel acompanhada de ventos moderados  a fortes de norte..


----------



## white_wolf (11 Mar 2013 às 11:07)

Caro stormy.

Poderemos ter neve, nestes proximos dias? Cotas baixas? Nos meteogramas para a minha zona dão cota a 300 mtrs ou até 0  será possivel?
O IPMA dá cota a 400 mtrs para o norte já amanha e 4 f idem.

saudações.


----------



## stormy (11 Mar 2013 às 11:56)

white_wolf disse:


> Caro stormy.
> 
> Poderemos ter neve, nestes proximos dias? Cotas baixas? Nos meteogramas para a minha zona dão cota a 300 mtrs ou até 0  será possivel?
> O IPMA dá cota a 400 mtrs para o norte já amanha e 4 f idem.
> ...



4f haverá muito frio em altura, não seria estranho se ocorresse algum aguaceiro no interior norte (onde há mais frio em altura e alguma humidade vinda da Galiza).
Tudo dependerá do aquecimento diurno...se durante o dia houver algum aquecimento, haverá instabilidade, mas tambem as cotas serão mais altas.

No meio desta complexidade...acho que o IPMA está bem..de facto no caso de algum aguaceiro é possivel neve a cotas de 400-600m.

Na 5f, há menos frio em altura e as possibilidades de instabilidade (aguaceiros) diminuem.


----------



## beachboy30 (11 Mar 2013 às 16:02)

Boas tardes .

Bom, parece que o mês de Março vai avançar com grandes possibilidades de não sentirmos um "cheirinho de Primavera" durante o mês praticamente todo... Analisando os principais modelos, principalmente os respectivos ensembles, iremos continuar a ser afectados por perturbações do quadrante W (e nalguns casos NW/N, quiçá SW), com excepção eventualmente da próxima 5ª e 6ª feiras. Após esses dias, para que a zona do UK vai continuar a ser um "parque de estacionamento" para depressões.

Talvez o tempo primaveril esteja realmente reservado para a semana da Páscoa?... . Um mês de Março sem temperaturas máximas a não ultrapassar os 20ºC não é um mês de Março (off-topic ).


----------



## rozzo (11 Mar 2013 às 16:16)

O GFS das 12h chegou um pouco mais o frio a Oeste, pelo menos nos níveis médios.
A situação parece relativamente definida, mas depois os "pequenos" detalhes podem variar, e são cruciais nestes eventos já sabemos.


Mas o principal já definido parece ser:


*1) Uma entrada muito significativa e generalizada de ar frio nos níveis médios, com temperaturas até perto dos -5 aos 850hPa até bastante a Sul.*









*2) Ar frio em altitude (500hPa) demasiado a Este.*








Esta ponto 2) será a principal diferença por comparação com o último evento, pois a bolsa de ar mais frio em altitude parece que irá avançar bem mais a Este, apenas "roçando" o NE do país, isto se não houver ainda alterações claro...
Ou seja, haverá menos instabilidade. À partida não me parece que vamos de novo andar a seguir um núcleo de cotas baixas sobre Portugal, pois essa zona instável com afundamento de ar frio e precipitação mais intensa entrará pela costa da Galiza, e penso que irá avançar para SE sem afectar em cheio Portugal continental.

Mas em níveis menos elevados, teremos tanto ou mais frio que no outro evento, que apesar de prejudicado pela falta de instabilidade, seria sempre suficiente para na noite de 3ª para 4ª caso exista alguma precipitação dar cotas bastante baixas, ou pelo menos médias.

A "esperança" que possa haver resume-se a:

1) Por um lado a passagem "marginal" dessa bolsa sobre Espanha ainda gerar alguma instabilidade e aguaceiros, mais prováveis no Norte e interior Centro.
2) Gradiente vertical térmico elevado sobre o mar devido à presença da massa de ar frio, que deverá promover alguma instabilidade fraca, e alguns aguaceiros sobre o mar. O fluxo será de Norte, por isso pouco ou nada (à partida) os aguaceiros deverão entrar em terra, mas quem sabe alguma coisa perdida...


A seguinte carta é ilustrativa de como sobre território de Portugal continental à partida será escassa a possibilidade de precipitação, mas faça-se figas ehehe.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Mar 2013 às 17:00)

rozzo disse:


> O GFS das 12h chegou um pouco mais o frio a Oeste, pelo menos nos níveis médios.
> A situação parece relativamente definida, mas depois os "pequenos" detalhes podem variar, e são cruciais nestes eventos já sabemos.
> 
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Caro rozzo,

hoje de madrugada neste tópico disse o seguinte: "Na Galiza vizinha já terá muito mais sorte, por exemplo na província de Lugo onde algumas localidades junto o mar poderão mesmo ver o elemento branco."

Confirmas o que estava mesmo a pensar. As condições serão bastante propicias para o elemento branco à cotas relativamente baixas (cota 0) na galiza abrangendo exclusivamente o litoral da província de Lugo mas ao ver o mapa que colocaste acredito que possa ser um evento engraçado e bastante raro para meados de Março não só no litoral que mencionei anteriormente como também no litoral Asturiano e Cantábrico.  

Cmps


----------



## cova beira (11 Mar 2013 às 19:59)

acabo de ver os mapas para frio a 500 hpa e 850 do europeu e para dia 18 isto começa a prometer alguma coisa, pena estarmos em Março


----------



## stormy (12 Mar 2013 às 11:12)

É Março sim senhor, e já temos uma nova situação convectiva interessante para o periodo entre as 12h de Sab e as 12h de Domingo.

Convecção que segundo a informação modelistica actual poderá ser severa nas regiões do centro e sul de Pt continental.

Malta das  trovoadas, toca a acompanhar


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mar 2013 às 11:26)

stormy disse:


> É Março sim senhor, e já temos uma nova situação convectiva interessante para o periodo entre as 12h de Sab e as 12h de Domingo.
> 
> Convecção que segundo a informação modelistica actual poderá ser severa nas regiões do centro e sul de Pt continental.
> 
> Malta das  trovoadas, toca a acompanhar



Sim já reparei ! Venha ela! Parece que AA nem vê-lo! Ufa conseguimos ver-nos livre dele. Talvez para a Páscoa o tempo dê sinais de melhora.
Bom para os próximos dias, até sexta feira parece que teremos uns dias algo frescos para a época e possibilidade de neve(pouca) nas montanhas do Norte e quiça a cotas médias.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Mar 2013 às 11:48)

Humm ... ainda tenho muitas, muitas dúvidas quanto a isso ... a mim parece-me mais que o potento cavado com ar muito frio poderá é absorver a primeira puxando essa rapidamente para Norte, mas por outro lado poderão interagir reforçando o fluxo de Sudoeste e aumentando a convecção.
Tenho muitas dúvidas .... quanto á efectividade desta situação e além disso não vejo nada de especial nos modelos no que toca ao dia de hoje !


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2013 às 11:49)

Segundo o ECM , uma boa rega em perspectiva no próximo fim de semana,um pouco por todo o lado, mas com especial intensidade a norte:






Domingo então carrega bem a norte:


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2013 às 11:51)

stormy disse:


> É Março sim senhor, e já temos uma nova situação convectiva interessante para o periodo entre as 12h de Sab e as 12h de Domingo.
> 
> Convecção que segundo a informação modelistica actual poderá ser severa nas regiões do centro e sul de Pt continental.
> 
> Malta das  trovoadas, toca a acompanhar



Stormy, fala baixinho que elas podem ouvir e pisgarem-se.  O Foreca coloca trovoadas para aqui na madrugada de Domingo. Mas é melhor não atirar muitos foguetes ainda falta muito para ver umas trovoadas. Parece-me que a partir de domingo e até ao final de Março vamos ter muita animação, com o AA em latitudes mais altas entre a Gronelândia e a Escandinávia temos o corredor aberto para as depressões, mesmo a 240 horas o ECM e o GFS estão bastante coincidentes.  Depois de um Inverno pouco interessante, a Primavera a mostrar ao Inverno como é.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Mar 2013 às 12:41)

stormy disse:


> É Março sim senhor, e já temos uma nova situação convectiva interessante para o periodo entre as 12h de Sab e as 12h de Domingo.
> 
> Convecção que segundo a informação modelistica actual poderá ser severa nas regiões do centro e sul de Pt continental.
> 
> Malta das  trovoadas, toca a acompanhar



Pronto... estava-se mesmo a ver que no fim-de-semana em que eu não estarei pelos Algarves, é que haveria a tão desejada actividade eléctrica por cá! É só para chatear!

Bom, mas Offtopic à parte, estarei no Gerês nesses dias, e, já agora, o que se perspectiva para Sábado e Domingo para essa zona? Em princípio chuva, certo? Mas sem trovoada, que ficará mais a Sul, correcto?


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2013 às 13:12)

ecobcg disse:


> Pronto... estava-se mesmo a ver que no fim-de-semana em que eu não estarei pelos Algarves, é que haveria a tão desejada actividade eléctrica por cá! É só para chatear!
> 
> Bom, mas Offtopic à parte, estarei no Gerês nesses dias, e, já agora, o que se perspectiva para Sábado e Domingo para essa zona? Em princípio chuva, certo? Mas sem trovoada, que ficará mais a Sul, correcto?



Se as previsões estiverem certas , muita chuva em perspectiva sim, e logo no Gerês..

Pessoalmente, não gosto muito de ir ao Gerês com chuva, isto porque as estradas rápidamente ficam cheias de terras e pedras que se soltam das encostas que acompanham as estradas, as a águas formam verdadeiras cascatas em zonas mais íngremes,por isso todo o cuidado é pouco quando se circula no Gerês em situações de chuva...


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2013 às 13:30)

Snifa disse:


> Se as previsões estiverem certas , muita chuva em perspectiva sim, e logo no Gerês..
> Pessoalmente, não gosto muito de ir ao Gerês com chuva, isto porque as estradas rápidamente ficam cheias de terras e pedras que se soltam das encostas que acompanham as estradas, as a águas formam verdadeiras cascatas em zonas mais íngremes,por isso todo o cuidado é pouco quando se circula no Geres em situações de chuva...



Para um algarvio talvez lhe faça bem à moral  Desde que me mudei para perto do Gerês nunca pensei que pudesse cair tanta água do céu e nem sonhava que passassem semanas e semanas seguidas em que mal se consegue enxugar a roupa lavada devido à humidade e chuva constante. Às vezes suspira-se por uma nesga de sol...
De qualquer forma ecobcg, mesmo com muita chuva é sempre interessante de visitar, devido às muitas cascatas, algumas espectaculares, com as devidas cautelas enquanto circulas de automóvel.


----------



## boreas (12 Mar 2013 às 15:41)

Vince disse:


> Para um algarvio talvez lhe faça bem à moral  Desde que me mudei para perto do Gerês nunca pensei que pudesse cair tanta água do céu e nem sonhava que passassem semanas e semanas seguidas em que mal se consegue enxugar a roupa lavada devido à humidade e chuva constante. Às vezes suspira-se por uma nesga de sol...
> De qualquer forma ecobcg, mesmo com muita chuva é sempre interessante de visitar, devido às muitas cascatas, algumas espectaculares, com as devidas cautelas enquanto circulas de automóvel.




akkakakakkakaka é mesmo isso


----------



## ecobcg (12 Mar 2013 às 16:02)

Vince disse:


> Para um algarvio talvez lhe faça bem à moral  Desde que me mudei para perto do Gerês nunca pensei que pudesse cair tanta água do céu e nem sonhava que passassem semanas e semanas seguidas em que mal se consegue enxugar a roupa lavada devido à humidade e chuva constante. Às vezes suspira-se por uma nesga de sol...
> De qualquer forma ecobcg, mesmo com muita chuva é sempre interessante de visitar, devido às muitas cascatas, algumas espectaculares, com as devidas cautelas enquanto circulas de automóvel.



Eheheh! Vamos lá ver se cai assim tanta água por aí!
Por acaso é uma viagem que já estava marcada há algum tempo e não dá para desmarcar. Mas também prefiro ir aí com muita água a escorrer nessas lindas cascatas que há por esses lados!

OFFTOPIC: algum ponto de interesse que aconselhes mais a visitar (do ponto de vista fotográfico, visto estar a pensar fazer uma fotos se o tempo assim o deixar...). Não conheço muito...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Mar 2013 às 17:08)

ecobcg disse:


> Eheheh! Vamos lá ver se cai assim tanta água por aí!
> Por acaso é uma viagem que já estava marcada há algum tempo e não dá para desmarcar. Mas também prefiro ir aí com muita água a escorrer nessas lindas cascatas que há por esses lados!
> 
> OFFTOPIC: algum ponto de interesse que aconselhes mais a visitar (do ponto de vista fotográfico, visto estar a pensar fazer uma fotos se o tempo assim o deixar...). Não conheço muito...



Boa tarde Caro ecobcg,

Pessoalmente gosto muito das diversas cascatas ao longo do rio arado nessa zona do Gerês e principalmente no verão em dias quentes porque em dias chuvosos nunca lá fui mas também não me vejo aventurar muito em dias agrestes, sou da opinião do amigo Snifa, todo o cuidado é pouco nas estradas e na montanha em dias bastante chuvosos nessa linda área.

Cmps.


----------



## dlourenco (12 Mar 2013 às 18:12)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde Caro ecobcg,
> 
> Pessoalmente gosto muito das diversas cascatas ao longo do rio arado nessa zona do Gerês e principalmente no verão em dias quentes porque em dias chuvosos nunca lá fui mas também não me vejo aventurar muito em dias agrestes, sou da opinião do amigo Snifa, todo o cuidado é pouco nas estradas e na montanha em dias bastante chuvosos nessa linda área.
> 
> Cmps.



Toda a zona da Mata da Albergaria é fantastica ate à Portela do Homem onde podemos deliciar a vista com as belas cascatas e lagoas cristalinas... mas isto tudo no verão claro


----------



## jorgepaulino (12 Mar 2013 às 19:48)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> É cada vez mais provável uma situação excecional prevista a partir desta 2ªFeira em alguns países como: Inglaterra, França, Bélgica.
> 
> ...



Neste momento canal TV5 Monde ( jornal da 20 Heurs) a fazer directos de vários locais da França sobre a neve e gelo !!! Aeroporto de Orly e de várias estações de comboios !!!!


----------



## cova beira (12 Mar 2013 às 21:25)

parece tudo bem encaminhado para que para a semana que vem tenhamos mais um episódio de neve a cotas medias.

Se estes mapas fossem de Janeiro seria de cotas baixas


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Mar 2013 às 22:45)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Neste momento canal TV5 Monde ( jornal da 20 Heurs) a fazer directos de vários locais da França sobre a neve e gelo !!! Aeroporto de Orly e de várias estações de comboios !!!!



Boa noite Caro jorgepaulino,

É verdade as coisas aconteceram tal como se imaginava na semana passada!!!

Com este forte nevão surgiram vários accidentes em diveros países (França, Alemanha, Bélgica) um deles em cadeia deu-se numa das autroestradas na área de Frankfurt envolvendo mais de 100 viaturas por causa da neve.

O mais curioso nesse evento é que as pessoas foram devidadamente informadas e com antecedência pelos vários orgãos de comunicação social inclusivamente entidades oficiais de meteorologia e protecção civil e mesmo assim vê-se comportamente completamente irresponsáveis, viu-se pessoas que levavam bebés nas viaturas e que ficaram presas toda a noite devido a cortes na autoestrada, é uma simples loucura e são os mesmos depois a queixarem-se nas reportagens da TV!!!

Essa inconsciência não é exclusivamente portuguesa mas é verdade que se fosse cá teríamos problemas muito mais sérios, porque a nossa população não parece ainda sensibilizada para estes eventos severos-


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Mar 2013 às 14:23)

Snifa disse:


> Se as previsões estiverem certas , muita chuva em perspectiva sim, e logo no Gerês..
> 
> Pessoalmente, não gosto muito de ir ao Gerês com chuva, isto porque as estradas rápidamente ficam cheias de terras e pedras que se soltam das encostas que acompanham as estradas, as a águas formam verdadeiras cascatas em zonas mais íngremes,por isso todo o cuidado é pouco quando se circula no Gerês em situações de chuva...



Mas pelo que vi nos modelos o mais provável é que na serra do Gerês (cotas pelos 1000-1500m) neve, pelo menos no Domingo em que o GFS, dá cotas á volta de 1000 metros....
Ou estou errado


----------



## boneli (13 Mar 2013 às 14:55)

Os modelos até á próxima Quarta/Quinta estão mais ou menos de acordo!
Depois de um fim de semana molhado um pouco por todo a pais a partir de segunda está de volta o frio com chuva aqui para o Norte!
Parece que vamos ter queda de neve com alguns bons acumulados a cotas médias/ médias altas. Mas ainda falta algum tempo.

Curiosamente o ECM dá prolongamento de tempo frio para a semana toda.


----------



## LOusada (13 Mar 2013 às 22:20)

De 24 de Março a 28 De Março vou estar em gouveia e queria saber como vai estar o tempo por lá ?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Mar 2013 às 23:45)

Boa noite! Para quando a primavera? Já estou farto de frio e chuva!


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2013 às 00:17)

LOusada disse:


> De 24 de Março a 28 De Março vou estar em gouveia e queria saber como vai estar o tempo por lá ?



Ainda falta muito para essa data, impossível fazer previsões fiáveis a esta distância temporal. 



JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite! Para quando a primavera? Já estou farto de frio e chuva!



Oficialmente começa dia 21 de Março, na Primavera também chove, e por vezes bastante... "Abril águas mil"


----------



## Zapiao (14 Mar 2013 às 00:39)

Nao está previsto trovoada neste fds pois nao?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Mar 2013 às 00:45)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite! Para quando a primavera? Já estou farto de frio e chuva!



Boa noite,

O próximo fim de semana (16-17 Março) promete ser chuvoso (em todo o território) mas principalmente no Minho e Douro Litoral c/ um extenso cavado nas nossas proximidades. Acredito que a máxima no FDS possa ser mais baixa que esta 5ªFeira.


----------



## stormy (14 Mar 2013 às 01:50)

A temperatura deverá subir  até Sabado, com o aproximar de ar mais quente que vem de sul na circulação de uma depressão.

Esse ar mais quente deverá ao começar a interagrir depois com um cavado a norte, e colidirá com o ar mais frio ai presente.

Isso criará uma faixa de precipitação forte que deverá afectar o norte a partir de Sabado e até á manhã de Domingo...muita chuva, mas o frio será menos intenso porque o ar será algo tépido.

No sul, a entrada de ar quente em interacção com o cavado a N/NW e uma depressão a SW deverá dar origem a uma situação de instabilidade, que segundo as ultima modelações, pode ser por vezes forte em especial na noite de Sabado para Domingo, e durante o Domingo, reforçada pelo avançar da frente estacionada ao norte, que deverá preccorrer o território causando forte instabilidade ao interagir com o ar de origem tropical que se encontra a sul.

Em resumo..
Sabado será um dia de chuva essencialmente no norte, com tempo ameno.
Domingo será um dia com instabilidade por vezes forte, que deverá diminuir á medida que a frente fria vai afastando o ar quente, lentamente ao longo do dia.


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Mar 2013 às 18:01)

stormy disse:


> Sabado será um dia de chuva... Domingo será um dia com instabilidade por vezes forte..



Oh pá que previsão 
Há que tempos não ponho pezinho na água. Este fim de semana é que estava numa de entrar. Estou sequiosa. Vi o windguru e ia tendo um ataque. O mar vai estar todo estragado com o vento. É isso?? E no Domingo uma chuvada  Tenham dó. Vou-me empanturrar de comida nalgum _buffet_ chinês


----------



## a410ree (14 Mar 2013 às 18:21)

Alguem me podia dizer se esta imagen de sabado (13 horas) Podera aconteçer ou nao? xD é que uma trovoada ja era bem vinda xD


----------



## Norther (14 Mar 2013 às 19:13)

a410ree disse:


> Alguem me podia dizer se esta imagen de sabado (13 horas) Podera aconteçer ou nao? xD é que uma trovoada ja era bem vinda xD




que site é esse? é provável já que podem acontecer trovoadas mas penso que mais a sul do Rio Mondego


----------



## a410ree (14 Mar 2013 às 19:43)

Norther disse:


> que site é esse? é provável já que podem acontecer trovoadas mas penso que mais a sul do Rio Mondego



Neste caso tou falando da ram o.O !! o site é este: http://www.eltiempo.es/europa/lluvia/


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mar 2013 às 20:01)

a410ree disse:


> Neste caso tou falando da ram o.O !! o site é este: http://www.eltiempo.es/europa/lluvia/



Existe probabilidades para ocorrerem trovoadas na Madeira, como indica esse site, porque esse site segue o ECM, tal como o Foreca que também segue o ECM e a previsão é igual a esse site. http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Funchal


----------



## jonhfx (14 Mar 2013 às 21:26)

a410ree disse:


> Neste caso tou falando da ram o.O !! o site é este: http://www.eltiempo.es/europa/lluvia/



Gfs está com a mesma tendência


----------



## icewoman (14 Mar 2013 às 22:18)

jonhfx disse:


> Gfs está com a mesma tendência
> 
> 
> 
> penso que deve haver outros fatores a ter em conta..pois á dias estava um cenário identico nos modelos em questão para a ocorrencia de trovoadas e passaram todas ao largo da Ilha!


----------



## stormy (14 Mar 2013 às 22:52)

Boas noites..

Para Sabado e noite de Sabado para Domingo, em Pt continental, teremos a aproximação dear de origem tropical, inserida na circulação de uma depressão a SW.

Desde norte, uma massa de ar frio associada a um nucelo secundario de baixas pressões avança pela Galiza e Minho, e começa a interagir com o ar mais quente e humido que se aproxima de sul.

Em altura as temperaturas não são muito baixas, e o fraco gradeinte vertical é evidenciado nos baixos valores de CAPE, em geral inferior a 100-200J/Kg.

No entanto a presença de forçamento associado á frente fria, e a um cavado que se extende desde a Europa até á Galiza, e a outra perturbação em altura a oeste , poderá compensar o fraco CAPE e originar alguma actividade convectiva exporádica, com aguaceiros localmente fortes devido á presença de perfis verticais muito humidos, convecção essa que tenderá a organizar-se em linha á frente da frente fria ( no norte e centro) e de modo mais desorganizado  no sul, onde ar cada vez mais instavel vai entrando em especial já durante a noite.

A possibilidade de algum efeito de training ( filas de células) em conjunto com fortes e pressistentes precipitações estratiformes poderá levar a acumulações de precipitação  muito significativas na região norte e centro nomeadamente Aveiro, Porto e região do Minho.








Amarelo

- Aguceiros por vezes fortes e concentrados.
- Possibilidade de trovoada.


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

*
RAM, Sabado dia 16*

Para a RAM, dia 16 teremos uma situação interessante  do ponto de vista convectivo.

Com CAPE/LI bastante elevados, uma massa de ar bem humida nos niveis baixos, e uma dry layer nos niveis médios que actuará como filtro permitindo a evolução somente dos mais fortes updrafts.

Esses updrafts que sobreviverem a travessia da camada de ar mais seco encontrarão em altura uma situação favoravel de forçamento dinamico e shear moderado assim como ar bem mais frio, podendo rapidamente evoluir para sistemas convectivos organizados capazes de gerar precipitação forte e granizo.

A  presença de veering nos niveis baixos sugere algumas hipoteses  de trombas de agua, e a dry layer contribuirá para o arrefecimento das correntes descendentes, actuando no sentido de favorecer algumas rajadas de vento fortes.

O vento do quadrante sul e o ar humido nos niveis baixos actuarão conjuntamente ao favorecer a ocorrencia de precipitação por vezes forte nas encostas sul da Madeira, de caracter estratiforme.

*Apesar de tudo, dado o caracter bastante disperso dos nucleos convectivos, o risco associado á convecção é bastante baixo, pelo que essencialente teremos em mão uma situação de chuva estratiforme por vezes moderada a forte nas cotas médias e altas da encosta sul.*


----------



## Norther (14 Mar 2013 às 23:56)

a410ree disse:


> Neste caso tou falando da ram o.O !! o site é este: http://www.eltiempo.es/europa/lluvia/




desculpa não reparei


----------



## a410ree (15 Mar 2013 às 01:38)

jonhfx disse:


> Gfs está com a mesma tendência



Obrigado  Já tou mais animado


----------



## icewoman (15 Mar 2013 às 10:05)

bom dia


O IM colocou a RAM em alerta amarelo para a precipitacao desde as 03h de dia 16 ate ás 09 do Domingo


----------



## fishisco (15 Mar 2013 às 17:39)

o IPMA preve neve com 5/6 graus de minima?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vitamos (15 Mar 2013 às 17:44)

fishisco disse:


> o IPMA preve neve com 5/6 graus de minima?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atenção que se trata da previsão significativa. Nunca é demais relembrar que deve ser sempre tida em conta a previsão descritiva em primeiro lugar.

Não obstante o facto de poder, efectivamente, nevar com temperaturas positivas (Até em alguns casos, havendo frio em altitude suficiente, com 5 ou 6ºC) parece-me que, desta vez, o IPMA está demasiado optimista com as cotas, sendo que as deverá corrigir em próximas actualizações.


----------



## a410ree (15 Mar 2013 às 20:02)

Stormy Noticias para amanha ?


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2013 às 16:01)

Boas 

Para amanhã teremos uma situação possivelmente complicada ao nivel da precipitação no norte e centro.
Espera-se a prograssão lenta de uma frente fria semi-estacionaria, que actuará numa massa de ar tropical, com muita humidade disponivel, e causará chuva forte e continua ao longo de varias horas, com acumulados que poderão superar os 80-100mm em zonas de serra voltadas a oeste ou sudoeste.


A sul do Tejo as atenções voltam-se mais para a convecção.

Espera-se que a porção sul do território seja afectada directamente por ar bastente quente e humido ( dew>15ºC), e dada a cobertura nebulosa não muito espessa, é provavel que o aqueciento diurno contribua para a libertação de mais vapor de agua e uma subida bastante razoavel da temperatura.

A presença de uma capping layer de origem saariana deverá actuar no sentido de retardar a convecção até ás horas mais centrais do dia, altura em que a energia acumulada á superficie deverá começar a romper essa capping, encontrando então um padrão nos niveis altos caracterizado pela presença de ar humido e frio de origem Atlantica e forçamento dinamico associado a um complexo campo depressionario em altura a oeste de Pt continental.

Acima dos 600hpa os gradientes térmicos acentuados e a presença de ar saturado contribuirão para um perfil termodinamico instavel com CAPE na ordem dos 500-1000J/Kg e niveis de equilibrio altos, sendo que o forçamento associado á depressão a oeste e tambem imposto pela aproximação gradual da frente fria que vem de norte deverão compensar localmente a falta de CAPE mais robusto.

Quanto ao shear, será em geral fraco a moderado ( 15-25kts) mas com componente rotacional em especial no interior Alentejano e metade leste do Algarve.

Espera-se que a convecção seja por vezes forte, associada a linhas pré frontais ( multicells), e mais tarde á propria frente fria ( em regime de squall).
Apesar do shear ser limitado, é provavel que seja suficiente para manter convecção organizada embora de curto ciclo de vida...que  devido á presença de ar seco nos niveis médios e ar muito humido á superficie poderá ser capaz de gerar  alguma situação isolada de granizo, ventos fortes e precipitação localmente excessiva.
A presença de shear rotacional é favoravel á ocorrencia de alguma funnel cloud isolada.











Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/trovoadas por vezes moderados a fortes.

Laranja
- Aguaceiros/trovoadas por vezes fortes
- Granizo
- Rajadas de vento até 60-80km.h

Para alem da situação convectiva, volto a referir a stuação de chuvas fortes no norte e centro, de origem não convectiva, mas que podem levar a situações localmente graves ( Solos já saturadissimos...).


----------



## actioman (16 Mar 2013 às 17:12)

stormy disse:


> Boas noites..
> 
> Para Sabado e noite de Sabado para Domingo, em Pt continental, teremos a aproximação dear de origem tropical, inserida na circulação de uma depressão a SW.
> 
> ...



É a isto que te referias Stormy?:







Tem um aspecto engraçado! 

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic


----------



## Geiras (18 Mar 2013 às 09:39)

O IPMA lançou aviso amarelo para a região Sul, devido à queda de chuva forte, eventualmente acompanhada de trovoada e rajadas de vento para amanhã...


----------



## stormy (18 Mar 2013 às 11:07)

Boas..

Nova parturbação aproxima-se e cruza o território continental amanhã.
A sul do centro depressionário, o fluxo de SW á superficie transporta uma nova massa de ar tropical, com pontos de orvalho superiores a 15ºC.

Em altura, acompanhando a depressão, uma short wave exerce forçamento dinamico e transporta ar mais frio, aumentando os gradientes térmicos nos niveis médios e elevando os niveis de equilibrio.

Entre os 700 e os 600hpa uma ténue dry layer de origem saariana voltará a actuar como filtro, deixando sobreviver apenas os updrafts mais fortes, contribuindo para um regime convectivo mais concentrado ao longo das linhas de convergencia mais robustas, e para a ocorrencia de granizo nas células mais fortes. 

Outra fonte de forçamento será a ondulação frontal/frente fria que se establecerá ao longo do vale do Tejo, e que avançará para sul a partir do inicio da tarde, a frente actuará sobre o ar quente e instavel gerando muita precipitação.

Apesar do CAPE de novo entre 500 e 1000J/Kg e do forçamento, há falta de shear...não mais de 15-25kts serão esperados, salvo no extremo SE, onde há um pouco mais de shear e um fluxo mais robusto em altura.

Sendo assim espera-se um novo evento de trovoadas e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes mas de organização e tempo de vida limitados.
*Eventualmente em algumas areas da Bacia do Guadiana e leste do Algarve,* devido ao aumento do shear, é possivel alguma célula mais organizada capaz de gerar granizo ou ventos fortes ( 60-80km.h).








Amarelo
- Aguaceiros por vezes fortes
- Possibilidade de trovoada

Laranja
- Aguaceiros/trovoadas por vezes fortes
- Rajadas até 80km.h
- Granizo


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2013 às 11:31)

O ECM, o Aladdin e o Hirlam colocam para o Algarve mais de 20 mm para amanhã, só o GFS está menos optimista e coloca nem 10 mm para amanhã. O IPMA lançou bem o aviso amarelo e com antecedência, vai ser uma nova rega para aqui no Algarve. O mês de Março a mostrar a tendência dos últimos anos como sendo cada vez mais um mês chuvoso e com o trimestre DJF a perder precipitação de ano para ano.


----------



## stormy (18 Mar 2013 às 13:29)

actioman disse:


> É a isto que te referias Stormy?:



É +-, algumas dessas linhas não são convectivas mas mais estratiformes, as training lines são linhas de cumulus ou cumulonimbus ou até mesmo de células mais organizadas do tipo das supercélulas.

Diferem das squall lines porque as squall lines noralmente estão associadas a frentes ou linhas de convergencia que separam duas massas de ar, sendo que ao longo dessa linha formam-se conjuntos de células organizadas e juntas entre si, podendo depois até tornar-se sistemas com identidade propria do tipo derecho.

O que rege o tipo de organização destes sistemas lineares é o shear, nomeadamente a orientação dos vectores médios do shear face á orientação da zona de convergencia, e claro o CAPE, que quanto maior mais facilmente dá para se gerarem sistemas bem sólidos e duradouros.


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Mar 2013 às 17:20)

stormy disse:


> É +-, algumas dessas linhas não são convectivas mas mais estratiformes...



Pois... só sei que o windguru dá logo a partir de 6ª uma mar enorme com as ondas a chegar aos 5.9m (se bem conheço aquele mar, na Ericeira vai crescer ainda mais) e o periodo a aumentar até aos 14 (ou mais). Céu mega nublado e chuvinha a montes. A Primavera chega já com mau feitio é??


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (19 Mar 2013 às 20:26)

stormy disse:


> É +-, algumas dessas linhas não são convectivas mas mais estratiformes, as training lines são linhas de cumulus ou cumulonimbus ou até mesmo de células mais organizadas do tipo das supercélulas.
> 
> Diferem das squall lines porque as squall lines noralmente estão associadas a frentes ou linhas de convergencia que separam duas massas de ar, sendo que ao longo dessa linha formam-se conjuntos de células organizadas e juntas entre si, podendo depois até tornar-se sistemas com identidade propria do tipo derecho.
> 
> O que rege o tipo de organização destes sistemas lineares é o shear, nomeadamente a orientação dos vectores médios do shear face á orientação da zona de convergencia, e claro o CAPE, que quanto maior mais facilmente dá para se gerarem sistemas bem sólidos e duradouros.



Stormy parece que vamos ter algum divertimento aqui no norte para o fim da semana certo ?


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Mar 2013 às 03:50)

Como sempre acontece por esta altura , o S.Pedro acabou de fechar contrato com a Primavera.
No entanto ,este ano, e devido ao congestionamento na  “2ª Circula(r)ção geral da Atmosfera” e na “VCInstabilidade “, a tomada  de posse vai sofrer um  atraso e assim , ainda não é possível alvitrar   a data  para a sua entrada em funções .
O S.Pedro pede desculpa pelo incumprimento e informa que está a envidar todos os esforços para restabelecer com a maior brevidade  a normalidade das Estações.
Mais informa que o contrato é válido por 3 meses, com mais um de opção, e espera que a sua prestação não venha a defraudar as expectativas nela (Primavera)  depositadas.


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2013 às 10:15)

Bom...o plano de festas nos proximos dias apresenta-se +- assim:

*Amanhã-* Mais sol a sul, começa a chover a norte a partir do meio da tarde.

*6f-* Chuva por vezes forte logo desde a meia noite, extendendo-se de norte para sul, sendo por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada no litoral norte e centro.
A partir do fim da manhã passamos a regime de aguaceiros com possibilidade de trovoada, especialmente no norte, centro e até algumas regiões do Alentejo.
( Á partida não há condições para situações convectivas significativas)

*Sab-* Mais aguaceiros e eventualmente trovoadas...desta vez por todo o lado devido á chegada de uma perturbação que vem de SW para NE.
( De momento não aparenta haver condições para nada de significativo)

*Dom, 2f*- Chegada de ar quente subtropical na circulação do AA...a norte/NW devido ás serras e á interacção com algumas perturbações que passam na  Biscaia/UK , deverá chover bastante, a sul em principio tempo tranquilo com periodos de sol, algum calor/humidade/tempo abafado especialmente nas horas centrais do dia.

*3f, 4f, 5f-* Tempo bem Primaveril, mais quentinho/morno e solarengo quanto mais para sul, no NW poderão haver chuviscos e neblinas e tempo em geral mais  nublado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2013 às 10:49)

Stormy, o GFS parece indicar na nesta saída das 6 bastante chuva a partir de amanha até 5ª feira principalmente na região Norte. Li na tua análise que na 3ª, 4ª e 5ª so deve chuviscar. Estará o gfs errado?


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2013 às 11:08)

Meteofan disse:


> Stormy, o GFS parece indicar na nesta saída das 6 bastante chuva a partir de amanha até 5ª feira principalmente na região Norte. Li na tua análise que na 3ª, 4ª e 5ª so deve chuviscar. Estará o gfs errado?



3f, 4f, 5f ainda há bastante incerteza, o ECMWF mete bastante chuva, pois cria alguns centros depressionários que passariam pela Galiza.
O GFS mete chuva mas com bastante influencia anticiclonica o mais certo era ser aquela chuva molha parvos que efectivamente pode acumular bastante ao final de varias horas.

No norte é sempre complicado fazer estas previsões quando há depressões a passar tão perto , basta um pequeno movimento e tudo muda, mas para já, a ideia que fica nos ensembles é que até 3f, sim, choverá bastante, e depois tende a melhorar.

Tendo em conta o bloqueio anticiclonico no Canadá/Gronelandia, acho que o padrão do jet deverá recurvar mais para norte aqui sobre a PI, dai a minha ideia que 3f 4f e 5f se vier chuva será em geral fraca ou chuvisco.

Isto para o norte, no sul a coisa tende a melhorar a partir de Domingo á tarde ou 2f cedo.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2013 às 12:44)

*ARQUIPÉLAGO DOS AÇORES: Tempo tempestuoso (hoje e amanhã)*






MetOffice (21.03.2013_00h00UTC)

Um forte cavado, associado a um complexo de baixas pressões, localizado a norte do Arquipélago dos Açores favorecerá a ocorrência de tempo tempestuoso em todo o Arquipélago dos Açores, ao longo do dia de hoje e de amanhã. Possibilidade de ocorrência de precipitação pontualmente forte, vento com rajadas até 120 km/h e ondulação até aos 9 metros de altura.


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2013 às 12:59)

Contradizendo as minhas suposições, o ensemble das 06z do GFS colocou bastante chuva agora de modo generalizado pelo norte.

Parece que será mesmo uma semana bastante chuvosa a proxima, a norte e em pontos do centro:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/MS_-842_ens.png

De qualquer modo, a temperatura subirá pois basicamente o que teremos são massas de ar quente que veem de SW a interagir com depressões e ar mais frio que vem da Europa e do Atlantico norte.

No que toca á região sul, em principio tempo mais anticiclónico é esperado, com tempo algo abafado mas praticamente sem precipitação.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2013 às 17:11)

Esta saída das 12 z do gfs mantem-se mais ou menos o mesmo parece que vamos ter entre amanhá à noite até pelo menos dia 29 chuva um pouco por todo o país mas principalmente na região norte e as temperaturas devem subir um pouco depois da descida prevista para o fim de semana...


----------



## Gato Preto (20 Mar 2013 às 17:16)

Boa tarde a todos,

Para o próximo domingo, especialmente durante o período da manhã, altura da Meia Maratona da Ponte 25 de Abril, haverá alguém que queira arriscar uma previsão?
Não gosto de começar provas à chuva. 

Obrigado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2013 às 17:24)

Boa tarde 
E muito difícil de prever mas olhando aos modelos na região de lisboa no próximo domingo devera chover em regime de aguaceiros, portanto podes ter a sorte de apanhar abertas ou o azar de apanhar um período de chuva... So no momento se saberá, acho eu alguém do fórum que me corrija se estiver errado...


----------



## Gato Preto (20 Mar 2013 às 17:32)

Meteofan disse:


> Boa tarde
> E muito difícil de prever mas olhando aos modelos na região de lisboa no próximo domingo devera chover em regime de aguaceiros, portanto podes ter a sorte de apanhar abertas ou o azar de apanhar um período de chuva... So no momento se saberá, acho eu alguém do fórum que me corrija se estiver errado...



Será melhor portanto levar galochas! 
Obrigado


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2013 às 18:16)

No médio prazo, para alem dos 3-4 dias, a tendencia aponta para chuva, mas o padrão atmosférico essencialmente é muito susceptivel a flutuações, vamos vendo com mais atenção dia após dia.

Parece queem termos gerais a semana vai ser chuvosa no norte e centro, menos chuvosa no sul, e haverá uma tendencia para subida da temperatura pelo território.


::::::::::::::::::


Bom, quanto a 6f.

Teremos a partir das 00h de 6f até ao inicio da manhã a passagem de uma frente fria, frente essa em processo de enfraquecimento.

No entanto há condições para periodos de chuva forte, e algum aguaceiro mais intenso poderá ser acompanhado de ventos fortes em especial no norte do pais, dado o fluxo intenso entre os 850 e os 700hpa.

O resto do dia de 6f será dominado por aguaceiros em regime pós frontal.

Com CAPE que dificilmente atingirá os 500J/Kg, e entrada de ar mais quente e subsidente em altura devido á aproximação de uma dorsal acima dos 500hpa, a convecção será limitada a células de topos baixos, que se gerarão num ambiente termodinamico favoravel presente entre a superficie ( ar humido + aquecimento diurno) e os 500-400hpa ( onde há uma camada de ar frio e algo seco).

Esse ambiente favoravel nos niveis baixos e médios, com SBCAPE (0-2km) entre 50 e 150J/Kg e gradientes de 7 a 10º/km entre os 2m e os 600hpa, em conjunto com algum shear moderado nos niveis médios, poderá ser suficiente para que ocorram algumas trovoadas dispersas, pontualmente acompanhadas de granizo e chuva por vezes forte.

Como será o ar frio o principal motor  da actividade, a linha amarela extende-se para sul até á isoterma -22/-20ºC a 500hpa.






Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoadas
- Possibilidade (baixa) de granizo


----------



## Roque (20 Mar 2013 às 23:33)

É natural termos a previsão de tantas sucessivas entradas de depressões e superfícies frontais, nesta altura do ano? 
Olhando para os modelos, quase que parece que estamos em pleno mês de janeiro.


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2013 às 23:42)

Roque disse:


> É natural termos a previsão de tantas sucessivas entradas de depressões e superfícies frontais, nesta altura do ano?
> Olhando para os modelos, quase que parece que estamos em pleno mês de janeiro.



Normal não é mas por vezes acontece.
Em 2011 por exemplo aconteceu, e até Maio choveu e trovejou bastante, só que com tempo bem mais quente...desta vez está a ser desconfortavel e irritante porque tem estado frio.
Se Abril vier agora mais quente, mesmo que continue a chover já será menos incomodativo e deprimente hehe.
Para alem de que com mais calor, usualmente temos mais trovoadas e isso sim é giro..


----------



## amando96 (21 Mar 2013 às 00:03)

Em maio via células enormes um pouco a norte de mim, com umas trovoadas valentes. bonito de se ver.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Mar 2013 às 07:45)

Esta run do gfs mudou radicalmente e quase não prevê precipitação a partir de terça...


----------



## aqpcb (21 Mar 2013 às 12:54)

Roque disse:


> É natural termos a previsão de tantas sucessivas entradas de depressões e superfícies frontais, nesta altura do ano?
> Olhando para os modelos, quase que parece que estamos em pleno mês de janeiro.



A este respeito ouvi hoje na TSF a explicação sobre o que se esta a passar penso que é uma excelente explicação sobre o assunto não me lembro do nome da pessoa nem sei quem é mas deve andar por aqui no fórum penso eu.

Se quiseres acho que deve estar pelo site do TSF o "strem" dessa reportagem deu no noticiário das 12


----------



## Aurélio (21 Mar 2013 às 13:16)

aqpcb disse:


> A este respeito ouvi hoje na TSF a explicação sobre o que se esta a passar penso que é uma excelente explicação sobre o assunto não me lembro do nome da pessoa nem sei quem é mas deve andar por aqui no fórum penso eu.
> 
> Se quiseres acho que deve estar pelo site do TSF o "strem" dessa reportagem deu no noticiário das 12



Não, não anda aqui no Forum, também desconhecia este senhor, e parece que a comunicação não é muito o forte dele, mas ele é professor de meteorologia da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa.
O que ele diz não é explicação nenhuma é muito simplesmente o que está escrito no relatório mensal do IPMA !
De facto afectando mais a norte ou mais a sul, vamos continuar com um corrente de oeste, e como tal temperaturas mais altas serão bastante dificeis de ocorrem.

Além disso como eu já disse na previsão sazonal espero que lá mais para a 2ª Quinzena de Abril começe a ficar mais quente e mais estável.
Recordo que os anos 03/04 e especialmente 04/05 têm forte tendência para serem secos e por isso aproveitem este ano ... que eu apenas considero como sendo normal !


----------



## aqpcb (21 Mar 2013 às 16:20)

Aurélio eu apenas pensei em ajudar o nosso amigo aqui do fórum pois achei que era uma forma simpática de ele ficar minimamente esclarecido, pois apesar de concordar contigo na vertente cativante acho que foi uma explicação interessante.
Como é obvio por aqui estão respostas bem mais esclarecedoras para a pregunta dele


----------



## Aurélio (21 Mar 2013 às 16:42)

aqpcb disse:


> Aurélio eu apenas pensei em ajudar o nosso amigo aqui do fórum pois achei que era uma forma simpática de ele ficar minimamente esclarecido, pois apesar de concordar contigo na vertente cativante acho que foi uma explicação interessante.
> Como é obvio por aqui estão respostas bem mais esclarecedoras para a pregunta dele



Sim na vertente dos mais leigos, sim foi uma explicação digamos acessivel para a maior parte das pessoas, embora quando li o teu post e depois fui ver o vídeo achava que ia encontrar algo mais cientifico, uma explicação mais estilo o user "Stormy" dado que ele é meteorologista de uma faculdade.
Mas a mim, foi uma desilusão, mas também em 30 segundos acho que não dava para mais, a não ser para dizer que devemos continuar segundo esta tendência.
Gostava era que em vez dos programas PIMBA que dão sempre a toda a hora na TV, em especial RTP, fosse criado documentários em que um dos aspectos fosse o Inverno (na sua vertente de precipitação) cada vez mais ausente.
Acho que faria todo o sentido .... ser feito um trabalho ou peça jornalista sobre esse assunto.


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Mar 2013 às 19:24)

Se o Professor Carlos Pires falasse tipo Stormy, quantas pessoas iam seguir a entrevista? desligavam mentalmente ou mudavam de estação.
Concordo com o Aurélio que era excelente haver documentários sérios sobre meteorologia e astronomia, por exemplo, mas que audiência teriam?
Não sei se sabem mas já se tentou... e não deu!


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Mar 2013 às 19:40)

Conheço muito bem o professor Carlos Pires, deu-me aulas de climatologia e assimilação de dados em modelos. É uma das mentes mais brilhantes da FCUL, especialista em modelos e estatística, fazendo investigação neste ramo.
É claro que tentou explicar de uma forma mais "user friendly"...

Vem aí uma semana muito animada para todo o país, embora eu desta vez até dispensasse, pois vou estar de férias em Aljezur. Impressionante o ensemble:


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2013 às 19:59)

Os ensembles estão imparáveis, depois de terem secado voltaram a carregar em força, Março será molhado até ao fim, será ?  Confesso que uns dias de sol e sem vento já fazem falta, mas se é este o tempo que nos espera (chuva e frescura) então lá terá que ser, venha de lá isso.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Mar 2013 às 20:16)

Bem, se o cenário se confirmar teremos facilmente 200\300 mm nas próximas duas semanas na região litoral Norte. Sendo assim muitas regiões atingirão valores de precipitação neste ano hidrológico superiores as do ano hidrológico passado...


----------



## dASk (21 Mar 2013 às 20:21)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem, se o cenário se confirmar teremos facilmente 200\300 mm nas próximas duas semanas na região litoral Norte. Sendo assim muitas regiões atingirão valores de precipitação neste ano hidrológico superiores as do ano hidrológico passado...



mas isso é perfeitamente normal quando no ano hidrológico passado pouco choveu..  O que eu me lembro de ser normal é geralmente no mês de março ser praticamente notícia diaria no telejornal as cheias na bacia do tejo e douro com o acumular das chuvas do Inverno e os anos passam e cada vez menos isso acontece! E que falta faz à lezíria ribatejana....


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Mar 2013 às 20:27)

Sim de facto no ano passado choveu pouco no entanto aqui no litoral Norte não tivemos uma situação de seca como a sul. Este ano está a ser normal e estas proximas semanas prometem, vamos ver...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Mar 2013 às 20:30)

dASk disse:


> mas isso é perfeitamente normal quando no ano hidrológico passado pouco choveu..  O que eu me lembro de ser normal é geralmente no mês de março ser praticamente notícia diaria no telejornal as cheias na bacia do tejo e douro com o acumular das chuvas do Inverno e os anos passam e cada vez menos isso acontece! E que falta faz à lezíria ribatejana....



Dizia-se que antigamente o mês de Março era o 2º mês mais chuvoso do ano a seguir a Dezembro, e a minha questão e por aquilo que constatei nos ultimos 10 dias é que parece que se está a recuperar um pouco a precipitação perdida no mês de Março, mas noto cada vez mais que se está a perder bastante no que toca a Janeiro e Fevereiro ....
Em relação aos modelos está bonito de se ver os ensembles sendo que esses mais cinco ou menos cinco Hpa fazem toda a diferença no que toca a possibilidade de chuva aqui no Algarve.

PS: Estou achando esta frente com um aspecto muito fraco, sendo a unica coisa interessante as células algumas que estão embebidas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Mar 2013 às 20:33)

Acabadinha de sair a previsão a 10 dias do IPMA mete precipitação até dia 31 em quase todo o pais com probabilidades de quase 100%... Isto promete mesmo...


----------



## LuisFilipe (21 Mar 2013 às 23:00)

Que grande depressao prevê o GFS para segunda e terça. jeez!

Este ano a rapaziada(a maioria) aqui do forum nao se pode queixar, de falta de chuva e depressões  pelo menos o pessoal do norte e centro.


----------



## a410ree (22 Mar 2013 às 00:31)

Pareçe que as coisas pela RAM vão acalmar até demais !!  Se alguem souber de alguma noticia boa para aqui ! !  Agradeçia...


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2013 às 07:46)

Bem o GFS coloca valores de precipitação impressionantes na próxima segunda feira e também na terça... A cada run que passa cada vez coloca mais precipitação esperemos que não retire tudo depois...


----------



## rozzo (22 Mar 2013 às 09:48)

Parece-me interessante o período a partir do fim da tarde de hoje, em particular na região litoral de Lisboa e Setúbal, claro sem muita certeza espacial.

Dá ideia de haver um cavamento de uma pequena depressão durante a noite a entrar pelo Sul do continente:






Existe bastante água precipitável na atmosfera, não valores assim excepcionais, e que claro necessita de forçamento para ser despejada.
Mas todos os modelos indicam manchas de precipitação estacionárias nesta zona no período 18h-12h. 

Claro que isto não indica que as nuvens de precipitação vão estar estacionárias, mas sim que uma zona instável com convergência nos níveis baixos (associada ao tal cavamento) vai estar em deslocamento muito lento, proporcionando durante todo este período formação de aguaceiros sucessivos.
Vamos ver o tipo de acumulados que teremos, mas não me espantava que em algumas zonas onde a "lotaria" de aguaceiros seja mais certeira, sejam bastante consideráveis.



Também de ter em atenção alguma possibilidade de convecção menos generalizada mas mais intensa agora já no período mais quente do dia de hoje no interior. De resto o Estofex colocou nível 1:





_A level 1 was issued for parts of E-C Portugal and W-C Spain mainly for an isolated tornado and large hail event._


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2013 às 15:04)

Boas..

Para amanhã teremos, sim, uma situação interessante, com um cavado/short wave a progredir de WNW para ESE, e comum eixo no sentido NW-SE.

Esta perturbação carrega consigo uma bolsa de ar frio e relativamente seco, e tambem um vasto campo de vorticidade nos niveis médios e altos, com um lobo de divergencia significativo que deverá afectar em especial o sul de Pt continental.

Nos niveis baixos, ar relativamente quente e humido, maritimo/subtropical, deverá ser arrastado e envolvido em torno a uma area complexa de varios pequenos vortices depressionários, gerados pelos fortes movimentos verticais induzidos pela divergencia em altura, e tambem pela aproximação desde oeste de uma massa de ar mais fria e seca que actuará como indutora de processos de frontogenese.

Interessa-nos para amanhã o sector onde o ar quente será empurrado para norte e a propria linha frontal/convergente, esse sector entrará pelo SW do pais durante a noite, e sairá pelo interior centro e sul ao meio/fim da tarde, e é esperada bastante instabilidade termodinamica com CAPE entre 400 e 800J/Kg, TT 50-60 e grandes gradientes térmicos.
Dado o ar frio em altura, a tropopausa será bastante baixa, cerca de 9km, pelo que o CAPE acumulado é bastante significativo tendo em conta a dimensão reduzida dos perfis troposféricos.
Isto, o SBCAPE até 150-200J/Kg e a presença de forçamento intenso aponta para a possibilidade de células fortes de topos baixos, mas com capacidade para gerar situações localmente mais severas ao nivel de algumas rajadas de vento, trombas e precipitação excessiva por vezes de granizo.

Os valores de TPW entre 15-20mm suportam largamente esta ideia de precipitação localmente excessiva, em torno aos 20-40mm/3h.

Preve-se tambem shear moderado a forte ( 25-40kts), com fraca componente direccional, mas na presença de vorticidade em torno ao eixo do cavado poderá surgir  um acréscimo meso e microescalar de shear nos niveis baixos que suporte alguma estrutura em tromba ou mesmo um mesociclone/funnel cloud capaz de gerar ventos fortes.
Tambem estes valores de shear são suficientemente altos para manter convecção de ciclo de vida mais longo, que poderá evoluir para estruturas em squall, ou mesmo um MCS linear nomeadamente em torno á linha de convergencia principal ou algum dos vortices ai embebidos.

*
Apesar de tudo, parece-me que a instabilidade, ainda que ajudada pelo shear e forçamento, não é suficientemente forte para garantir um nivel vermelho.*








Amarelo
- Aguaceiros por vezes fortes 
- Possibilidade de Trovoada
- Possibilidade de granizo

Laranja
- Aguaceiros/Trovoadas por vezes fortes
- Rajadas de vento até 60-80km.h
- Possibilidade de Tromba de agua
- Precipitação localmente excessiva, concentrada e perssistente
- Granizo


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2013 às 15:11)

Quanto a próxima Terça Feira  esta a ser modelada uma depressão muito cavada que afetará Portugal e dará bastante Chuva um pouco por todo o país e também algum vento... No entanto não parece ser uma situação muito grave.
Stormy qual é a sua opinião quanto a Terça-Quarta-Feira?


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2013 às 15:21)

Off-Topic: Fiz o upload de imagens para o imageshack mas agora não consigo coloca-las no fórum. Faço Inserir imagem depois Submeter mas depois a imagem não carrega... O que tenho de fazer?


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2013 às 15:29)

lol...deixa lá a imagem que já sei do que falas...
A minha opinião ainda não está bem formada, isto requer mais atenção na analise, mas parece-me uma situação potencialmente mais complicada ao nivel da chuva...ar muito humido, uma depressão até forte...instabilidade...

Essencialmente diria que poderá chover muito, e em especial a norte do Tejo.


----------



## vitamos (22 Mar 2013 às 15:30)

Meteofan disse:


> Off-Topic: Fiz o upload de imagens para o imageshack mas agora não consigo coloca-las no fórum. Faço Inserir imagem depois Submeter mas depois a imagem não carrega... O que tenho de fazer?



No imageshack copiar o link da imagem e colocar o link aqui. Uso o photobucket, mas pens que o procedimento deve ser semelhante... 

Mais info em: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2013 às 16:20)

Será que o Marão tem neve amanhã?
Ainda não vi neve este ano e esta poderá ser uma das ultimas oportunidades, gostava de fazer uma visita


----------



## fishisco (22 Mar 2013 às 16:36)

Meteofan disse:


> Será que o Marão tem neve amanhã?
> Ainda não vi neve este ano e esta poderá ser uma das ultimas oportunidades, gostava de fazer uma visita



só que cair até lá, por agora não se vê nada.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2013 às 17:09)

Bem a run das 12 z do gfs carrega ainda mais na precipitação a partir de segunda feira ate a pascoa 240 mm no porto muito bom. Vamos ter aquela situação potencialmente chuvosa de 3ª, 4ªfeira e depois na 6ª novamente o gfs a colocar muita chuva a prolongar-se pelo fim de semana também com muito vento. Bem ,que inicio de Primavera. Para os amantes de sol so depois da pascoa..

EDIT: Esta run coloca ventos muito fortes nos Açores entre 4ª e sábado com pressões atmosféricas muito baixas.


----------



## Coolman (22 Mar 2013 às 18:56)

Este Sabado para Lisboa está um dia peculiar , correcto ?


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2013 às 19:08)

Coolman disse:


> Este Sabado para Lisboa está um dia peculiar , correcto ?


Peculiar, como assim!?
Sábado deverá ser um dia com bastante chuva de madrugada e manha mas nada de especial. Não entendi o que queria dizer com peculiar...


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2013 às 20:30)

O IPMA acabou de lançar aviso amarelo em vários distritos devido a aguaceiros localmente fortes e de granizo entre as 3 e as 9 horas de amanha


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2013 às 20:46)

Tenho uma duvida: porque é que no radar IPMA há sempre uma mancha de precipitação logo abaixo do algarve?


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Mar 2013 às 23:52)

Meteofan disse:


> Tenho uma duvida: porque é que no radar IPMA há sempre uma mancha de precipitação logo abaixo do algarve?



sombra no radar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Mar 2013 às 23:54)

c.bernardino disse:


> sombra no radar.



Sombra? Não percebi.... Por acaso já tinha reparado nessa mancha, mas reparei noutro conjunto de manchas, que não sei descrever, em direção mais ou menos a Peniche...


----------



## aoc36 (23 Mar 2013 às 00:02)

na ultima saída do radar encontrei umas micros manchas vermelhas em direção ao Alentejo e a norte de Lisboa


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Mar 2013 às 00:30)

Meteofan disse:


> O IPMA acabou de lançar aviso amarelo em vários distritos devido a aguaceiros localmente fortes e de granizo entre as 3 e as 9 horas de amanha



Porque será que os distritos de Viseu, Vila Real e Bragança não foram incluídos na lista de alertas?


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2013 às 10:12)

c.bernardino disse:


> sombra no radar.



E o que causa essa sombra? Já agora a refletividade do radar é maior na região sul ou e impressão minha?


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2013 às 10:40)

Depois da ultima saída dos modelos , já me parece possível fazer uma analise mais correta sobre o possível evento de 3ªº, 4ª feira. Uma depressão muito cavada vai afetar-nos e provocar então muita chuva particularmente a Norte do Tejo. Alguns modelos colocam mais precipitação outros menos no entanto creio que há condições para acumulados muito substanciais no Norte do país > 100 mm em alguns locais. O vento também soprará com alguma intensidade mas não será excecionalmente forte (Rajadas até 80\100 km\h)
Resumindo: É uma situação para ir acompanhando mas não me parece ser uma situação excecionalmente grave. Aguardemos a análise mais profissional do Sir Stormy sobre este possível evento.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Mar 2013 às 11:40)

Vai chover no território português até ao dia 6 de Abril(inclusivé) quem concorda comigo?
Frente atrás de frente


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2013 às 11:49)

Miguel96 disse:


> Vai chover no território português até ao dia 6 de Abril(inclusivé) quem concorda comigo?
> Frente atrás de frente



Sim de facto parece o cenário mais provável um dia melhor outro pior no entanto parece-me que a chuva será mais no norte e centro e o sul estará sempre mais resguardado. Claro que a situação pode mudar, ainda falta muito tempo mas esse parece ser o padrão mais provável.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2013 às 11:53)

Previsão para 2ª feira, 25.março.2013

Céu muito nublado, com abertas no Algarve.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões do litoral
a norte do Cabo Mondego.
Queda de neve acima de 1400 metros até ao início da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
temporariamente moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral a norte
do Cabo Carvoeiro, e sendo forte (40 a 55 km/h) nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do Norte e Centro.


Previsão para 3ª feira, 26.março.2013

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte no Minho e Douro Litoral.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral
oeste, e sendo forte (40 a 55 km/h) nas terras altas.
Subida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões do interior.

METEOROLOGISTA: Madalena Rodrigues.

INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 23 de março de 2013 às 10:51 UTC

Previsão descritiva do IPMA que coloca chuva por vezes forte na Segunda a norte do cabo Mondego e na Terça no Minho e Douro Litoral. Nesses dois dias nessas regiões espero acumulados muito bons mesmo


----------



## boneli (23 Mar 2013 às 13:57)

Miguel96 disse:


> Vai chover no território português até ao dia 6 de Abril(inclusivé) quem concorda comigo?
> Frente atrás de frente



Agora concordo...que remédio, os modelos assim o dizem! Mas na meteorologia hoje é verdade amanhã já não é ! Mas o corredor está aberto para elas virem ter  ao nosso cantinho! Chuvinha com fartura para o menino e npara a menina..lá se vai a semana santa aqui no burgo. São Pedro em alta ahahahah!


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2013 às 16:47)

O GFS agora na run das 12 mantem as coisas um pouco iguais. Coloca muita precipitação em toda a região Norte na segund e também na Terça. Quanto aos dias seguintes tudo mais ou menos na mesma, não há sol à vista.
EDIT: Nem tinha reparado que a contrário da última run (6z) a mudança de padrao prevista a partir das 300+ horas desapareceu e agora so se vechuva ate 9 de abril. Parecia Indicar o AA a estender-se até à PI mas já o tirou.


----------



## manchester (23 Mar 2013 às 23:20)

O início da semana aqui pelo litoral norte espera-se bastante complicado...aliás, os próximos tempos parecem demonstrar a tendência para que tenhamos 1 auto-estrada de frentes "sem portagem" a atingir-nos...o Anti-ciclone anda pela das Ilhas Canárias!!!


----------



## trovoadas (24 Mar 2013 às 01:12)

Vendo os modelos podemos ter nas próximas semanas uma sequência de frentes impressionante:eek Muita coisa pode mudar ainda mas a tendência está lá! O AA parece que desapareceu do cenário. Para a próxima semana a questão acho que será os valores de precipitação que poderão ocorrer em algumas regiões essencialmente do Norte e Centro. Mesmo nas regiões do sul ainda nada está definido e ao que parece mesmo não atingido valores tão altos como no resto do país a chuva está lá e será uma constante. 
Vendo os totais deste mês, em relação aqui ao Algarve, que nas regiões do litoral  já atingiram os 100mm e noutros locais talvez já ultrapassam os 200mm, sinceramente não sei onde isto vai parar...


----------



## 1337 (24 Mar 2013 às 04:37)

Deixa chover, lembrem.se que nunca é demais, esta água toda que ta a cair parece muita, a partir de maio nunca mais chove até finais de setembro, aproveitem enquanto dura


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mar 2013 às 07:30)

E lá está o aviso amarelo em 7 distritos devido à chuva forte, parece-me justificado. Entretanto os modelos parecem modelar uma situação de vento extremo nos Açores a partir de Quarta até Sexta com o GFS a colocar mesmo ventos médios superiores a 100 km\h nesse período, uma situação a acompanhar...
EDIT: Alerta também por vento em 10 distritos (Rajadas até 90 km\h)
Stormy, quanto à situação de amanhã não acha que merece uma daquelas análises detalhadas que você faz como ninguém?


----------



## David sf (24 Mar 2013 às 21:00)

Para os próximos dias, muito provavelmente prolongando-se bem para além da Páscoa, manter-se-á um padrão invulgar para a época, com o jet-stream bastante a sul, numa latitude onde mesmo no pico do inverno não é muito habitual que ele se situe. 
Se este padrão se tivesse estabelecido um mês antes (começou em meados de fevereiro) poderíamos ter tido um inverno glorioso, ao tipo 2009/10 ou até melhor, ao nível do frio e da neve. Como chegou tarde, ficamo-nos pela chuva por cá, enquanto que a Europa Central e Reino Unido estão a viver um mês de março gélido e cheio de neve. E com tendência para continuar.

Portanto, em Portugal continental e nos Açores (na Madeira a passar-se alguma coisa será de "raspão"), a previsão para os próximos dias é simples de se fazer: chuva, vento e temperaturas amenas, com algumas pequenas variações no sul do país, que poderá ter alguns curtos períodos mais secos. O fluxo será sempre de oeste/ sudoeste, havendo a passagem de uma sucessão impressionante de frentes e perturbações pelo menos até ao domingo de Páscoa. 

No Litoral Norte do país os acumulados na próxima semana deverão ser superiores a 200 mm (o dobro da normal para o mês de março), sendo provável que já nas próximas 48 horas se atinjam os 100 mm, o que pode causar a subida do caudal de alguns rios, originada pela acumulação de vários dias consecutivos de precipitação forte.

Olhando para a média do ensemble do ECMWF a 240 horas, a conclusão é clara. Não há nenhum indício de mudança de padrão, com o centro das depressões a passar na Galiza/ Golfo da Biscaia, mantendo-se o frio na Europa Central e Reino Unido e a precipitação persistente em Portugal continental e nos Açores:


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Mar 2013 às 21:23)

David sf disse:


> Para os próximos dias, muito provavelmente prolongando-se bem para além da Páscoa, manter-se-á um padrão invulgar para a época, com o jet-stream bastante a sul, numa latitude onde mesmo no pico do inverno não é muito habitual que ele se situe.
> Se este padrão se tivesse estabelecido um mês antes (começou em meados de fevereiro) poderíamos ter tido um inverno glorioso, ao tipo 2009/10 ou até melhor, ao nível do frio e da neve. Como chegou tarde, ficamo-nos pela chuva por cá, enquanto que a Europa Central e Reino Unido estão a viver um mês de março gélido e cheio de neve. E com tendência para continuar.
> 
> Portanto, em Portugal continental e nos Açores (na Madeira a passar-se alguma coisa será de "raspão"), a previsão para os próximos dias é simples de se fazer: chuva, vento e temperaturas amenas, com algumas pequenas variações no sul do país, que poderá ter alguns curtos períodos mais secos. O fluxo será sempre de oeste/ sudoeste, havendo a passagem de uma sucessão impressionante de frentes e perturbações pelo menos até ao domingo de Páscoa.
> ...



Boa noite Caro David sf,

A região do Baixo Minho poderá vir a registar alguns problemas com os acumulados previstos para esta semana. A cidade de Braga será certamente alvo de algumas inundações (os locais do costume) com tanta água precipitável prevista para o nosso cantinho. De facto a posição atual do Jet-Stream não é a mais habitual principalmente nesta altura do ano e como dizes e bem a Inglaterra a levar com um verdadeiro tempo invernal "Neve" mas também países como Escócia, Irlanda, Bélgica, Holanda e Alemanha.

Alias as autoridades britânicas mandaram encerrar uma central nuclear devido ao mau tempo, alguns gasodutos encontram-se encerrados e as reservas de gás a baixarem de forma inquietante no Reino Unido.

A primavera ainda não vem desta!!!


----------



## David sf (24 Mar 2013 às 21:44)

Dando uma achega, previsão prevista nas próximas 48 horas, segundo o GFS e o mesoscalar britânico NAE, ambos a apontarem para acumulados a rondarem os 100 - 120 mm nas zonas montanhosas do Litoral Norte:











O WRF da MeteoGalicia prevê esses valores em 24 horas (durante o dia de amanhã na região montanhosa entre os distritos do Porto, Aveiro e Viseu), podendo-se acumular os 200 mm em 48 horas se juntarmos o dia seguinte.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (24 Mar 2013 às 21:49)

Na região beirã, há ainda a contar com o degelo, relativamente rápido, da grande quantidade de neve acumulada no planalto da Torre. este acréscimo de água, a juntar à precipitação prevista e saturação dos solos, pode, como diz o David sf levar ao transbordo de alguns cursos de água e algumas inundações.


----------



## GabKoost (24 Mar 2013 às 22:22)

1337 disse:


> Deixa chover, lembrem.se que nunca é demais, esta água toda que ta a cair parece muita, a partir de maio nunca mais chove até finais de setembro, aproveitem enquanto dura



E depois do ano passado, em que sofremos a pior seca da história registada, ainda devíamos levar com muita mais.

A primavera é muitas vezes bem chuvosa. Até Junho venha ela como quiser. Depois é que convém vir Sol que é para os camones e emigrantes virem passar férias e saírem daqui com a ideia de que Portugal é um país "onde faz sol o ano inteiro."


----------



## beachboy30 (24 Mar 2013 às 22:41)

GabKoost disse:


> E depois do ano passado, em que sofremos a pior seca da história registada, ainda devíamos levar com muita mais.
> 
> A primavera é muitas vezes bem chuvosa. Até Junho venha ela como quiser. Depois é que convém vir Sol que é para os camones e emigrantes virem passar férias e saírem daqui com a ideia de que Portugal é um país "onde faz sol o ano inteiro."



De facto as previsões para os próximos tempos apontam para muita chuva e tempo húmido... Nunca pensei que durasse tanto tempo... Julguei mesmo que a Páscoa ia ser soalheira, depois de um Março tão fresco e húmido...

De qualquer das formas, não são só os emigrantes e camones que querem sol e gostam de sol. O Português residente também o aprecia, mesmo sabendo que não é um país onde faz sol o ano todo. Mas um dos com mais horas de sol da Europa. O turismo de sol não é só para o estrangeiro e emigrante...

Obviamente, cada um com os seus gostos, só temos de aceitar o que a meteorologia nos dá .


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Mar 2013 às 23:15)

GabKoost disse:


> E depois do ano passado, em que sofremos *a pior seca* da história registada...



Boa noite.
No ano passado terá sido um dos invernos mais secos desde que há registos, mas o ano não foi certamente o mais seco.
Aquilo que caiu na primavera compôs e bem o quadro de secura trazido do inverno. Com isto, a necessidade de água mitigou-se em grande parte, pois caiu precisamente na altura em que as plantas e os humanos mais necessitam dela.
Pior seria se tivéssemos uma primavera e verão sequíssimos, mesmo depois de termos outono\inverno muito chuvosos.
O dramatismo das secas está precisamente no período compreendido entre Março e Setembro

Felizmente parece que, apesar da grande fatia de chuva vir para a região mais a norte, também o sul terá boa quantidade de precipitação, o que se atendermos que estamos quase a entrar em abril só temos de nos regozijar


----------



## Geiras (25 Mar 2013 às 00:07)

Se me permitirem o *off topic*

Algo de que não se vai falar nos próximos dias


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Mar 2013 às 00:54)

GabKoost disse:


> E depois do ano passado, em que sofremos a pior seca da história registada, ainda devíamos levar com muita mais.
> 
> A primavera é muitas vezes bem chuvosa. Até Junho venha ela como quiser. Depois é que convém vir Sol que é para os camones e emigrantes virem passar férias e saírem daqui com a ideia de que Portugal é um país "onde faz sol o ano inteiro."



What's up sócio,

Podemos mesmo dizer que sofremos no ano anterior uma das maiores secas das últimas décadas, há quem possa dizer o contrário mas uma coisa é certa, até muito pouco tempo o território encontrava-se na sua esmagadora maioria em situação de seca, até o Minho que é considerado o "Penico" de Portugal ficou muito mal na fotografia com seca moderada. 

Mas como diz e bem um dos nossos colegas deste fórum:

"Se chover é porque chove, se não chover é porque não chove, esta sociedade não sabe o que quer." 

Boa semana de trabalho a todos e preparem os baldes porque ela vem à caminho e promete ser do alto calibre.    

Cmps.


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2013 às 02:18)

Boas..

Terça Feira, uma nova perturbação do jet, com uma bolsa depressionária associada, deverá atravessar o pais.

Em altura espera-se a entrada de ar mais frio, salvo um pouco no extremo sul, onde haverá mais influencia anticiclónica, sendo que o grau de confiança é um pouco mais reduzido ai  devido a possiveis pequenas mudanças na posição da dorsal.

Á superficie ar tropical deverá invadir os 2/3 sul do território, sendo que algures entre o vale do Tejo e o Baixo Alentejo é onde se espera que haja a combinação ideal de frio em altura e ar mais quente e humido á sfc.

A depressão não parece ter sistemas frontais defenidos, mas sim um conjunto de linhas de convergencia, essencialmente associadas a um forte campo de forçamento dinamico com origem no cavado em altura.

Os fortes gradientes térmicos traduzir-se-hão em CAPE localmente até 800J/Kg, que será amplificado por esse campo de forçamento.

Dada a presença de um forte jet de W em altura, e de um saudavel impulso de ar quente nos niveis baixos/médios vindo de S/SW, o shear terá valores moderados/altos ( até 45kts de DLS), com perfil rotacional até aos 700hpa, capaz de sustentar estruturas mesociclónicas/tornados, emborao grau de confiança nisto  seja algo reduzido devido á falta de mais CAPE.

De qualquer modo, a presença de linhas de convergencia robustas será condutora ao desenvolvimento de estruturas lineares com células isoladas ( broken squall) que mesmo que não consigam evouir para supercélulas serão capazes de gerar ventos fortes devido ao forte shear, e precipitação abundante dada a disponibilidade de humidade em boa parte do perfil vertical.
Não é de excluir a possibilidade de granizo dada a presença de algum ar seco numa fina camada imediatamente por cima da camada de ar tropical nos niveis baixos.








Amarelo
- Aguaceiros por vezes fortes
- Possibilidade de trovoada
- Possibilidade de rajadas de vento até 60-80km.h


Laranja
- Agauceiros/trovoadas por vezes fortes
- Granizo
- Possibilidade de ventos fortes >80km.h
- Possibilidade ( baixa e dispersa ) de tornados


:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Nas regiões onde a actividade convectiva em principio não será muito notavel, nomeadamente em boa parte do norte e  interior norte/centro, deverão ainda assim ocorrer chuvas fortes, estratiformes, que colocam algum risco ao nivel da possibilidade de cheias/inundações.


----------



## CptRena (25 Mar 2013 às 10:53)

Se esta previsão se concretizar, o que desconfio muito pois ontem apresentava algo completamente diferente, mas isso também aconteceu com a do IPMA, teremos um início de Abril com direito a foguetes


----------



## aqpcb (25 Mar 2013 às 11:27)

Tal como os modelos indicam para o dia 29 deste mês parece que vamos ter algum vento considerável e que poderá provocar alguns estragos.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (25 Mar 2013 às 16:13)

Previsão para 3ª feira, 26.março.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte.*Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral e
forte (40 a 55 km/h) nas terras altas.
Subida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões do interior.

REGIÃO SUL:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva em geral fraca, sendo temporariamente
moderada durante a tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral e
forte (40 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas.
Subida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões do interior.

 Previsão para 4ª feira, 27.março.2013

REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte a norte do
sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.*Neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral até ao fim da manhã e
sendo forte (35 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas.

REGIÃO SUL:
Céu geralmente muito nublado com abertas.
Aguaceiros, geralmente fracos.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas.

28MAR2013 - QUINTA-FEIRA
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas até ao fim da manhã.
*Períodos de chuva a partir da manhã, tornando-se por vezes forte
nas regiões Norte e Centro.*
Neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, tornando-se
forte (35 a 50 km/h) no litoral e terras altas.

Ela veio para ficar em força!!


----------



## camrov8 (25 Mar 2013 às 20:16)

A verdade é que já não posso com tanta chuva com o bloqueio AA a sul estamos tramados


----------



## Cenomaniano (26 Mar 2013 às 11:21)

Qual bloqueio? a Sul não é bloqueio, antes pelo contrário. 
É essa a vantagem da NAO negativa, não há bloqueio, o fluxo de Oeste tem uma AE directa às nossas latitudes. Venha mais chuva!!!


----------



## Roque (26 Mar 2013 às 11:45)

No fundo é como o Stormy postou aqui há uns dias, isto precisava era de umas trovoadas para animar, é que sinceramente assim como está torna-se deprimente e irritante.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Mar 2013 às 11:52)

Isto por acaso apenas com nuvens a passarem e alguma chuva residual apenas diariamente não tem piada, eu sou mais fã de extremos ( ai que saudades de 89 e 96 ), e adoro trovoadas mas não daquelas que atingem terra, pois não desejo mal a ninguém apenas gosto do tempo de chuva, chuva a potes de preferência !

Quanto aos modelos após o dia de hoje creio que não existe nada de especial a salientar, pois amanhã não deve haver muita chuva, apenas moderada e isto mais a norte. Na Quinta e Sábado dias bastante amenos, Sexta muita chuva a norte mas passageira.
A partir de Domingo conforme mostram os ensembles existem imensa incerteza ainda ....


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mar 2013 às 12:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Isto por acaso apenas com nuvens a passarem e alguma chuva residual apenas diariamente não tem piada, eu sou mais fã de extremos ( ai que saudades de 89 e 96 ), e adoro trovoadas mas não daquelas que atingem terra, pois não desejo mal a ninguém apenas gosto do tempo de chuva, chuva a potes de preferência !
> 
> Quanto aos modelos após o dia de hoje creio que não existe nada de especial a salientar, pois amanhã não deve haver muita chuva, apenas moderada e isto mais a norte. Na Quinta e Sábado dias bastante amenos, Sexta muita chuva a norte mas passageira.
> A partir de Domingo conforme mostram os ensembles existem imensa incerteza ainda ....



É verdade Aurélio. Se formos ver o acumulado deste mês e tem chovido praticamente o mês todo, temos um acumulado à volta de 120 a 130 mm, se formos ver situações destas no passado, olhamos para Setembro de 2008 e vemos que em 3 dias choveu o que choveu este mês.  Que saudades que tenho de uma cut-off daquelas que enchem o túnel e deitam 30 mm numa hora, com trovoada incessante tipo Maio de 2011.


----------



## Reportorio (26 Mar 2013 às 15:45)

Se tivesse autoridade para mandar parar a chuva, hum... talvez em 2015 e era para aí durante hum....talvez uma hora.


----------



## a410ree (26 Mar 2013 às 16:42)

Tanta chuva em portugal, e aqui na RAM xD é falta de chuva (há e uma boa trovoada) 
Saudades de uma bela chuva e trovoada !!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Mar 2013 às 19:05)

Boa tarde!

Reparo que a previsão descritiva do IM só está disponível até amanhã!?

Estão de "gazeta"? 

A previsão significativa é o que é, estamos na semana santa, parece-me bastante incompreensível esta situação, pois não creio ser o único pendente das condições meteorológicas desta semana para organizar esta quadra!
Enfim!


----------



## Quantum (26 Mar 2013 às 19:15)

Roque disse:


> No fundo é como o Stormy postou aqui há uns dias, isto precisava era de umas trovoadas para animar, é que sinceramente assim como está torna-se deprimente e irritante.



Ainda há umas semanas tivemos 3 dias consecutivos de trovoadas, todas as noites praticamente, na região de Lisboa.. e já estão a reclamar por mais.


----------



## GabKoost (26 Mar 2013 às 19:19)

Reportorio disse:


> Se tivesse autoridade para mandar parar a chuva, hum... talvez em 2015 e era para aí durante hum....talvez uma hora.



Se vivesses cá no Noroeste já não falavas assim!!


----------



## Jota 21 (26 Mar 2013 às 19:38)

Não se prevê no médio/longo prazo uma inversão nesta situação meteorológica? Já é um enjoo completo estes dias e dias seguidos de chuva e céu nublado. A chuva faz falta aos solos mas o que caiu até agora provavelmente já chega. 
Com a maioria dos Portugueses a sentirem os efeitos da crise económica e social uns dias de sol ajudariam um pouco a aliviar o stress. Dias cinzentos e húmidos como estes últimos só pioram a sensação de cinzentismo geral.


----------



## Nickname (26 Mar 2013 às 19:47)

Jota 21 disse:


> Não se prevê no médio/longo prazo uma inversão nesta situação meteorológica? Já é um enjoo completo estes dias e dias seguidos de chuva e céu nublado. A chuva faz falta aos solos mas o que caiu até agora provavelmente já chega.
> Com a maioria dos Portugueses a sentirem os efeitos da crise económica e social uns dias de sol ajudariam um pouco a aliviar o stress. Dias cinzentos e húmidos como estes últimos só pioram a sensação de cinzentismo geral.



Acredito que a para a maioria da população assim o seja 
Mas para mim é o contrário, o sol "deprime-me" e amolece-me enquanto que a chuva revitaliza-me. 

Por mim pode continuar este tempo por mais uns dias 
Mas não me posso queixar muito, neste Março só não houve chuva em 5 dias por aqui.


----------



## stormy (26 Mar 2013 às 20:39)

Amanhã será mais um dia com aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada, um pouco por todo o pais dada a entrada de ar frio em altura e a  presença de ar relativamente quente e humido á sfc.

O shear fraco e a presença de CAPE fraco deverão limitar muito a intensidade da convecção.

Apesar de tudo, a presença de bastante humidade disponivel deverá garantir que alguns dos aguaceiros sejam fortes.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Mar 2013 às 20:49)

Bom com esta saída das 12h do GFS vou pensar em encomendar um barquinho de borracha A partir de Sexta há a hipótese de muita chuva no sul e em especial no Algarve...ou sai tudo ao lado ou não sei não... vamos ver.
Actualmente já estamos num período húmido impressionante!


----------



## camrov8 (26 Mar 2013 às 20:54)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Qual bloqueio? a Sul não é bloqueio, antes pelo contrário.
> É essa a vantagem da NAO negativa, não há bloqueio, o fluxo de Oeste tem uma AE directa às nossas latitudes. Venha mais chuva!!!


deves saber mais doque os meteorologistas, temos um bloqueio sim senhor meu amigo o Anticiclone do açores esta estacionado a sul da sua situação normal por sua vez o anticiclone polar esta para sul, pelo que ficamos no caminho de todas as frentes e a europa congela


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mar 2013 às 21:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom com esta saída das 12h do GFS vou pensar em encomendar um barquinho de borracha A partir de Sexta há a hipótese de muita chuva no sul e em especial no Algarve...ou sai tudo ao lado ou não sei não... vamos ver.
> Actualmente já estamos num período húmido impressionante!



Não está nada mau, cerca de 57 mm é um normal acumulado, mas podia estar melhor.   Vamos ver se Abril é águas mil.  Hoje, já começaram a invadir a caixa de correio do meu blog, o pessoal tem férias marcadas para o Algarve e só perguntam na Páscoa não vai chover no algarve, pois não, quero ir para a praia bronzear-me. 

Agora, passei de cumulonimbos para super célula é agora que vou ter uma super célula.


----------



## trepkos (26 Mar 2013 às 22:12)

stormy disse:


> Laranja
> *- Agauceiros/trovoadas por vezes fortes
> - Granizo
> - Possibilidade de ventos fortes >80km.h
> ...



Stormy, onde foi que viste isso?

Eu andei a tarde quase toda na estrada e não vi tornados, nem ventanias de mais de 80 km/h nem granizo. O que vi foi bastante chuva, aguaceiros por vezes fortes ou períodos de chuva mais intensa.

Vamos a começar a ter um bocadinho mais de atenção nas previsões... tu falas constantemente em tornados.


----------



## a410ree (26 Mar 2013 às 22:26)

trepkos disse:


> Stormy, onde foi que viste isso?
> 
> Eu andei a tarde quase toda na estrada e não vi tornados, nem ventanias de mais de 80 km/h nem granizo. O que vi foi bastante chuva, aguaceiros por vezes fortes ou períodos de chuva mais intensa.
> 
> Vamos a começar a ter um bocadinho mais de atenção nas previsões... tu falas constantemente em tornados.



Não deves ter entendido o que o stormy disse ...(POSSIBLIDADE)... ...(BAIXA E DISPERSA)... OMG


----------



## trepkos (26 Mar 2013 às 22:32)

a410ree disse:


> Não deves ter entendido o que o stormy disse ...(POSSIBLIDADE)... ...(BAIXA E DISPERSA)... OMG



Já houve condições para tornados em 1001 eventos neste País, alguns até melhor que agora.

Eu acho que o stormy causa bastante alarmismo ao alertar constantemente para tornados que nem ocorrem. 

Também há condições *baixas e dispersas* de um meteorito semelhante ao da Rússia cair aqui. Não precisamos de constantes 'alertas'


----------



## a410ree (26 Mar 2013 às 22:45)

trepkos disse:


> Já houve condições para tornados em 1001 eventos neste País, alguns até melhor que agora.
> 
> Eu acho que o stormy causa bastante alarmismo ao alertar constantemente para tornados que nem ocorrem.
> 
> Também há condições *baixas e dispersas* de um meteorito semelhante ao da Rússia cair aqui. Não precisamos de constantes 'alertas'



 Olha cada um entende como quer !! pra min nao é ser alarmista !!


----------



## Quantum (26 Mar 2013 às 22:49)

trepkos disse:


> Stormy, onde foi que viste isso?
> 
> Eu andei a tarde quase toda na estrada e não vi tornados, nem ventanias de mais de 80 km/h nem granizo. O que vi foi bastante chuva, aguaceiros por vezes fortes ou períodos de chuva mais intensa.
> 
> Vamos a começar a ter um bocadinho mais de atenção nas previsões... tu falas constantemente em tornados.



Isto ganha o Reply do Ano, sem dúvida. Estás aqui no fórum desde 2008 e ainda não percebeste que na Meteorologia raramente se tem 100% certeza. Ele disse "Possibilidade" e "baixa"... se vais lá para fora esperar por um tornado com uma incerteza tão grande, espero que tenhas levado uma cadeira pelo menos.

O que mais chateia no meio disto tudo é: se o stormy nem o IM tivessem dito nada sobre possibilidades de tornados e houvesse um, como que por acaso, começava tudo a reclamar que ninguém avisou de nada. O stormy fala de uma possibilidade, e aparece outro a reclamar que não viu nada e foi lá para fora esperar por um.

Boa figura que fizeste tu.

Eu continuo a gostar bastante das previsões do stormy, e este tópico é sem dúvida o que mais costumo "espiar" especialmente quando certas pessoas fazem as suas próprias previsões, e o stormy é uma dessas pessoas.
Não quer dizer que se ele disser que existe uma possibilidade baixa de nevar na serra de sintra, eu vá lá mesmo. Confio nele, mas tenho a consciência que ele pode errar nas previsões, como 100% dos meteorologistas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Mar 2013 às 22:52)

trepkos disse:


> Stormy, onde foi que viste isso?
> 
> Eu andei a tarde quase toda na estrada e não vi tornados, nem ventanias de mais de 80 km/h nem granizo. O que vi foi bastante chuva, aguaceiros por vezes fortes ou períodos de chuva mais intensa.
> 
> Vamos a começar a ter um bocadinho mais de atenção nas previsões... tu falas constantemente em tornados.



Boa noite Caro trepkos,

Sendo um membro ainda mais antigo neste fórum do que eu estou admirado de ver que possa estar a levar tudo à lettra. Conhecendo o Stormy sabemos que o entusiasmo possa por vezes trazer destas coisas, mas se reparar bem ele referiu com alguma prudência "Possibilidade ( baixa e dispersa )".

Na minha modesta opinião acho que o Stormy traz a este fórum sem dúvida muita informação técnica pertinente (mais-valia) e segundo o que percebi como não é Meteorologista Profissional logo não tem a sua disposição os meios e ferramentas necessárias/completas e como tal não pode como é obvio fazer ou oferecer o mesmo do que os previsionistas do IPMA.

O que posso dizer é que o Stormy em determinadas situações soube demonstrar uma notável competência nas suas previsões e não fica nada mal em relação a certos elementos do IM/IPMA.

Apenas para informar alguns membros mais novos deste espaço, sempre que se pretenda + infos sobre o tempo na nossa região sempre consultar a entidade oficial e competente:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/

Cmps.


----------



## CptRena (26 Mar 2013 às 22:56)

camrov8 disse:


> A verdade é que já não posso com tanta chuva com o bloqueio AA a sul estamos tramados





Cenomaniano disse:


> Qual bloqueio? a Sul não é bloqueio, antes pelo contrário.
> É essa a vantagem da NAO negativa, não há bloqueio, o fluxo de Oeste tem uma AE directa às nossas latitudes. Venha mais chuva!!!





camrov8 disse:


> deves saber mais doque os meteorologistas, temos um bloqueio sim senhor meu amigo o Anticiclone do açores esta estacionado a sul da sua situação normal por sua vez o anticiclone polar esta para sul, pelo que ficamos no caminho de todas as frentes e a europa congela



Trata-se mesmo de um bloqueio. Só que estamos habituados a ouvir neste fórum bloqueio como estando associado a situações de bloqueio anticiclónico (e.g. as várias situações no ano passado que levaram a tanta seca).
Agora estamos numa situação de bloqueio ciclónico, onde predominam as depressões na nossa região, dando origem a este tempo constante de humidade e precipitação.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




trepkos disse:


> Stormy, onde foi que viste isso?
> 
> Eu andei a tarde quase toda na estrada e não vi tornados, nem ventanias de mais de 80 km/h nem granizo. O que vi foi bastante chuva, aguaceiros por vezes fortes ou períodos de chuva mais intensa.
> 
> Vamos a começar a ter um bocadinho mais de atenção nas previsões... tu falas constantemente em tornados.





trepkos disse:


> Já houve condições para tornados em 1001 eventos neste País, alguns até melhor que agora.
> 
> Eu acho que o stormy causa bastante alarmismo ao alertar constantemente para tornados que nem ocorrem.
> 
> Também há condições *baixas e dispersas* de um meteorito semelhante ao da Rússia cair aqui. Não precisamos de constantes 'alertas'




O stormy, um excelente conhecedor destas matérias, não é bruxo. É normal que algumas coisas falhem, a meteorologia é uma ciência muito longe de exacta. Então agora, neste período da Primavera, em que se torna tudo ainda mais volátil ainda mais complicado é prever como a atmosfera se vai comportar.

A partir dos valores de shear e veering entre outros que ele certamente analisou estava lá o indício de alguma probabilidade para a formação de sistemas mesociclónicos com possibilidade de tornados.

Não ocorreu nada, olha que bom, ninguém se aleijou e não houve desgraças, felizmente.



P.S.: Agora é que vi depois de postar que tinham já colocado mais respostas


----------



## aqpcb (26 Mar 2013 às 22:58)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro trepkos,
> 
> Sendo um membro ainda mais antigo neste fórum do que eu estou admirado de ver que possa estar a levar tudo à lettra. Conhecendo o Stormy sabemos que o entusiasmo possa por vezes trazer destas coisas, mas se reparar bem ele referiu com alguma prudência "Possibilidade ( baixa e dispersa )".
> 
> ...


Subscrevo inteiramente este comentário e apenas digo e realço a palavra previsões e possibilidade, o Stormy se dissesse que iam estar 40 e sol é que acho que estava a delirar.


----------



## meteo (26 Mar 2013 às 22:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Agora, passei de cumulonimbos para super célula é agora que vou ter uma super célula.



Agora deu para rir 
De facto alguns anos na Páscoa o tempo é de praia no Algarve.Mas Portugal tem uma grande variabilidade nestes meses de transição.Podemos ter 200 mm ou quase nada.
Com esta auto-estrada de depressões,o que também temos tido é mar de Inverno várias semanas seguidas,quase sem interrupção. Sexta/Sábado volta o mar bem forte com ondas superiores a 4 metros.

Se chuva é bom,de mais não o é. Mas vamos aproveitar estes dias de chuva,que quando chegar o sol melhor saberá


----------



## trepkos (26 Mar 2013 às 23:03)

Quantum disse:


> Isto ganha o Reply do Ano, sem dúvida. Estás aqui no fórum desde 2008 e* ainda não percebeste que na Meteorologia raramente se tem 100% certeza.* Ele disse "Possibilidade" e "baixa"... se vais lá para fora esperar por um tornado com uma incerteza tão grande, espero que tenhas levado uma cadeira pelo menos.
> 
> O que mais chateia no meio disto tudo é: se o stormy nem o IM tivessem dito nada sobre possibilidades de tornados e houvesse um, como que por acaso, começava tudo a reclamar que ninguém avisou de nada. O stormy fala de uma possibilidade, e aparece outro a reclamar que não viu nada e foi lá para fora esperar por um.
> 
> ...



Ora cá está não há certezas. E que vamos fazer? Vamos alertar aqui para tornados ainda para mais quando a memória do Algarve está fresca.

Vamos condicionar da vida das pessoas e vamos as alarmar por tornados. Olha, Portugal tem um elevado risco sísmico, especialmente Lisboa, vamos todos alertar semanalmente que há chances de haver um sismo de grande magnitude?

A questão aqui é que se trata de alarmismo. O site da protecção civil tem lá medidas de protecção contra tornados e outros fenómenos da natureza. Já tivemos tornados e voltaremos a ter com certeza, mas não é preciso estar aqui semana após semana a fazer mapas com alertas de tornados.

Esquecem-se que muita gente não registada acompanha estes seguimentos e o que o stormy diz e pode ficar bastante alarmada sem necessidade nenhuma.

Peço desculpa mas não tive sentado na rua à espera de ver tornados. Se calhar devia começar a ir tal é o fluxo de alertas.



ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro trepkos,
> 
> Sendo um membro ainda mais antigo neste fórum do que eu estou admirado de ver que possa estar a levar tudo à lettra. Conhecendo o Stormy sabemos que o entusiasmo possa por vezes trazer destas coisas, mas se reparar bem ele referiu com alguma prudência "Possibilidade ( baixa e dispersa )".
> 
> ...



Tem de haver mais ponderação nos alertas que se fazem, não se pode gerar alarmismo e é isso que tenho visto, semana após semana.


----------



## Redfish (26 Mar 2013 às 23:06)

Por norma levo muita em conta a previsões do stormy, mas em metereologia nada é exacto.

Há factores que poderão originar determinada situação meteorologica, mas se ela se concretiza ou não, não há certezas só possibilidades.

Tb o Estofex por norma até foca inumeras vezes a possibilidade de ocorrência de tornados, e na sua maioria não se verifica, mas sempre no campo das possibilidades.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Mar 2013 às 23:17)

trepkos disse:


> Ora cá está não há certezas. E que vamos fazer? Vamos alertar aqui para tornados ainda para mais quando a memória do Algarve está fresca.
> 
> Vamos condicionar da vida das pessoas e vamos as alarmar por tornados. Olha, Portugal tem um elevado risco sísmico, especialmente Lisboa, vamos todos alertar semanalmente que há chances de haver um sismo de grande magnitude?
> 
> ...



A haver pessoas que seguem este fórum e que tenham ficado alarmadas serão então analfabetas que não sabem o significado de palavras como 'possibilidade', 'baixa' e 'dispersa'. O Estofex refere com grande frequência a possibilidade de ocorrência de tornados. Não sei como não há movimentos de histeria em massa sempre que isso acontece...


----------



## Quantum (26 Mar 2013 às 23:18)

trepkos disse:


> Ora cá está não há certezas. E que vamos fazer? Vamos alertar aqui para tornados ainda para mais quando a memória do Algarve está fresca.
> 
> Vamos condicionar da vida das pessoas e vamos as alarmar por tornados. Olha, Portugal tem um elevado risco sísmico, especialmente Lisboa, vamos todos alertar semanalmente que há chances de haver um sismo de grande magnitude?
> 
> ...



Volto a dizer: se existir a possibilidade de haver um tornado e não houver nada, vai haver um grupo de pessoas que vai reclamar; se não existir a possibilidade de nada e houver um tornado, outro grupo de pessoas vai reclamar. 

Eu prefiro que seja informado de algo, por mais que as possibilidades sejam baixas. Não quer dizer que vá esperar mesmo por eles como fizeste.

A piada no meio disto tudo, é que estás a demonstrar um lado bastante sensível do tornado do Algarve, que foi uma coisa horrível, que as pessoas têm de ter muito cuidado com o que dizem e não sei que mais, mas por outro lado tiveste a lata de ir à procura deles como se fosse uma atracção.

Não vou dizer mais nada quanto a isto, só espero é que os teus comentários absurdos não desmotivem o stormy de continuar a fazer o bom trabalho que tem feito até agora.

Quanto a ti, se calhar o que te sugiro é largares este tópico e fiares-te apenas nas previsões do IPMA. Esqueces-te no entanto que o stormy não tem 1/10 das ferramentas que o IPMA tem.


----------



## amando96 (26 Mar 2013 às 23:18)

Sabe-se lá se houve ou não um tornado no meio de nenhures e ninguém o viu?

"If a tree falls in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?"


----------



## Ricardo Martins (26 Mar 2013 às 23:24)

trepkos disse:


> Stormy, onde foi que viste isso?
> 
> Eu andei a tarde quase toda na estrada e não vi tornados, nem ventanias de mais de 80 km/h nem granizo. O que vi foi bastante chuva, aguaceiros por vezes fortes ou períodos de chuva mais intensa.
> 
> Vamos a começar a ter um bocadinho mais de atenção nas previsões... tu falas constantemente em tornados.



"Hoje, 21:29 	 
ct5iul

Local: Lisboa Ajuda (110m)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 15.4 ºC
Temp Mini: 13.9ºC
Rajada Maxima: 80.2 km/h "

Fonte: seguimento litoral centro!

Não percebo muito disto, estou cá para ver e aprender, desculpem o offtopic, mas as pessoas ás vezes pecam por falar demais... Afinal de contas, até o dia acabar ainda restam alguns minutos...

Agradeço ao amigo ct5iul por partilhar esta preciosa informação...


----------



## trepkos (26 Mar 2013 às 23:24)

Quantum disse:


> * mas por outro lado tiveste a lata de ir à procura deles como se fosse uma atracção.*
> 
> Não vou dizer mais nada quanto a isto, só espero é que os teus comentários absurdos não desmotivem o stormy de continuar a fazer o bom trabalho que tem feito até agora.
> 
> Quanto a ti, se calhar o que te sugiro é largares este tópico e fiares-te apenas nas previsões do IPMA. Esqueces-te no entanto que o stormy não tem 1/10 das ferramentas que o IPMA tem.



Há aqui alguém que não conhece a ironia.

Quantas vezes fala o IPMA de tornados tendo as ferramentas superiores ao stormy?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Mar 2013 às 23:25)

trepkos disse:


> Ora cá está não há certezas. E que vamos fazer? Vamos alertar aqui para tornados ainda para mais quando a memória do Algarve está fresca.
> 
> Vamos condicionar da vida das pessoas e vamos as alarmar por tornados. Olha, Portugal tem um elevado risco sísmico, especialmente Lisboa, vamos todos alertar semanalmente que há chances de haver um sismo de grande magnitude?
> 
> ...



Caro Colega,

Este fórum é um espaço que nunca poderá substituir sites de entidades competentes e oficiais que são as únicas a tomarem a decisão de desplotar Avisos (IPMA) ou alertas (ANPC). Acho que a gente se é esperta para umas coisas também é para outras e acredito que o povo português não seja assim tão ingénuo ao ponto de vir cá ao fórum e levar tudo o que se diz por cá à letra. A rádio, TV tem grande visibilidade na nossa sociedade para que o povo posso estar minimamente informado, agora se os Jornalistas falam do que devem ou não, se extrapolam ou não, isso já é outra história.

Gerar alarmismo como frizou não é de nenhum modo a finalidade deste espaço e de nenhum colega que vive a paixão da Meteorologia.

Por mim dou como encerrado o assunto. Estamos aqui para o respetivo tópico que é "Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2013"

Obrigado.

Cordiais Cumprimentos,


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2013 às 23:26)

Por esta altura já ficou consolidada a opinião de ambas as partes. Não há necessidade de se continuar no reboliço.

*Discutamos perante o real objectivo deste tópico.*


----------



## Aurélio (26 Mar 2013 às 23:27)

Em relação a esse assunto o Stormy já havia sido chamado á atenção por diversas vezes para não exagerar nem ser alarmista.
Ele agora faz mapas á " MS Paint " , mas explica-os perfeitamente e indica quando existe mais chances ou menos chances para a ocorrência de tornados, embora na minha cabeça não fala sentido falar constantemente nessa possibilidade em especial quando a possibilidade é extremamente reduzida.
Em relação a este caso não faz sentido estas criticas a ele, porque não merece, sendo uma das pessoas que mais contribui para este Forum, e sempre teve um comportamento exemplar neste Forum.

.......................

Em relação aos modelos esta run das 18h do GFS foi uma tremenda desilusão, mas trata-se somente de um run.
Os dias com mais chuva/mais chuva prevista neste momento é na Sexta, Domingo e depois ..... muita incerteza !


----------



## meko60 (26 Mar 2013 às 23:35)

camrov8 disse:


> deves saber mais doque os meteorologistas, temos um bloqueio sim senhor meu amigo o Anticiclone do açores esta estacionado a sul da sua situação normal por sua vez o anticiclone polar esta para sul, pelo que ficamos no caminho de todas as frentes e a europa congela


Boa noite!
Não percebo muito (nada) de meteorologia,sou apenas 1 curioso e sigo este fórum há já algum tempo.Para se constatar que há 1 bloqueio a S,basta consultar a carta meteorológica disponibilizada pelo IPMA,run das 12:


----------



## Geiras (26 Mar 2013 às 23:46)

Não esquecer também o outro anticiclone da Sibéria que também está a influenciar muito, esta instabilidade no nosso país


----------



## manchester (26 Mar 2013 às 23:48)

O anticiclone está mais a Sul porque há um bloqueio anticiclonico na região da Escandinávia que se estende até à zona da Islândia e que faz com que o corredor de baixas pressões percorra o nosso país e se desloque para a Europa...como se pode ver pela imagem, os B vêm todos na nossa direcção quando habitualmente circulam mais a Norte...assim sendo, sucessivas frentes irão passar e mais chuva irá cair.


----------



## meko60 (26 Mar 2013 às 23:56)

Exacto Geiras e como disse o Manchester,mais chuva cairá.Aqui está a previsão para 6ªfeira,o mesmo modelo ECWMF e a mesma fonte,IPMA:


----------



## David sf (27 Mar 2013 às 07:21)

meko60 disse:


> Boa noite!
> Não percebo muito (nada) de meteorologia,sou apenas 1 curioso e sigo este fórum há já algum tempo.Para se constatar que há 1 bloqueio a S,basta consultar a carta meteorológica disponibilizada pelo IPMA,run das 12:



É evidente que há um anticiclone a Sul, está lá sempre, são as altas pressões sub-tropicais. Mas é também evidente que o que origina este tempo chuvoso é a presença de um bloqueio anticiclónico a norte, que origina a descida do jet-stream para a nossa latitude. A carta de anomalias do geopotencial mostra claramente isso:


----------



## meko60 (27 Mar 2013 às 11:15)

Bom dia!
Ainda em relação ao tema,falando português corrente,digamos que estamos tamponados a N e a S por anticiclones,o que origina 1 corredor de instabilidade direitinho ao nosso território.


----------



## smisantos (27 Mar 2013 às 11:21)

Aurélio disse:


> Em relação a esse assunto o Stormy já havia sido chamado á atenção por diversas vezes para não exagerar nem ser alarmista.
> Ele agora faz mapas á " MS Paint " , mas explica-os perfeitamente e indica quando existe mais chances ou menos chances para a ocorrência de tornados, embora na minha cabeça não fala sentido falar constantemente nessa possibilidade em especial quando a possibilidade é extremamente reduzida.
> Em relação a este caso não faz sentido estas criticas a ele, porque não merece, sendo uma das pessoas que mais contribui para este Forum, e sempre teve um comportamento exemplar neste Forum.
> 
> ...




Só vi esta thread agora e acho que este é o meu primeiro post por aqui.

Sou um dos felizardos (ironicamente) que apanhou com o temporal de 2009 (fiquei sem umas telhas e sem luz durante uns dias). Voltei a apanhar com o deste ano e lá foram mais 5 dias sem luz e prejuízos materiais. Desde há algum tempo que tenho mais alguma atenção á metereologia e até estes incidentes não fazia ideia do que era CAPE, células e shears...

As previsões que tenho lido do stormy tem sido bastante uteis para mim. Permitem que tenhamos alguma atenção ao que pode acontecer (mas que não quer dizer que aconteça) e eu que vivo no "campo" por vezes sigo os conselhos e guardo coisas que possam voar e assim, mas não entro em histerias.

Tenho aprendido muito por aqui e em Janeiro foi muito útil toda a informação que colocaram aqui sobre o vendaval que nos atingiu. Enquanto o IPMA emite avisos e dá o tempo esperado, aqui dão uma visão para que possamos compreender o que se passa.

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## meko60 (27 Mar 2013 às 11:28)

Pode-se ver nestes 2 diagramas,a diferença entre a situação para hoje e a situação há 1 ano atrás.
Hoje:






Há 1 ano:


----------



## beachboy30 (27 Mar 2013 às 15:08)

meko60 disse:


> Pode-se ver nestes 2 diagramas,a diferença entre a situação para hoje e a situação há 1 ano atrás.
> Hoje:
> 
> 
> ...



De facto, no médio prazo, não parece existir qualquer mudança de padrão ao que temos tido nas últimas semanas: correntes perturbadas de oeste, muita humidade, temperaturas amenas... O Inverno agarra-se em força a Março/Abril e não parece querer dizer adeus...

Bem sei que cada um com os seus gostos e preferências mas, e olhando para essas 2 cartas, que SAUDADES de ver uma carta como essa de 2012... 

Obviamente que Portugal é um país de grande variedade climática, ou não estivessemos à beira mar plantados, mas o sol é outras das nossas características, mas, para isso, é preciso AA. Onde anda ele? Não faço ideia...  Só uns dias não faria mal a ninguém . A economia também agradecia, mais pessoas no exterior, a consumir bens e serviços (dentro do possível).  Enfim, dias soalheiros virão, mas para já não.


----------



## Sunrise (27 Mar 2013 às 15:58)

Haja alguém que concorde comigo finalmente!!!Já se sabe que temos que aceitar o que a Meteorologia nos dá,mas haja paciência,já chega de tanta água cair do céu.


beachboy30 disse:


> De facto, no médio prazo, não parece existir qualquer mudança de padrão ao que temos tido nas últimas semanas: correntes perturbadas de oeste, muita humidade, temperaturas amenas... O Inverno agarra-se em força a Março/Abril e não parece querer dizer adeus...
> 
> Bem sei que cada um com os seus gostos e preferências mas, e olhando para essas 2 cartas, que SAUDADES de ver uma carta como essa de 2012...
> 
> Obviamente que Portugal é um país de grande variedade climática, ou não estivessemos à beira mar plantados, mas o sol é outras das nossas características, mas, para isso, é preciso AA. Onde anda ele? Não faço ideia...  Só uns dias não faria mal a ninguém . A economia também agradecia, mais pessoas no exterior, a consumir bens e serviços (dentro do possível).  Enfim, dias soalheiros virão, mas para já não.


----------



## Teles (27 Mar 2013 às 17:56)

Estamos com memoria curta?
Nas décadas de setenta e oitenta por vezes a chuva começava em Setembro e só parava em Maio , houve até alguns anos em que só mesmo em Julho é que não choveu , por isso está tudo dentro do normal!


----------



## james (27 Mar 2013 às 18:55)

Desculpem -me o off - tópic, mas isto parece o " muro das lamentações " .
 Eu , por acaso ainda não me fartei de chuva e espero que ainda venha muita mais . 
 Todavia , no ano passado , tivemos um inverno sem chuva e eu não vim para aqui lamentar - me uma única vez . 
Há quem diga também que o " bom tempo " é bom para a economia , mas em que é que se baseiam científicamente para afirmar isso ?  

Curiosamente , os países mais ricos da Europa estão todos no Norte , onde têm chuva e frio a " montes " . 

Desculpem o " off - tópic " , mas a paciência tem limites . 

Vamos continuar a manter este fórum com a credibilidade que é reconhecida .


----------



## beachboy30 (27 Mar 2013 às 19:02)

james disse:


> Desculpem -me o off - tópic, mas isto parece o " muro das lamentações " .
> Eu , por acaso ainda não me fartei de chuva e espero que ainda venha muita mais .
> Todavia , no ano passado , tivemos um inverno sem chuva e eu não vim para aqui lamentar - me uma única vez .
> Há quem diga também que o " bom tempo " é bom para a economia , mas em que é que se baseiam científicamente para afirmar isso ?
> ...



A paciência tem limites, concordo, mas isso serve para os 2 lados. Quantas e quantas vezes nos Invernos mais secos ou até mesmo no Verão este forum é um autêntico muro de lamentações? E eu respeito quem tenha uma opinião diferente da minha e pretenda muita, muita chuva, se possível o ano todo, como se fossemos um país do norte da Europa. Cada um tem direito a sua opinião. Aliás, eu iniciei o meu post com uma referência as previsões e tendências baseadas nos modelos, para os próximos tempos.

Quanto à economia, Portugal não é um país do norte da Europa, muito da sua economia vive do turismo e, no nosso caso, esse turismo será claramente feito à custa do sol, tão característico do nosso país, e não de neve e frio (ou até chuva). Quando falei em economia, referia-me a economia de turismo.

Posto isto, fim de off-topic da minha parte, apenas queria deixar (mais) claro o meu ponto de vista.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2013 às 19:08)

Isto é o seguimento de previsão do tempo e modelos - Março 2013, percorri duas páginas á procura da actualização dos modelos e o que encontrei eu, a mesma conversa da treta do dia de ontem.
O que é de mais aborrece ...

Por favor parem com o Off_Topic !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Mar 2013 às 19:58)

Boa noite,

Talvez se comece a desenhar a luz ao fundo do túnel, os modelos começam a mostrar um aumento substâncial da pressão atmosférica por mares açorianos, o tão odiado e agora desejado AA poderá voltar à "sua casa", mas tudo isto já bem entrados em Abril! Até lá a chuva promete continuar!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Mar 2013 às 20:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Isto é o seguimento de previsão do tempo e modelos - Março 2013, percorri duas páginas á procura da actualização dos modelos e o que encontrei eu, a mesma conversa da treta do dia de ontem.
> O que é de mais aborrece ...
> 
> Por favor parem com o Off_Topic !



Boa tarde Caro Aurélio,

Tens razão a mesma conversa de sempre (Quando chove, chove, quando não chove não chove, sempre a baterem na mesma tecla do piano BONTEMPI!!!).

Focalizando-me apenas neste tópico, diria que não vejo atualmente nos principais modelos mudança imediata de padrão. Alias o Reino Unido por exemplo é muito capaz de bater recordes de frio para esta altura do ano.

Por exemplo o ECMWF (12Z) também mostra temperaturas bem baixas para o dia 6 de Abril nos 850hPa em França (Apenas a ilha da Córsega com iso 0/+1 e o território Francês a levar entre -3 e -7 nos 850 hPa.  

Na minha opinião acho que para mudança notável de padrão teríamos que ver o sistema de Baixas pressões no Artíco a enfraquecer, o VP (Vórtice Polar) a recompor-se, o Jet-Stream a subir gradualmente de latitude, a dorsal Açoriana também a subir.

Continuamos com estas condições a levar com a passagem sucessivas de frentes vindas do Altântico com bastante águal precipitável principalmente nesta zona do Minho e duma forma geral com temperaturas amenas.

Cmps.


----------



## camrov8 (27 Mar 2013 às 20:17)

Pronto mudem-se todos para a zona mais pluviosa do planeta, esta chuva já não faz nada os terrenos e barragens estão saturados tentem plantar alguma coisa agora e lembrem-se disso quando o pão e outras coisas aumentarem como se diz desde o inicio dos tempos o que é demais é molestia


----------



## david 6 (27 Mar 2013 às 20:23)

camrov8 disse:


> Pronto mudem-se todos para a zona mais pluviosa do planeta, esta chuva já não faz nada os terrenos e barragens estão saturados tentem plantar alguma coisa agora e lembrem-se disso quando o pão e outras coisas aumentarem como se diz desde o inicio dos tempos o que é demais é molestia



e continuam -.-
deves achar bem melhor a seca que houve o ano passado...

on topic: o ipma já colocou previsao especial da pascoa
continente:
Devido à passagem de sucessivas superfícies frontais, prevê-se a ocorrência de precipitação, que será forte nos dias 29, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro até ao fim da manhã, e a partir da tarde de domingo, prolongando-se até ao meio da manhã de segunda-feira. A neve deverá cair na Serra da Estrela, essencialmente nos seus pontos mais altos. Esta precipitação mais intensa será acompanhada de vento forte com rajadas, em especial no litoral oeste e nas terras altas. A temperatura do ar não registará variações significativas.

açores:
Uma depressão muito cavada centrada a noroeste do grupo Ocidental, com deslocamento para leste e com um sistema frontal associado, deverá condicionar o estado do tempo em toda região nos próximos dias, provocando um aumento significativo da intensidade do vento e da agitação marítima, sendo de esperar ondas até 8 metros no grupo ocidental. Desta forma, para amanhã dia 28 de Março, prevê-se precipitação em todas as ilhas, em especial no grupo Oriental no período da madrugada e manhã. O vento soprará de sudoeste muito fresco a FORTE com rajadas que poderão atingir os 95 km/h mas ilhas Flores e Corvo e 80km/h nas restantes ilhas. No que respeita à agitação marítima, são esperadas ondas de oeste com 6 a 8 metros. 
Para a sexta-feira santa 29 e sábado 30 prevê-se uma melhoria significativa das condições meteorológicas, prevendo-se boas abertas para todo o arquipélago. Para domingo de Páscoa prevê-se um novo agravamento do estado do tempo, com precipitação durante a madrugada, mas melhorando durante o dia.

madeira:
Um anticiclone localizado na região das Canárias, praticamente estacionário e com pequenas variações na sua intensidade, dará origem, essencialmente, a nebulosidade. No dia 31, o enfraquecimento do referido anticiclone, permite a aproximação e passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, com ocorrência de períodos de chuva a partir da tarde, passando a regime de aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes. Neste dia, haverá uma intensificação temporária do vento, em especial nas zonas montanhosas. A temperatura do ar não registará variações significativas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Mar 2013 às 20:31)

david 6 disse:


> e continuam -.-
> deves achar bem melhor a seca que houve o ano passado...
> 
> on topic: o ipma já colocou previsao especial da pascoa
> ...




Boa tarde Caro Colega,

Obrigado por colocar os comunicados oficiais do IPMA (PREVISÃO ESPECIAL PÁSCOA).

Em relação ao OFF-Topic acho que já começa seriamente a incomodar todos os colegas que gostam mesmo deste tópico em particular!!!

Cmps.


----------



## boneli (27 Mar 2013 às 20:52)

camrov8 disse:


> Pronto mudem-se todos para a zona mais pluviosa do planeta, esta chuva já não faz nada os terrenos e barragens estão saturados tentem plantar alguma coisa agora e lembrem-se disso quando o pão e outras coisas aumentarem como se diz desde o inicio dos tempos o que é demais é molestia




JÁ PARAVAS NÃO?

*Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2013*

Pelo menos esta semana o padrão mantem-se....Sexta e Sábado vai piorar..a partir de Segunda parece-me tudo muito confuso, mas dá a entender que o padrão mantem-se.


----------



## Agreste (27 Mar 2013 às 21:07)

6 de abril parece marcar o ponto final no período chuvoso. Uma cunha anticiclonica quebrará a sucessão de sistemas frontais.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2013 às 21:28)

Agreste disse:


> 6 de abril parece marcar o ponto final no período chuvoso. Uma cunha anticiclonica quebrará a sucessão de sistemas frontais.



É verdade quer olhando á media do ensemble do GFS (apesar das divergências ainda existentes, mas com cada vez menos membros abaixo da média), quer olhando á operacional do ECM, existe uma tendência clara para mudança de padrão para essa altura.

Assim sendo parece que entre o final do dia de amanhã e a madrugada/manhã de Sexta Feira teremos precipitação forte na região Norte e Centro, essencialmente acima do Mondego ..
No Sábado um dia mais calmo apenas com alguns aguaceiros mais a norte e centro.
No domingo uma situação mais instável com chuva mais persistente a sul, e mais forte a norte e centro novamente, mantendo-se os aguaceiros na segunda e terça e depois a aproximação e passagem rápida de uma depressão cavada a oeste de Portugal dará novamente precipitação de intensidade ainda desconhecida !


----------



## joselamego (27 Mar 2013 às 21:48)

Boa noite a todos,
pelo que li e vejo nos modelos, a partir do dia 6 abril o AA poderá mudar um pouco de posição o que fará com que estes dias ou semanas sucessivas de chuvas terminem pelo nosso território, pelo menos durante uns dias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mar 2013 às 22:47)

O GFS dá com cada salto de run para run que é incrível. Ainda na saída das 12 dava 61 mm para aqui durante os próximos dias, agora na saída das 18 levou um corte de rating que saltou logo para 29 mm, ou seja, metade. 

Domingo parece ser o dia mais chuvoso no Algarve, no fim de semana da Páscoa, já que na 6ªfeira o dia será nublado e com alguns aguaceiros, no sábado a tarde será sem chuva e com algumas abertas para dar um passeio a malta que nos visita, no Domingo o cenário será diferente com chuva por vezes forte a partir da tarde.


----------



## GabKoost (27 Mar 2013 às 23:05)

beachboy30 disse:


> Quanto à economia, Portugal não é um país do norte da Europa, muito da sua economia vive do turismo e, no nosso caso, esse turismo será claramente feito à custa do sol, tão característico do nosso país, e não de neve e frio (ou até chuva). Quando falei em economia, referia-me a economia de turismo..



O nosso país não vive do Turismo. Isso é um mito sem qualquer fundamento. 

Ajuda? Sim. É importante? Tem alguma importância sim. Vivemos dele? OBVIAMENTE QUE NÃO!

Aliás, como temos visto, se vivêssemos do Turismo chamado 3 S's (Sex, Sun & Sea) tínhamos a resposta para a nossa crise.

É que vender turismo deste, num país de acentuadíssima sazonalidade, onde 80% da costa tem cerca de 4 meses de estação balnear de qualidade aceitável, seria realmente errado.

Em 2009 acho que a primavera foi tão chuvosa que apenas em Julho o sol apareceu a sério. Qual é o país capaz de sobreviver graças ao Sol com anos assim?

________________

E este ano, pelo que se vê, não está descartado o facto disso poder vir a acontecer. Contudo os modelos dão alguns sinais de uma potencial mudança...

Mudança permanente ou breve? Ainda não se sabe mas podemos ainda levar com muita mais chuva em todas as regiões que não estará nada fora dos modelos e médias.

O que existiu, e existe, é um padrão de seca nos últimos 10-15 anos que influencia a memória mais curta das pessoas.


----------



## rozzo (27 Mar 2013 às 23:41)

Oh meus amigos, a confusão que vai neste tópico, entre a discussão de ontem em relação às previsões do Stormy, e as lamentações com a chuva. Lamentações sempre vão haver, somos "meteoloucos", nunca o tempo agrada a todos, e quando se repete muito aborrece sempre alguém.
Mas já chega, ok? 

Ajudem um pouco a moderação e a manter este tópico interessante e legível, e acima de tudo fácil de acompanhar, e didático, que está tudo menos isso. Páginas e páginas de off-topic, e informação pertinente. Quase 0.
Chega ok?


Eu próprio apesar de estar a gostar do padrão, acho que está fascinante, e até impressionante por exemplo o que se vai passando no UK, tenho os meus lamentos, como por exemplo ter imensa pena que este padrão excepcional tenha chegado 1-2 meses tarde demais, no que poderia ter sido um Inverno épico. Mas aproveitemos pelo menos para aprender alguma coisa e ganhar um pouco mais de conhecimento de padrões atmosféricos, em vez de andarmos aqui nesta lenga-lenga.
Temos tentado deixar a conversa fluir e endireitar naturalmente, sem recorrer às "vassouras", mas vá lá de uma vez por toda ajudem a manter o nível da coisa, ganhamos todos, e acima de tudo o fórum, e a divulgação e informação boa que penso todos concordarmos querer proporcionar aos visitantes, em vez de quesílias.

Moving on.... 

O David ontem colocou um post bastante didático sobre a sinóptica que estamos a passar.
Também aqui, de uma forma bastante "simpática" está uma boa explicação:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/tanta-chuva-porque-no-sulinformacao-7048.html#post373440

Naturalmente, é de esperar que algures em Abril este padrão quebre.
Tenho estado a tomar alguma atenção às previsões para a alta atmosfera, pois já vi em bastante literatura que é típico do "romper" da primavera evento de aquecimento estratosférico, que acabam por mexer drasticamente com a circulação, provavelmente de forma mais relevante até na generalidade que os eventos que tanto esperamos no Inverno. Aparentemente no 2º painel do GFS aparecem já sinais de aquecimento estratosférico, e provavelmente num espaço de 2/3 semanas poderá haver uma mudança mais drástica de padrão.

Claro que é apenas uma suposição, quase intuição, mas há de quebrar é claro, mais tarde ou mais cedo.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Mar 2013 às 01:10)

IPMA acabou de atualizar os seus avisos as 00H07 (28 MARÇO 2013):

Vários distritos em aviso amarelo:

- Chuva/Aguaçeiros - Períodos de chuva por vezes forte 

- Rajada máximo do vento - Rajadas na ordem de 70 km/h em especial no litoral. Nas terras altas rajadas na ordem de 95 km/h

- Altura significativa das ondas - Ondas de oeste com 4 a 5 metros.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Mar 2013 às 01:26)

Os principais modelos (globais e de mesoescala) carregam bem na precipitação prevista esta 5ªFeira à partir do início da noite (>20H-21H) no Douro Litoral e Minho.

Espera-se acumulações interessantes em 24 horas que podem render mais uns 60mm para a zona de Braga!!!

Cmps.


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2013 às 02:03)

rozzo disse:


> Oh meus amigos, a confusão que vai neste tópico, entre a discussão de ontem em relação às previsões do Stormy, e as lamentações com a chuva. Lamentações sempre vão haver, somos "meteoloucos", nunca o tempo agrada a todos, e quando se repete muito aborrece sempre alguém.
> Mas já chega, ok?
> 
> Ajudem um pouco a moderação e a manter este tópico interessante e legível, e acima de tudo fácil de acompanhar, e didático, que está tudo menos isso. Páginas e páginas de off-topic, e informação pertinente. Quase 0.
> ...



Isto vai mesmo acabar em Abril, ainda que o padrão esteja propicio a situações de bloqueio, estes serão de caracter distinto.

No caso actual temos uma circulação de NE na Europa central e W, que injecta ar frio Escandinavo/Siberiano pela Europa e Atlantico, alimentando as perturbações frontais.

Agora, á medida que a Primavera avança, o ar frio será cada vez menos e este padrão necessáriamente terá de acabar.

No entanto, na América do norte está a ser modelada uma tendencia de circulação com grandes bloqueios Aticiclónicos a extenderem-se desde a California até perto do Golfo...isto tende a mandar muita actividade para o leste dos EUA-Bermuda, por sua vez levantando uma dorsal mais cá no Atlantico nordeste.

Eu aposto que a partir de meados ou finais de Abril entremos num regime bloqueado desta vez anticiclónico sobre a PI...tendencialmente com calor, embora sejam possiveis situações em cut-off porque pelo Atlantico norte há boas anomalias da SST, que geralmente originam bolsas de geopotencial anomalas...assim sendo de tempos a tempos poderiam haver perturbações do jet a intrometerem-se entre a dorsal subtropical e essas bolsas de geopotencial, afectando a peninsula.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Mar 2013 às 13:34)

O IPMA sobe o nível de alerta para laranja para os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Aveiro devido à precipitação por vezes forte e persistente. 












Assim é preciso ter cuidado com os rios e riachos que com os solos já muito saturados podem transbordar facilmente.


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2013 às 15:45)

Boas tardes.

*Esta previsão tem uma margem de erro acrescentada devido ao facto dos sites que disponibilizam as cartas mais promenorizadas estarem em baixo.*

Para amanhã, 6f, uma massa de ar muito humida ( TPW 30-35mm / Theta-e>40ºC) deverá ser transportada sobre o território continental, á frente de uma nova pertubação da corrente zonal.

Devido á grande extensão vertical desta massa de ar quente, os gradientes térmicos são em geral fracos/moderados, limitando a instabilidade convectiva ( CAPE 400-800J/Kg, LI -1 a -3), sendo que no sul devido á influencia da dorsal subtropical e de ar ainda mais quente nos niveis altos, a instabilidade ainda é mais limitada, concentrando-se em porções do interior onde se prevê uma subida modesta da temperatura ao longo das horas centrais do dia.

Apesar da instabilidade limitada, preve-se forte forçamento dinamico, em especial no norte e centro, e shear moderado a forte com componente direccional bem organizada desde a sfc aos 300hpa, ambos os factores compensarão em certa medida a falta de mais CAPE.

*A falta de mais Instabilidade condicionará a formação de convecção severa, no entanto o padrão dinamico é condutivo, e poderão surgir muito isoladamente Supercélulas ou MCS lineares, com efeito de training, que serão capazes de gerar ventos fortes, precipitação excessiva e mesmo alguma tromba/gustnado.

No entanto garantida está a ocorrencia de precipitação muito forte, convectiva-estratiforme, incrementada pela presençade células isoladamente mais fortes, e este aviso concentra-se essencialmente no perigo de cheias devido ás chuvas fortes e concentradas sobre areas que já estão saturadas.*








Amarelo
- Aguaceiros por vezes fortes
- Possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas até 60-80km.h

Laranja
- Aguaceiros/trovoadas fortes
- Possibilidade de tromba/gustnado
- Rajadas >80km.h
- Possibilidade de cheias/inundações


----------



## Jota 21 (28 Mar 2013 às 16:37)

Não quero entrar em off topic mas lembro-me de ver há uns anos as zonas baixas do Ribatejo alagadas. Apesar de nestes últimos tempos a chuva ter sido distribuída uniformemente no tempo, sem grandes enxurradas, haverá possibilidade de esse cenário se repetir nos próximos dias? Há pouco ouvi na TV que este tempo se deverá manter se calhar por mais dez dias... Tanta água terá de ir para algum lado...


----------



## Jota 21 (28 Mar 2013 às 19:36)

Já vi que esse tema está ser seguido aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...rios-albufeiras-2013-a-6916-4.html#post373654
Sorry...


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2013 às 22:00)

ipma subiu para aviso laranja o distrito de vila real, viseu e coimbra com periodos de chuva forte e persistente  em especial nas zonas mais elevadas das 3h até às 9h e acrescentou alerta amarelo distrito de portalegre por causa das rajadas de vento que pode chegar aos 80km/h em especial nas terras altas


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2013 às 00:48)

A level 1 was issued for parts of Portugal and Spain mainly for an isolated large hail, a strong to severe wind gust event and an isolated tornado. 

SYNOPSIS

There are not many changes to talk about for most parts of Europe. The frontal zone remains located far south over the Mediterranean and numerous disturbances move along that frontal zone to the east. Cold and dry air to the north of the boundary quashes DMC chances, so the focus once again resides over SW Europe. There, a plume of modified tropical air with TPWs in excess of 30 mm gradually overspreads Portugal and Spain from west to east as a brisk zonal flow becomes established. Numerous weak disturbances in this flow regime will result in an active period for convection.

DISCUSSION

... Portugal and Spain ...

As the plume of moisture and warm air spreads east, temperature gradients over the Iberian Peninsula get worse with gradient winds at all levels show a marked increase during the forecast period. DLS will increase to 25-30 m/s with LLS up to 15 m/s, so kinematics seem perfect for organized convection. However, especially the thermodynamics raise concerns about the potential updraft strength of those showers/thunderstorms. Forecast soundings show thin and elongated CAPE profiles with warm mid-levels (as one can expect in a modified tropical air mass), so mid-level lapse rates remain weak throughout the forecast period. Another issue will be the rough orography, which may result in widespread convection within the weakly capped air mass, limiting diabatic heating. Also, long-lived DMC seems unlikely when marginal CAPE and the rough topography overlap. Hence a 15-% lightning area was issued although confidence increased during the past few runs that there probably will be spots with higher lightning activity, given patchy EL temperature distributions below -20 °C. However, orography and mesoscale moisture distribution will dictate that coverage. The main initiation will await the "strongest" forcing (although pretty modest in strength) around noon. Between 12-18Z, the most active convective period is forecast with a decrease thereafter over Portugal and Spain, but ongoing activity over the Bay of Biscay and the adjacent coastal areas. 

Despite marginal CAPE, a level 1 was issued , as any more persistent updraft will grow in a favorably sheared environment, so we can't rule out a few better organized multicells or even an isolated supercell. The hail risk will be damped by the warm temperatures, but in case we see a rotating storm or two, an isolated large hail event is possible. Isolated severe wind gusts will be another concern as 850 hPa winds increase to 15-20 m/s, but once again, the air mass with widespread convection (limiting diabatic heating) won't offer a mixed BL, so strong downdrafts will be needed to bring those winds down to the surface. Finally strong LL shear (SRH-1 up to 150 m^2/s^2) with LCLs at or below 600 m point to an isolated tornado risk although limited buoyancy in the lowest 3 km limits the risk. With aforementioned hight PWAT values and the potential upscale growth into numerous weakly organized shower/thunderstorm clusters, heavy rain accompanies that activity but there are no signals for any level-1 rainfall event. After sunset, thunderstorms gradually decay although an isolated and likely elevated event within the WAA regime is still possible mainly over C/E Spain, S France and the far W-Mediterranean until 06Z.

During the overnight hours probably the most dense lightning activity will evolve over the Bay of Biscay with DMC beneath the cold base of the eastward moving mid-level wave. Cold EL temperatures and SBCAPE in excess of 500 J/kg gave us enough confidence to issue a 50-% lightning area. Storms remain sub-severe and gradually approach W-France during the end of the forecast.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mar 2013 às 02:07)

Olhando para as cartas do WeatherOnline  esta madrugada teremos bastante precipitação na *região centro* (entre o Douro e o Tejo, até cerca da latitude de Leiria); após a passagem da superfície frontal, no resto do dia teremos a precipitação mais elevada sobretudo no *litoral norte*, sendo mais residual no resto do território do continente.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2013 às 02:14)

gerofil e aqui para o meu lado como vai ser? é que já fiquei muito triste com esta frente que passou de raspão em mim que só deu chuviscos


----------



## aqpcb (29 Mar 2013 às 09:08)

Parece que para o dia 2 e 3 de Abril os modelos GFS e ECMWF estão a indicar algo de interessante, (agora um pouco menos pois já estamos com este tempo simpático à algum tempo mas se fosse noutras alturas seria um evento interessante)


----------



## boneli (29 Mar 2013 às 12:05)

Bom dia caros colegas....uma ajudinha please!
Esta semana tem sido uma desgraça, visto que trabalho na área do Turismo e aqui em Braga a Semana Santa é uma época muito importante para mim. Básicamente não faturei nada tirando ontem que durante parte do dia não  .

Estive a ver os modelos e parece-me que amanhã vai haver tréguas aqui em Braga, mas gostaria que voçês dessem a uma opinião já que ha pessoal mais experiente, nem que seja em mensagem privada! Não costumo a fazer isso mas este Inverno tem me matado e aliado a crise ando de rastos  . O que vale é que sou optimista.

OBRIGADO


----------



## supercell (29 Mar 2013 às 12:42)

> Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2013
> Bom dia caros colegas....uma ajudinha please!
> Esta semana tem sido uma desgraça, visto que trabalho na área do Turismo e aqui em Braga a Semana Santa é uma época muito importante para mim. Básicamente não faturei nada tirando ontem que durante parte do dia não  .
> 
> ...



Penso que mesmo com um alívio não serão de descartar aguaceiros.. 
______________________________________

Bem pelo que parece (no satélite), nas próximas horas a chuva tende a abrandar  e parece que vamos ter uma bela pausa na chuva..


----------



## CptRena (29 Mar 2013 às 12:44)

supercell disse:


> Bem pelo que parece (no satélite), nas próximas horas a chuva tende a abrandar  e parece que vamos ter uma bela pausa na chuva..



Agora vem a lotaria, com os aguaceiros


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mar 2013 às 12:46)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia caros colegas....uma ajudinha please!
> Esta semana tem sido uma desgraça, visto que trabalho na área do Turismo e aqui em Braga a Semana Santa é uma época muito importante para mim. Básicamente não faturei nada tirando ontem que durante parte do dia não  .
> 
> Estive a ver os modelos e parece-me que amanhã vai haver tréguas aqui em Braga, mas gostaria que voçês dessem a uma opinião já que ha pessoal mais experiente, nem que seja em mensagem privada! Não costumo a fazer isso mas este Inverno tem me matado e aliado a crise ando de rastos  . O que vale é que sou optimista.
> ...


Amanhã vais ter chuviscos ou chuva fraca, até á hipotese de nem existir( refiro-me a partir das 9 horas da manhã até ás 24 horas)
Quanto a domingo vai chover bastante, por isso o Sábado é o dia melhor.


----------



## supercell (29 Mar 2013 às 12:52)

> CptRena
> Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2013
> 
> Agora vem a lotaria, com os aguaceiros



Mesmo assim acho que não vamos ter sorte... parece que não se irá formar nada de especial hoje à tarde em todo o território..


----------



## Teles (29 Mar 2013 às 12:58)

supercell disse:


> Mesmo assim acho que não vamos ter sorte... parece que não se irá formar nada de especial hoje à tarde em todo o território..



Continente

Previsão para 6ª feira, 29.março.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro
em especial até meio da tarde.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada, em especial
nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela para o
final do dia.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando moderado a
forte (30 a 40 km/h) e com rajadas da ordem de 70 km/h até ao
meio da tarde no litoral a norte do Cabo de Sines, rodando para
oeste. Nas terras altas, em especial das regiões Norte e Centro,
o vento soprará forte a muito forte (50 a 65 km/h) de oeste, com
rajadas da ordem de 95 km/h até ao fim da tarde.


----------



## supercell (29 Mar 2013 às 13:20)

> Teles
> Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2013
> 
> Previsão para 6ª feira, 29.março.2013
> ...




Mesmo assim, pelo satélite, não vejo nuvens que nos possam afectar nas próximas horas (apenas nublado e vento que pode ser forte).


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Mar 2013 às 13:52)

supercell disse:


> Mesmo assim, pelo satélite, não vejo nuvens que nos possam afectar nas próximas horas (apenas nublado e vento que pode ser forte).



Não precisas de estar a vê-las, pois a convecção é mesmo assim de uma hora para a outra puff, aparece umas células!


----------



## supercell (29 Mar 2013 às 13:56)

> Freamunde!Allez
> Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2013
> 
> Não precisas de estar a vê-las, pois a convecção é mesmo assim de uma hora para a outra puff, aparece umas células!



Pensei que fosse tudo mais linear e previsível..


----------



## Teles (29 Mar 2013 às 13:58)

supercell disse:


> Pensei que fosse tudo mais linear e previsível..



Tente ver estes topicos com atenção:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/19/


----------



## beachboy30 (29 Mar 2013 às 15:22)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia caros colegas....uma ajudinha please!
> Esta semana tem sido uma desgraça, visto que trabalho na área do Turismo e aqui em Braga a Semana Santa é uma época muito importante para mim. Básicamente não faturei nada tirando ontem que durante parte do dia não  .
> 
> Estive a ver os modelos e parece-me que amanhã vai haver tréguas aqui em Braga, mas gostaria que voçês dessem a uma opinião já que ha pessoal mais experiente, nem que seja em mensagem privada! Não costumo a fazer isso mas este Inverno tem me matado e aliado a crise ando de rastos  . O que vale é que sou optimista.
> ...



Boas tardes.

De facto, os próximos dias continuarão a ser marcados por alguma instabilidade, tempo húmido e aguaceiros. Atendendo ao que os principais modelos nos dizem, a próxima semana parece que seguirá o mesmo caminho...

Aqui está um pequeno exemplo de que a economia de turismo não é aquilo que faz um país sobreviver, como é óbvio, mas é MUITO importante num país como o nosso, cujo turismo (interno e externo) vive essencialmente do sol, e especialmente nos tempos que correm.

No entanto, e ainda a umas longas 200 horas, os ensembles parecem querer já coneçar a modelar uma mudança de padrão, com a subida da dorsal atlântica para o Atlântico leste, com tempo mais seco. Seria inevitável, tal como o Stormy referiu.

Portanto, caro amigo , melhores dias virão nesse aspecto. O Inverno terá obrigatoriamente os seus dias contados (o que não significa que não venha mais chuva, obviamente).


----------



## c.bernardino (29 Mar 2013 às 15:56)

Realmente é de notar que a 200h os principais modelos mostram uma alteração de situação meteo. 
Temos de ter isso em mente mas não nos podemos esquecer que os modelos tem tendência para mostrar o que é "normal".

Cá por mim acho possível uma mudança de padrão antes de meados de abril.
Acredito que o próximo fim de semana 6/7 de Abril será já diferente.

Claro que ninguém põe a "cabeça no cepo" mas penso que a concordância de modelos + rafiação solar leva a intuir isso.


----------



## Vince (29 Mar 2013 às 20:57)

stormy disse:


> Laranja
> ... trovoadas fortes




As trovoadas fortes resumiram-se a isto, uma mão cheia de nada:












Entretanto agora as coisas acalmam, no Domingo de Páscoa regressa a chuva ao continente:


----------



## Geiras (29 Mar 2013 às 21:00)

Parece que de hoje a 8 dias regressa a Nortada


----------



## camrov8 (29 Mar 2013 às 21:06)

How a Storm Became Big Enough to Span the Atlantic
http://www.space.com/20437-huge-storm-spans-atlantic.html


Vão ao link fala sobre a gigantesca depressão que dentro de dias, sem alarmismo já que apenas é curiosidade por ter grandes dimensões


----------



## LuisFilipe (29 Mar 2013 às 23:39)

Pessoal isto nao é mesmo nada normal para a época que estamos, os rios estao todos xeios, alguns ja passam a marguem e tudo, e ainda vem ai muita xuva para a semana.

Isto a continuar assim nao sei nao, ja ha revisoes sazonais para a primavera/verao?


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2013 às 23:52)

Caros,
este tempo chuvoso não se pode dizer que é anormal.
já aconteceu em 2000/2001 termos um inverno e primavera chuvosa.
Já houve anos que também a primavera foi mais ventosa e chuvosa. 
No ano passado é que foi seca e com temperaturas mais elevadas.

Falando de previsões: pelo que se vê nos modelos, a partir do dia 6/7 abril virá sol, bom tempo mas deverá ser de apenas 10 dias. Penso que a partir do dia 17/18 de abril, ou seja a partir da segunda metade de abril, virá novas depressões e um pouco mais de instabilidade...


----------



## Vince (29 Mar 2013 às 23:57)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Pessoal isto nao é mesmo nada normal para a época que estamos, os rios estao todos xeios, alguns ja passam a marguem e tudo, e ainda vem ai muita xuva para a semana.
> 
> Isto a continuar assim nao sei nao, ja ha revisoes sazonais para a primavera/verao?



Antes de mais nada, escreve-se "cheios", "margem" e "chuva", e não "xeios", "marguem" ou "xuva". Não tenho por hábito corrigir português, mas há limites para a tolerância de erros numa frase tão curta, sobretudo quando num fórum de meteorologia nem se sabe escrever correctamente a palavra "chuva". Um simples corrector ortográfico podia poupar-nos a todos. 

Quanto ao normal, a "normalidade" é feita de médias da "anormalidade", o nosso clima é assim, muito variável, tanto passamos de secas para invernos chuvosos e vice-versa, já em 2010/11 choveu bem, rios e barragens encheram, e recuando ainda mais atrás, não chegamos agora ao nível da muita chuva de 2000/2001 por exemplo, tal como o ano passado houve uma grande seca, que também acabam por ser recorrentes.

Olhando para os modelos, talvez depois da 1ª semana de Abril as coisas melhorem, embora ainda haja alguma timidez nessa mudança de padrão, mas a mudança acabará por chegar.


----------



## Zapiao (30 Mar 2013 às 00:56)

Vince disse:


> Antes de mais nada, escreve-se "cheios", "margem" e "chuva", e não "xeios", "marguem" ou "xuva". Não tenho por hábito corrigir português, mas há limites para a tolerância de erros numa frase tão curta.



Eu penso que nao sao erros mas sim MANIA de escrever com X e com K.
Adiante, penso que foi em 2001 que houve uma derrocada em Coimbra numa zona bem VIP da cidade por saturaçao dos solos e tal nunca antes tinha acontecido.


----------



## Geiras (30 Mar 2013 às 05:41)

Será que o padrão vai já quebrar a partir da 2ª semana de Abril, com o AA a subir de latitude e as altas pressões finalmente a bloquearem a entrada de instabilidade no país ?


----------



## David sf (30 Mar 2013 às 10:17)

Durante mais uma semana manter-se-ão as condições atmosféricas na Europa Ocidental, ou seja, continuará a chover persistentemente. Todo o Portugal continental será afectado, sendo que no Litoral Norte do país deverá acumular mais de 100 mm até à próxima sexta-feira, o que pode agravar ainda mais a situação nalgumas bacias hidrográficas. Previsão da precipitação acumulada até dia 5 de abril, GFS, run das 00z:






Depois, a partir de sábado, 6, o padrão mudará, devido à assunção do Anticiclone dos Açores. O fluxo rodará para N, mais seco e mais frio. É provável a ocorrência de uma entrada fria muito pouco normal para a época do ano, o que poderia ser bastante problemático a nível agrícola, não fora o facto de várias culturas estarem bastante atrasadas devido às condições meteorológicas das últimas semanas. A média do ensemble do ECMWF coloca a iso 0 no Norte do país durante mais de 96 horas, com algum frio em altitude associado:






Esse frio em altitude, na época do ano em que estamos, com um maior número de horas de Sol, poderia causar alguma convecção, pelo que não se pode afirmar taxativamente que teríamos uma semana de tempo seco, apesar de, se compararmos com os últimos tempos, ser bastante mais seca.

Apenas para "regalar" a vista, deixo aqui a saída opercaional do ECMWF, com a iso -6 a tocar em Bragança, num dia 9 de abril:


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2013 às 10:49)

Boas, 

segundo o ECMWF , no qual o IPMA  se baseia, o dia de amanhã poderá , de novo, trazer muita precipitação em especial ao Norte/Centro, esta situação a verificar-se só irá contribuir para uma maior saturação dos solos, e possivelmente ajudar à subida de alguns caudais que já não andam muito baixos...






Para amanhã o IPMA  fala em chuva por vezes forte e persistente:

Previsão para domingo, 31.março.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas nas regiões Norte
e Centro até ao início da manhã.
*Períodos de chuva na região Sul, estendendo-se às restantes regiões
até ao final da manhã e sendo por vezes forte e persistente.*
Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela, descendo
a cota para os 1200/1400 metros no final do dia.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
gradualmente moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) do quadrante oeste com
rajadas até 70 km/h.
Nas terras altas o vento soprará moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) de
sudoeste, tornando-se gradualmente forte (40 a 55 km/h) de oeste com
rajadas da ordem dos 75 km/h.
Pequena descida da temperatura nas regiões do interior
Norte e Centro.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, sendo por vezes persistente.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
gradualmente moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) do quadrante oeste com
rajadas até 70 km/h.

GRANDE PORTO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas até ao início da manhã.
Períodos de chuva a partir do início da manhã, sendo por vezes
persistente.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
gradualmente moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) do quadrante oeste com
rajadas até 70 km/h.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## aqpcb (30 Mar 2013 às 18:54)

Vince disse:


> Antes de mais nada, escreve-se "cheios", "margem" e "chuva", e não "xeios", "marguem" ou "xuva". Não tenho por hábito corrigir português, mas há limites para a tolerância de erros numa frase tão curta, sobretudo quando num fórum de meteorologia nem se sabe escrever correctamente a palavra "chuva". Um simples corrector ortográfico podia poupar-nos a todos.
> 
> Quanto ao normal, a "normalidade" é feita de médias da "anormalidade", o nosso clima é assim, muito variável, tanto passamos de secas para invernos chuvosos e vice-versa, já em 2010/11 choveu bem, rios e barragens encheram, e recuando ainda mais atrás, não chegamos agora ao nível da muita chuva de 2000/2001 por exemplo, tal como o ano passado houve uma grande seca, que também acabam por ser recorrentes.
> 
> Olhando para os modelos, talvez depois da 1ª semana de Abril as coisas melhorem, embora ainda haja alguma timidez nessa mudança de padrão, mas a mudança acabará por chegar.


----------



## stormy (30 Mar 2013 às 18:58)

Boas..

Para amanhã, uma nova pluma de ar tropical volta a ser arrastada para leste á frente de uma perturbação  da corrente zonal.

Ao longo do dia o ar muito humido deverá provocar precipitação forte e persistente, mas durante a tarde e inicio da noite, com a aproximação de um campo de forçamento associado a um cavado, e a uma linha de frontogenese activa, poderão surgir alguns desenvolvimentos convectivos.

A convecção que eventualmente surja beneficiará de condições dinamicas favoraveis, com shear moderado a forte, veering nos niveis baixos e médios e forçamento dinamico, mas o CAPE limitado ( 400-800J/Kg) e os niveis de equilibrio algo baixos tornarão dificil a formação de convecção severa e organizada.
No entanto em alguma célula mais forte será possivel a ocorrencia de ventos fortes e mesmo algum tornado breve/tromba.
*
Este aviso volta portanto a centrar-se acima de tudo na possibilidade de chuva forte, reforçada por mecanismos convectivos, capaz de causar inundações.*








Laranja
- Precipitação forte
- Possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas até 70-90km.h
- Possibilidade ( baixa e isolada) de tromba de agua/tornado


----------



## a410ree (30 Mar 2013 às 20:33)

A RAM será afetada? 
Se alguem tirasse um tempinho para me explicar


----------



## Vince (30 Mar 2013 às 20:33)

Precipitação horária prevista no WRF, a partir do final desta noite até à meia noite de amanhã:









Precipitação em 3 horas no ALADIN


----------



## Geiras (30 Mar 2013 às 20:35)

O IPMA lançou há pouco, aviso amarelo devido ao vento e chuva para o Norte e Centro do país, deixou o Sul (incluindo a Grande Lisboa) a verde...


----------



## Aurélio (30 Mar 2013 às 20:45)

Geiras disse:


> O IPMA lançou há pouco, aviso amarelo devido ao vento e chuva para o Norte e Centro do país, deixo o Sul (incluindo a Grande Lisboa) a verde...



Obvio, acho que para cair para aí uns 5 ou 10 mm por aqui, não se precisa de alerta amarelo nenhum, mas esperava sinceramente que por exemplo Lisboa, Setubal e mesmo Évora estivessem em alerta amarelo ....

Já tenho saudades de um verdadeiro dia de chuva, por aqui !


----------



## Geiras (30 Mar 2013 às 20:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Obvio, acho que para cair para aí uns 5 ou 10 mm por aqui, não se precisa de alerta amarelo nenhum, mas esperava sinceramente que por exemplo Lisboa, Setubal e mesmo Évora estivessem em alerta amarelo ....
> 
> Já tenho saudades de um verdadeiro dia de chuva, por aqui !



Quanto fiz essa observação, referia-me precisamente a esses distritos não terem aviso, o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo penso que não serão muito afectados não devendo portanto, haver a necessidade de se emitir avisos para essas regiões mas creio que os avisos serão actualizados mais logo...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (31 Mar 2013 às 02:47)

David sf disse:


> Durante mais uma semana manter-se-ão as condições atmosféricas na Europa Ocidental, ou seja, continuará a chover persistentemente. Todo o Portugal continental será afectado, sendo que no Litoral Norte do país deverá acumular mais de 100 mm até à próxima sexta-feira, o que pode agravar ainda mais a situação nalgumas bacias hidrográficas. Previsão da precipitação acumulada até dia 5 de abril, GFS, run das 00z:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro Colega,

Vendo de facto os Ensemble do Europeu parece-me quase certo que a PI vai ter temperaturas em altura bastante frias para a época do ano. 

Ainda estamos a uma distância temporal elevada para termos atualmente fortes indicíos de mudança de padrão, apesar que os principais modelos começam a dar sinais para tal dentro do prazo que o colega referiu (depois do sábado dia 6 Abril).

Vamos acompanhar com calma as próximas saídas e até lá a maior parte do território deverá levar com chuvinha neste Domingo de Páscoa e na próxima semana de forma muito mais intercalada. 

Na próxima 4ªFeira (03 Abril) deveremos sentir em Portugal Continental, alguns efeitos da aproximação de outra frente ativa vinda dos Açores.

Desejo a todos os colegas deste espaço uma Santa Páscoa.

Cmps.


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2013 às 08:36)

> A level 1 was issued for Portugal and western Spain mainly *for chance of tornadoes*.





> ...Portugal...
> 
> Very similar shear conditions to those in the northern Balkan, but the CAPE is predicted to be weaker and forcing as well. Even 35 m/s deep layer shear is sketched here. 10-15 m/s 0-1 km shear and very low LCL heights support tornadoes, most chance would be roughly in the northern half of Portugal.


----------



## CptRena (31 Mar 2013 às 09:50)

Agora que a hora mudou, não se esqueçam que a hora que é apresentada nas imagens de satélite e radar são sempre no formato UTC e não no formato hora local. Por isso andarão sempre uma hora atrás da hora local (Portugal Continental). Este aviso é principalmente para a malta nova que ainda se está a iniciar.


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Mar 2013 às 11:46)

Na saida das 6 do GFS o anticiclone perdeu força e a mudança de padrao nao parece ser tao certa assim. Os modelos parecem andar um pouco à nora a partir de sexta-feira vamos lá ver o que vai acontecer. Parece e que no proximo fim de semana teremos frio e possivelmente alguma pouca precipitaçao que podera dar neve a cotas baixas para esta epoca do ano...


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2013 às 12:56)

Meteofan disse:


> Na saida das 6 do GFS o anticiclone perdeu força e a mudança de padrao nao parece ser tao certa assim. Os modelos parecem andar um pouco à nora a partir de sexta-feira vamos lá ver o que vai acontecer.



A tão longo prazo é a coisa natural do mundo que andem à nora. Parece que vem aí mais uma semana recheada de chuva e alguma frescura para todo o país, um começo de Abril que vai agravar mais um pouco o desespero pelo sol de muita gente.


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Mar 2013 às 13:16)

Está por horas o mais que provável chumbo do Tribunal Constitucional dos Meteoros ao orçamento do S.Pedro para esta Primavera.
Não restam dúvidas que há inconstitucionalidades neste estado do tempo e que esta irresponsabilidade de quem assim governa as “nossas estações” , terá que ser banida.
Depois deste tempo miseravelmente cinzento , o sr. S.Pedro pode exercer a pressão toda que quiser sobre os Juízes , que pouco alterará o sentido de voto do Tribunal.
Assim , com o chumbo quase garantido, ( a tantas horas ainda  temos que ficar pelo “quase”) espera-se o regresso do sol a partir do próximo fim de semana.


----------



## Sunrise (31 Mar 2013 às 16:23)

Alguém sabe se na verdade o AA se está a aproximar da nossa latitude finalmente?


----------



## Aurélio (31 Mar 2013 às 16:57)

Sunrise disse:


> Alguém sabe se na verdade o AA se está a aproximar da nossa latitude finalmente?



Proximo fim semana volta o bom tempo


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2013 às 17:13)

Boas 

Para amanhã uma nova perturbação deverá afectar Pt continental.
Após a passagem de uma frente fria esta tarde/noite, ar frio especialmente em altura deverá avançar sobre o território.
Á superficie o fluxo de W/WSW manterá o afluxo de ar maritimo/subtropical, por baixo dessa massa de ar fria em altura.

Amanhã preve-se durante grande parte do dia convecção em regime pós frontal, alimentada pelos fortes gradientes térmicos que se traduzirão em CAPE na ordem dos 400-900J/Kg e LI -2 a -4, esta instabilidade é significativa dado o abaixamento notório dos geopotenciais.

A sul, essencialmente devido á menor influencia do ar frio e altura, a instabilidade será mais reduzida.

Quanto á situação dinamica, preve-se um forte fluxo de oeste em todos os niveis, com shear moderado a forte unidireccional, assim como a passagem de alguns campos de forçamento.
O shear e o forçamento contribuirão para compensar a falta de mais CAPE.

Dado o shear moderado, células com ciclos de vida mais longo poderão surgir, e dado o ar frio e mais seco em altura e a presença de humidade á superficie, essas células poderão gerar ventos fortes ( downburst/microburst), e granizo.







Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada.

Laranja
- Agauceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Granizo
- Rajadas fortes ( 60-80km.h)
- Precipitação por vezes excessiva

Amanhã ao fim do dia, e depois na noite para 3f, uma nova pertubação avançará, desta vez apenas sobre o norte e centro do pais.
O arrefecimento nocturno limitará a actividade mais intensa ao litoral, onde se manteem condições  termodinamicas favoraveis.

Desta vez preve-se uma rotação do vento em altura para NW, que proporcionará shear direcional/veering moderado, que poderá assistir na formação de estruturas mesociclonicas em células mais fortes e organizadas, com possibilidade de trombas de agua.

O ar frio e algo seco em altura manteem a possibilidade de granizo e ventos fortes do tipo down/microburst.








Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Laranja
- Agauceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Granizo
- Possibilidade de rajadas fortes ( 60-80km.h)
- Possibilidade de tromba de agua/gustnado


----------



## YuRiSsS (31 Mar 2013 às 17:43)

Boas,

Ainda à possibilidade de trovoadas hoje? Mais ao fim do dia? Ou já não existe essa possibilidade?

Refiro-me à região Montemor-o-Novo - Évora.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2013 às 18:01)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Boas,Ainda à possibilidade de trovoadas hoje? Mais ao fim do dia? Ou já não existe essa possibilidade?



É ir aguardando, mas não está previsto nada.


----------



## Microburst (31 Mar 2013 às 20:32)

Previstas até estavam inicialmente pelo IPMA, ocorrerem para estas bandas é que nada. E depois quando ocorrem é tudo ao lado! 




Mário Barros disse:


> É ir aguardando, mas não está previsto nada.


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2013 às 20:50)

O IPMA actualizou os avisos por volta das 18h, lançando aviso amarelo para o distrito de Setúbal devido a aguaceiros fortes, acompanhados de trovoada e rajadas de vento, para o período entre as 18h UTC e as 22h UTC. Efectivamente, não entendo a razão disto.


----------



## LOusada (31 Mar 2013 às 23:30)

Amanha vou a serra da estrela , será que vou ter neve por lá ?


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2013 às 23:37)

LOusada disse:


> Amanha vou a serra da estrela , será que vou ter neve por lá ?





> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes nas regiões do
> ...



E no chão deve ser ás toneladas .


----------



## LOusada (1 Abr 2013 às 00:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> E no chão deve ser ás toneladas .



Não preciso de tanto


----------

